# U s a g i's Art/Hangout Thread



## U s a g i (May 18, 2014)

*








News

​*
Decided to reopen the thread for now, although I'm not sure how active I will be ; ^; 
I've been focusing more on other things and improving to get more rl commissions~
Info about chibi slots at the bottom of this post!

*FAQ*

_- Will you draw x for me?_
Sorry, no. I will not be taking commissions unless it is paid in rl cash. If you're interested in that, head to my deviantart and send me a note. 

_- But how will I get senpai to notice me when your art is uber kawaii sugoi desu?/_
I won't apologize for what/how I draw. Cute things make me happy and I can draw how/what I want/like. 
I'm not trying to take anyone's attention away from actual shops, I'm just here to post what I've done. If you don't like me/my art, kindly click the back button in your browser. You do not have to view my thread, but thanks for stopping by~!

_- I hate how you did x on your drawing._
lol okay not a question but.. if you want to offer me CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM, go ahead. But anything else will be ignored.  




art in spoiler last updated in 2014 OMG..



Spoiler: Other art + animated pixels



























































































*
Current WIP
*look at what i'm workin' on now!
nothing atm o:




*Chibi Slots*

Chibi slot is currently *closed*


**note: If I am to be drawing for you, please do not ask for changes after the art is done. You will only receive ONE change during the sketch phase if the initial sketch is offered, after that there will be no more changes!



Spoiler: past chibi slot art



Lynn:





Wolfie:
















​


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 18, 2014)

JUNKOOOOOOOOOO ( ；?Д｀)♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
She's so cute! I think you should really do adoptables, your art is definetly good enough! Im so glad your getting a new DA too ( ^ω^ )


----------



## TaliZorah (May 18, 2014)

LOOK. AT. THOSE. BEAUTIFUL. EYES.

I'm a little bit... oblivious when it comes to DA and it's stuff...
What is adopting? ;A;


----------



## U s a g i (May 18, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> JUNKOOOOOOOOOO ( ；?Д｀)♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
> She's so cute! I think you should really do adoptables, your art is definetly good enough! Im so glad your getting a new DA too ( ^ω^ )


OH YOU <3 fff you really think so?! ; v; it seems like a lot of fun! I already have a couple more designs sketched out so I might post them here too if/when I finish them ^^

edit: I have one I named Milk that I'll probably finish next and I love her and I almost don't want to sell her ; n; lol I have a feeling she'd be the most popular out of the three I'm making xD



TaliZorah said:


> LOOK. AT. THOSE. BEAUTIFUL. EYES.
> 
> I'm a little bit... oblivious when it comes to DA and it's stuff...
> What is adopting? ;A;



TUT you're so sweet thank you <3

Oh adoptables is where you draw out characters and them sell the characters/designs to people ^^ its good for people who want an OC but might not be able to think of one or create one~


----------



## TaliZorah (May 18, 2014)

Usagii said:


> OH YOU <3 fff you really think so?! ; v; it seems like a lot of fun! I already have a couple more designs sketched out so I might post them here too if/when I finish them ^^
> 
> edit: I have one I named Milk that I'll probably finish next and I love her and I almost don't want to sell her ; n; lol I have a feeling she'd be the most popular out of the three I'm making xD
> 
> ...



Oh, that's a great idea. I've been sleeping under a huge rock, I guess... <<
I'd adopt something from you if you could do nonhumans. D:


----------



## U s a g i (May 18, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Oh, that's a great idea. I've been sleeping under a huge rock, I guess... <<
> I'd adopt something from you if you could do nonhumans. D:



XD Naaah~ It's actually kind of difficult to get into dA because at first is overwhelming. lol I happened to stumble upon adoptables by mistake ^^

I can do non-human! I can pretty much do anything. >: D
dang tbt smiley ruined my face xDD




Oh and if anyone was curious about Milk, the one I really don't wanna sell when I get everything done and set up, here is the sketch xD






;Y; milk bby and as for how she got her name... it just came to me after I finished sketching her lol


----------



## TaliZorah (May 18, 2014)

Why don't you wanna sell her? D: She's adorable!
The cute style isn't my thing but I can tell you right now someone will definitely want her. <3

NONHUMANS? :'o
Oh my~ Could you do humanoid aliens?


----------



## U s a g i (May 18, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Why don't you wanna sell her? D: She's adorable!
> The cute style isn't my thing but I can tell you right now someone will definitely want her. <3
> 
> NONHUMANS? :'o
> Oh my~ Could you do humanoid aliens?



I don't want to sell her because I want to keep her for myself XD
That'll be the worst part about making adoptables... sometimes I'll make one I get attached to and won't wanna sell it.
<3 lol I tend to overdo the cute.. and bright colors x_x

I can't say I've ever drawn such a thing like a humanoid alien, but I'm pretty confident I can pull it off. Plus since it's something new, I'd almost look forward to it since it would probably be a bit challenging~ I love that sort of thing, especially with art! ^^


----------



## TaliZorah (May 18, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I don't want to sell her because I want to keep her for myself XD
> That'll be the worst part about making adoptables... sometimes I'll make one I get attached to and won't wanna sell it.
> <3 lol I tend to overdo the cute.. and bright colors x_x
> 
> I can't say I've ever drawn such a thing like a humanoid alien, but I'm pretty confident I can pull it off. Plus since it's something new, I'd almost look forward to it since it would probably be a bit challenging~ I love that sort of thing, especially with art! ^^



OH OKAY I'M SORRY I GUESS I DON'T READ ;A ;
I experience that too. When I do art to give away, I get attached to the piece like, "No... it's mine now..." xc
BRIGHT COLORS AND CUTE IS GOOOOOOOOOOOD. I just can't do it myself D:

Everyone says that to me. xD I'm just weird I suppose.
Orly? :'o I'd srsly order one~


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> LOOK. AT. THOSE. BEAUTIFUL. EYES.



umm I actually like the whole thing but the eyes
their shape is very sloppy, but the coloring is amazing
everything else is JUST AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mariah (May 18, 2014)

Why doesn't she have a neck?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why doesn't she have a neck?



okay she has a point
man I need you when I need critical opinions on my drawing


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 18, 2014)

Your art is sooooo cute. >w<
I agree with Tali the eyes are very beautiful.  <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2014)

I know Chibis have really silly body proportions but egh, I think those legs are waaaaaay too long.
Also the eyes are a tad overdone in terms of "Kawaii" where it doesn't look at all too great to look at.

Coloring's nice though.


----------



## U s a g i (May 18, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Your art is sooooo cute. >w<
> I agree with Tali the eyes are very beautiful.  <3



Awww thank you so much ; u; <3


To everyone else: she does not have a neck because I drew her that way, plus I made her bow huge. 

The issue on the eyes, not sure how they're sloppy but sadly eyes are my weakest point and until I can find a better way of coloring them, that's just how I do my eyes xD but yeah it is pretty extreme. 

And for the long legs.. I might shorten them up a bit but it doesn't seem like a glaring issue. Then again I was working on it until late last night. I might end up keeping it like that and seeing how it goes. 

At the very least my coloring elsewhere has improved ~


----------



## TaliZorah (May 18, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Awww thank you so much ; u; <3
> 
> 
> To everyone else: she does not have a neck because I drew her that way, plus I made her bow huge.
> ...



You know what, those eyes aren't sloppy.
It's your style, and it's called chibi for a reason.

I guess people believe that if it's not their type of style, then they shouldn't like it.
I don't really like chibi, but I know a good artist when I see one. Usagii, you are very talented.
Keep to your style. I think it's adorable. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

fff thank you so much ; u; that really means a lot and I forget that I really should draw to make myself happy instead of caring SO much about what others think about my art. Plus... I keep staring at it and.. to me it really isn't all that bad. D: I admit I do need to work on my eyes a bit more, but everything else seems okay. I've seen some pretty funky art especially when it comes to chibi style so. o.o

<3 Thanks! I will~ I really feel like lately I've been starting to get into what my style really is.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 19, 2014)

I wish I could draw eyes as cute as you draw them. >w<
I have a long way to go. xD
I love your style. :3


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

Darklover said:


> I wish I could draw eyes as cute as you draw them. >w<
> I have a long way to go. xD
> I love your style. :3



Aw I'm sure your art and drawn eyes are lovely ; u; 
XD I hear you there! Art is something that always needs improving no matter the skill level ^^

Thank you <3


----------



## TaliZorah (May 19, 2014)

Usagii said:


> fff thank you so much ; u; that really means a lot and I forget that I really should draw to make myself happy instead of caring SO much about what others think about my art. Plus... I keep staring at it and.. to me it really isn't all that bad. D: I admit I do need to work on my eyes a bit more, but everything else seems okay. I've seen some pretty funky art especially when it comes to chibi style so. o.o
> 
> <3 Thanks! I will~ I really feel like lately I've been starting to get into what my style really is.



YES. That's what art is all about. <3
Art is an opinion. Not everyone is going to like it; this is why I chose not to go to college for it.
Draw for yourself and yourself only. If you think it looks good, then don't give a damn about what others think.
For real, I could never do the art you do; and if people bash you, then they're obviously jealous as ****.

Personal critique is fine, but when people say things like, "Why does it looks like this? I hate it." THAT'S just plain rude.
And it irritates the **** out of me. If you don't like it, ignore it and move on. 
SORRY I'M GOING INTO A STUPID SPEECH BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Find your style, love. <3 Everyone does!
I figured out mine just a few months ago.
You'll get there eventually. c:


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 19, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Aw I'm sure your art and drawn eyes are lovely ; u;
> XD I hear you there! Art is something that always needs improving no matter the skill level ^^
> 
> Thank you <3



Thank you. ^w^
Maybe someday I will show my art here. :3 But I'm very self conscious about my art. ;w;
Only show my art to Tali. >w<


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

^^ well I will look forward to the day I see your art on here, then!~



Aaaand I updated the thread with a new style of chibi I worked on tonight for Junko. o: I believe this one looks a lot better lol


----------



## TaliZorah (May 19, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ​



! I LOVE IT!
Her face looks so much more lively! I think it might be the eyebrows?
It's super cute because they both look like older/younger twins. xD


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

I think it might just be the eyebrows~ Now that you mention it... they really do kind of look like either young/old versions of her or just young/old twins XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> You know what, those eyes aren't sloppy.
> It's your style, and it's called chibi for a reason.
> 
> I guess people believe that if it's not their type of style, then they shouldn't like it.
> ...



*ahem* well you see, I draw chibis too
and I'm not saying they're sloppy bcuz I've never tried drawing them
but bcuz I think she needs to improve
if you want, I can redo the eyes for her so yu'd actually see the difference
I'm not saying I'm a better artist, I don't even consider myself an artist
I just think you shouldn't flatter her too much if its not true
(please don't hate me, I love yur art♥)

- - - Post Merge - - -

version 2 is a lot better with the eyes


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

No worries I understand what you mean ^^ I'll work harder on trying to improve the eyes ~ I think I did better the second time around lol.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

Usagii said:


> No worries I understand what you mean ^^ I'll work harder on trying to improve the eyes ~ I think I did better the second time around lol.



yes I do see a lot of improvement, very much!!
I do agree that that style is better


----------



## TaliZorah (May 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> *ahem* well you see, I draw chibis too
> and I'm not saying they're sloppy bcuz I've never tried drawing them
> but bcuz I think she needs to improve
> if you want, I can redo the eyes for her so yu'd actually see the difference
> ...



Ahem? Don't be rude, man.
I wasn't targeting you directly. 

"I can redo the eyes" ?
So you're saying that her style is wrong and yours is right? She can do her eyes however she wants...
Saying her eyes are "wrong" is completely rude.

"Flatter her too much because it's not true?"
You aren't giving her positive criticism, you're saying her style is wrong and/or trash.
I'm not trying to argue with you, but if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all, man.
If I didn't like something about her art, I would have said it. I didn't because her art is flawless to me.

Adding the "please don't hate me, I love yur art" at the end is just you screaming an apology for being an asshat.
Saying you aren't an artist then trying to say her style is wrong compared to yours is very uncivil.

Sorry Usagii for clogging your thread with useless junk. Please ignore it.
If you don't agree with me, Staticistic, I understand, but I wont sit here and let you trash her hard work.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 19, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Junko Version 2!



I like version two better. <3
Super cute! >w<
I so want art from you someday. ^w^


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

Nooo, it's okay, Tali. I appreciate your words and in a way it helps me to see that some people really were kind of being rude ^^;;
I was a little bothered by the whole ""Flatter her too much because it's not true" thing, as well. Sigh.


On the bright side I tried my hand at making a pixel image ^^




​


----------



## TaliZorah (May 19, 2014)

So this is like, the best little pixel I've ever seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Usagii said:


> Nooo, it's okay, Tali. I appreciate your words and in a way it helps me to see that some people really were kind of being rude ^^;;
> I was a little bothered by the whole ""Flatter her too much because it's not true" thing, as well. Sigh.
> 
> 
> ...



WELP YOU BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

Darklover said:


> I like version two better. <3
> Super cute! >w<
> I so want art from you someday. ^w^



; u; thank you! I agree this version turned out better!~ I'll have to finish up my other two and then throw them up here. xD I just got distracted with the pixel.

<3 I'd be happy and honored to draw for you someday!




			
				TaliZorah said:
			
		

> So this is like, the best little pixel I've ever seen.


Ahhh > u < <3


----------



## TaliZorah (May 19, 2014)

Man you gotta share some of your talent. D:
Not only can you do great digital art but... pixel art too? ;A ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2014)

OH WOW THATS ONE HELL OF AN IMPROVEMENT
holy ****
it looks like you really stepped out of your comfort zone and gave a LOT of effort
i would definitely buy a chibi if i could, too bad you dont take bells haha orz,,,

but really, version two is infinitely better. i wouldnt even say her legs need slimming; i think they look good that way. c: amazing job, you improved so fast!


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

Lemme see.. -takes out wand and gives you some of my talent- xD I'd share if I could. 
Hmm... looking at my pixel.. I'm going to fix the fave outline color a bit... 
But pixel art is definitely a lot more difficult than using sai. I'm not a patient person by nature and xD it can get frustrating.




			
				Shirohibiki said:
			
		

> OH WOW THATS ONE HELL OF AN IMPROVEMENT
> holy ****
> it looks like you really stepped out of your comfort zone and gave a LOT of effort
> i would definitely buy a chibi if i could, too bad you dont take bells haha orz,,,
> ...


THANK YOU BB <3 Yeah, after some of the comments here I decided to try other things and push myself. > n< Hopefully I can keep making things of this quality!

I might take bells again at some point~ or I might have another auction!

; u; thank you


----------



## TaliZorah (May 19, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Lemme see.. -takes out wand and gives you some of my talent- xD I'd share if I could.
> Hmm... looking at my pixel.. I'm going to fix the fave outline color a bit...
> But pixel art is definitely a lot more difficult than using sai. I'm not a patient person by nature and xD it can get frustrating.



Oh really? Is it _that_ impatient to do? :c

YOU KNOW I'D LOVE THAT MAGIC WAND IF IT WERE REAL


----------



## U s a g i (May 19, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Oh really? Is it _that_ impatient to do? :c
> 
> YOU KNOW I'D LOVE THAT MAGIC WAND IF IT WERE REAL



Sometimes lol because I was working by a 50 x 50 pixel size canvas with a 1pt pencil tool going square to square~ if it turns out good then it kinda makes the frustration worth it, so I suppose it is pretty rewarding.

ME TOO XD GET ALL THE TALENT \o/

Also I wasn't expecting your icon to change and I almost didn't recognize you XD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Sometimes lol because I was working by a 50 x 50 pixel size canvas with a 1pt pencil tool going square to square~ if it turns out good then it kinda makes the frustration worth it, so I suppose it is pretty rewarding.
> 
> ME TOO XD GET ALL THE TALENT \o/
> 
> Also I wasn't expecting your icon to change and I almost didn't recognize you XD



SORRY! Did I catch you off guard? D;

I couldn't even imagine doing that. That 1pt pencil would hella irritate me..
Like; GET IT DONE ALREADY.

Would you ever take pixel commissions?


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ; u; thank you! I agree this version turned out better!~ I'll have to finish up my other two and then throw them up here. xD I just got distracted with the pixel.
> 
> <3 I'd be happy and honored to draw for you someday!



Can't wait to see more of your art! <3
Awww your pixel art is cute! owo


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> *ahem* well you see, I draw chibis too
> and I'm not saying they're sloppy bcuz I've never tried drawing them
> but bcuz I think she needs to improve
> if you want, I can redo the eyes for her so yu'd actually see the difference
> ...



ooookay and heres where im going to say something. i read this thread when i got home last night, and while i didnt love version 1 and that the eyes couldve potentially been a source of complaint, YOU are causing trouble, in case you havent noticed. youre going around piggybacking off of what mariah says and are like "OH YEAH WHY DIDNT I THINK OF THAT"
what the fresh hell is the point of posting that??? "why didnt i think of that criticism that now i want to toot as my own"? no. _stop that._ it looks really bad. if you have a goddamn criticism, say it youself -- dont just piggyback off of someone else and treat theirs as the "end all be all" criticism just because it was blunt. its one thing not to have thought of something, and entirely another to do it in multiple threads to multiple people, piggybacking off of the same person and not even saying anything else about the piece. just agreeing with them and moving on. thats REALLY slimy, imo. if you dont know how to give criticism, then dont. i dont know how so i refrain from doing so other than general things.

also, back the **** up with the whole "I'll redo the eyes and you'll SEE THE DIFFERENCE" uhhh yeah. _difference in STYLE?_ wow. amazing. don't ****ing tell her you'll redline her **** when she didn't ASK for it, then go on to bash yourself for pity garnering like "IM NOT EVEN AN ARTIST" stop. it has nothing to do with your self esteem at that point. 

and so WHAT if tali is flattering her? i flatter the **** out of my gf because SHE DESERVES IT. GUESS WHAT? PEOPLE DESERVE TO BE FLATTERED AS MUCH AS THEY DESERVE TO BE CRITICIZED. as long as its not falsely intended or giving her false ideas, then its NOT a problem. its also tali's _opinion._ and that may _differ_ from yours. shocker, i know.

oh. and if you want her to _improve_, try offering constructive criticism instead of shoving a redline down her throat that she never asked for.

anyyyyway. sorry if i came off as rude, but you offering to ****ing redo it yourself so it would magically become "better" was stepping over like every line ever. just dont, thats frigging gross.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> just dont, thats frigging gross.



PREACH IT. THANK YOU.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

im sorry, i got really heated. im not trying to upset or offend anyone or clog the thread, and i do apologize for that and can erase my message if youd like. look. i generally try not to be a ***** to people, but holy hell, some behaviors are just... -rubs temples- anyway. hyda if you want me to eradicate that i understand. i got a little too boiled over i guess.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 20, 2014)

Tali and Shiro are my new heroines. <3
xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Tali and Shiro are my new heroines. <3
> xD



-nervous wheeze- bad puppy got a little too guard-dog-ish. but will erase it/tone it down if hyda wishes


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

-tackles Shiro and Tali and Dark bc Dark is awesome too- 
I'm not kidding when I say that I appreciate you guys. You two are the first people ever in my life to stand up for me, even though it's sad I can't stand up for myself. ; n;

You don't have to delete the message, Shiro. c: I appreciate you guys for real I just wanna cry lol. ;__;


@Dark: I'm currently working on Milk, the one wip I posted on the first page. It'll look similar in terms of the body and eyes, but that's just because I'm working off of the base I made. c: <3 I hope you'll like it when I'm finished~ ^ u^

@Tali No worries once I saw your signature I was like OH! <3 
But yeah lol the pixel thing... not good for people with little patience. For me the worst part is just the shading. I find it difficult to color them because you have to think in an entirely different way of coloring altogether. It's blocking in colors but now you have to make it look a certain way or it comes out weird when you look at it at 100%.
If that makes any sense. XD

Hm... I could try making a few more pixels and see how that goes. If all turns out well I might take some pixel commissions. ^^​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

ahh okay u_u as i said im not trying to bite at anyone but i just got pissed so pBBBBBBT. (dw i cant stick up for myself either oo p s)

also ur pixels are way hella kawaii im so jelly,,,, hhghh (i could never make one i have zero patience)
BUT YAYA DO MOAR KAWAII LIL PIXELS


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

For one, it's morally right to stand up for someone in a situation like that.
You shouldn't shove opinions in other people's face in the first place and say it's "the right" one, that's just ****ing rude.
Second, opinions are opinions and they hold no value, only to the person who wields them.
THIRD! You are so sweet and kind, I could never let someone do that to you. I told you girl, I always got you.

I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW SHADING WAS POSSIBLE ON PIXELS.
-goes back and looks- I'm a reeeetardddd... <<
No way in hell I could do that, LOL. Way too talented, girl.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 20, 2014)

Oh my god she's absolutely adorable <:


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh okay u_u as i said im not trying to bite at anyone but i just got pissed so pBBBBBBT. (dw i cant stick up for myself either oo p s)
> 
> also ur pixels are way hella kawaii im so jelly,,,, hhghh (i could never make one i have zero patience)
> BUT YAYA DO MOAR KAWAII LIL PIXELS


It's okay lovely <3 ; w;

I WILL.  I might do one of the other chibi I just finished because I love her soooO~



TaliZorah said:


> For one, it's morally right to stand up for someone in a situation like that.
> You shouldn't shove opinions in other people's face in the first place and say it's "the right" one, that's just ****ing rude.
> Second, opinions are opinions and they hold no value, only to the person who wields them.
> THIRD! You are so sweet and kind, I could never let someone do that to you. I told you girl, I always got you.
> ...


-nodnod- Everything you all said got me to thinking, and yeah.. the way things were worded in the thread, lol, they really were calling my style bad in a roundabout way. Dx< Not cool people, not cool. 
j;gujifd Still have to learn how to not let opinions like that get to me. In truth, things similar to this have happened to me before and they caused me to stop drawing for MONTHS oTL 

<3 you're the greatest. NOO YOU'RE NOT ******! Sometimes it's hard to tell shading on pixels because they're blended so well. There's actually a method of blending I believe that is called.. dithering? Anyway, it blends them really well together. @_@ But it can mess with my eyes sometimes zoomed in so much staring at all dem squares. 



MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my god she's absolutely adorable <:



Thank you ; v; <3




annd I finished Milk bby~ she's not as awesome as Junko and I'll probably fix up some of the sloppier things like the white dashes on her skirt thing  but.. she's just so precious. ; n; Like i said I'll probably make a pixel for her too and when I make my dA and do the adoptables, I'll sell her and the pixel together -sob-








edit: also it's probably sad but lol I only thought up for names for Junko and Milk. The other two I have sketched out don't have names. they're so unloved xD


edit2: this is the next one I'll be working on ~ sadly the sketch is in the version 1 style of Junko, but I guess we'll see how it turns out with the new base o: my apologies for messy sketches lol and ... I wonder if I should add cat ears? She has a cat tail that I'm not sure if I'll keep on her or not


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

PUT DEM EARS ON IT YEEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

THEYRE SO HELLA KAWAII
-shoves money at you- DRAW MY OCS................PLSSSSSSSSSSS SENPAIIIIIIIII ;;;AAA;;; YOU REALLY IMPROVED SO MUCH IN SO LITTLE TIME SO TAKE MY MONEY AND MAKE MY OCS KAWAII


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> PUT DEM EARS ON IT YEEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> THEYRE SO HELLA KAWAII
> -shoves money at you- DRAW MY OCS................PLSSSSSSSSSSS SENPAIIIIIIIII ;;;AAA;;; YOU REALLY IMPROVED SO MUCH IN SO LITTLE TIME SO TAKE MY MONEY AND MAKE MY OCS KAWAII



YES I WILL PUT THE EARS ON THEM! 
... fffff now that's making me want to make a little pixel of THAT SO I CAN MAKE THEM WIGGLE! 
your hyperness is contagious, I swear.. xD

-drowns in money- I don't believe I've ever seen your OCs O: I might just have to hydafi them and make them kawaii.
wtf is hydafi.
NEW WORD 

omg I'm a senpai o//o​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


> YES I WILL PUT THE EARS ON THEM!
> ... fffff now that's making me want to make a little pixel of THAT SO I CAN MAKE THEM WIGGLE!
> your hyperness is contagious, I swear.. xD
> 
> ...



PLS DO MAKE THEM WIGGLE THAT WOULD BE 100% KAWAII

Yes i pay you ok how much do u want for to draw my babies
the chilluns: ichigo - http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Ichigo-357902937
bridgette - http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Color-Ref-443391186
(and of course ur my senpai wtf)


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

IS THAT A BOW ON HER TAIL?!
That original cuteness is out of this world....

I'd love to see her with ears. <3
Are these all going to be adoptable?


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> PLS DO MAKE THEM WIGGLE THAT WOULD BE 100% KAWAII
> 
> Yes i pay you ok how much do u want for to draw my babies
> the chilluns: ichigo - http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Ichigo-357902937
> ...



I'm going to get overwhelmed with all of this I just know it XD 
Thanks a lot mind for always taking ideas and going with it and not stopping! ; n;

oh man Bridgette is precious I especially love the side expressions and jlkdsgjd Ichigo's hair! *Q*
tbh I'm not really sure what this new style would be worth if there's a price change at all XD Maybe 5mil each? Something ? 
But I might wait to do these for you because I don't yet have internet (I'm using my phone as a mobile hotspot atm so I can type on my computer lol) but I should be getting it this week. o: I say that because while I can trade Pokemon, I uh... can't seem to invite people to my town/go to someone else's town.

part of me doesn't even want payment LOL hmm or.. if you could help me to get the uhh tbt to get the animated avatar thing in the tbt shop that would be cool. 

I'm so calm and happy and sleep deprived right now(only got 1hr of sleep last night) that anything is fine. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> IS THAT A BOW ON HER TAIL?!
> That original cuteness is out of this world....
> 
> I'd love to see her with ears. <3
> Are these all going to be adoptable?



YES IT IS  ; U; 

<3 I'll add some fluffeh cat ears. I really wanna make the ears big. But I'll have to play around with that, don't want them to distract from the rest of the cuteness~

And yup! ^^ once I get internet I'm gonna have to think of a new dA name and make an account. After that I'll put all my adoptables up together and probably try to get $5 a piece for them. ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm going to get overwhelmed with all of this I just know it XD
> Thanks a lot mind for always taking ideas and going with it and not stopping! ; n;
> 
> oh man Bridgette is precious I especially love the side expressions and jlkdsgjd Ichigo's hair! *Q*
> ...



sHHSHSHHH ILL GIVE U TBT AND BELLS OR BOTH and you dont HAVE to yknow!!!! shhhh dont overwhelm yourself hahah <3 whateer you wanna do is fine ok ok just let me know c:
(also YEAHHHHH when i was sick the other night i had gotten one hour of sleep so i was feeling even worse lmfaooo)

and omfg thaNK U FOR HTE COMPLIMENTS HRUHGFGH ;/////;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

I'd pay way more for some of your art! <3
Hell, I'd even pay real money for it!

Also, I can help you get that animated avatar if you'd like. c:


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sHHSHSHHH ILL GIVE U TBT AND BELLS OR BOTH and you dont HAVE to yknow!!!! shhhh dont overwhelm yourself hahah <3 whateer you wanna do is fine ok ok just let me know c:
> (also YEAHHHHH when i was sick the other night i had gotten one hour of sleep so i was feeling even worse lmfaooo)
> 
> and omfg thaNK U FOR HTE COMPLIMENTS HRUHGFGH ;/////;



Whichever you wanna do is fine ~  I WANNA DO IT THOUGH. It just might take a bit more time, but you know me I don't take payment until after anyway xD I love your characters and gkds;jgj I just wanna hug them. -pets their hair-

O_O Oh noo are you feeling any better now? -makes soup- 

you're welcome. <3




aaand after I change some things in my main post like adding a list of what i'm working on ... I'm probably gonna go to bed.
I might get 4-5 hrs of sleep if I'm lucky. waking up early sucks. ;_;  livin' life on the edge aw yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> I'd pay way more for some of your art! <3
> Hell, I'd even pay real money for it!
> 
> Also, I can help you get that animated avatar if you'd like. c:



aww ; u; well if there's ever anything you want me to draw for you lemme know and I'll be more than happy to work something up with you ^^

gjdslkgd that would be awesome. -wants to put my lil Junko as my avatar image- > u>

halp I have an obsession lol


----------



## iamnothyper (May 20, 2014)

i actually really like your wip shots as they are, like before the shading and stuff. 
maybe its the lines and colors .______. 
mmmm yea, dont really have anything of value to add ~~~~~~

also,
for your new character, the tail confused me a little cause of the way its positioned next to the body and the bow thingie. but maybe its just me tho xDD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


> gjdslkgd that would be awesome. -wants to put my lil Junko as my avatar image- > u>
> 
> halp I have an obsession lol[/SIZE]



Done. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> i actually really like your wip shots as they are, like before the shading and stuff.
> maybe its the lines and colors .______.
> mmmm yea, dont really have anything of value to add ~~~~~~
> 
> ...


I think that might be it, too. Some of my earlier attempts to make a base I thought looked better, but I think it was due to the lines. xD

Good to know! lol It's something that can be fixed when I do the lineart and such~ Thank you ^^



TaliZorah said:


> Done. <3



gjsdfdssd -tacklehug- ty so much ; A;
I'll reply to your other message when I can tomorrow after sleeping forever. lol~

gonna change my icon and then sleep 
finally.
i know i said that before


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

Awww glad I could make you smile! <3
I was going to use the bells for a bigger avatar picture but I'd rather you have it to make ya smile!
Pleasant dreams, love!


----------



## JellofishXD (May 20, 2014)

Wow your art is absolutely amazing it's purely indescribable how much do you sell the drawings for also are you gonna be drawing any males?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

sorry for stating my opinion >.>
I'm outta this thread


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> sorry for stating my opinion >.>


With the amounts of Knights on here, stating a different opinion to someone else is a thing of the past, I've had it happen too much lol.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> With the amounts of Knights on here, stating a different opinion to someone else is a thing of the past, I've had it happen too much lol.



"Let me redraw the eyes in the correct way" is such an opinion.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

Yeah but you're not exactly proving me wrong here lol.

I do agree with Stat going a little far with the "Let me redraw yadayada" although, However I do agree most "chibi" eyes are going a little beyond reality these days.

Now, enough about Stat, Talk about kawaii stuff related to the thread


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

I don't appreciate being called a white knight because I stuck up for Usagii's art, is all.

But it can't be helped, I suppose. Chibi will be chibi.
I'm done. Kawaii stuff now.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Whichever you wanna do is fine ~  I WANNA DO IT THOUGH. It just might take a bit more time, but you know me I don't take payment until after anyway xD I love your characters and gkds;jgj I just wanna hug them. -pets their hair-
> 
> O_O Oh noo are you feeling any better now? -makes soup-
> 
> ...



AHH ok wELL IF YOURE SURE,,, huffs id pay now but dsgkjlsd OK,
what the heckie youre making us blush you stop thAT ;w; we appreciate the compliments uauughuh~~
yeah, i was able to stomach ****ing chocolate covered pretzels I THINK IM OKAY NOW WHOOPS. i just need to go to bed now orz...
you get your rest <333 and LEMME KNOW WHEN I CAN THROW DA MONEYS AT U


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


>



Awwww I love how she looks. :3
Her dress is cute. <3



Usagii said:


>



OMG give her cat ears! >w<
I love nekos. <3

Keep up the amazing art Usagii! :3


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2014)

I saw the original version of Junko and the updated version and you definitely made a lot of improvements between the two. :3 The pixel art you did is also really cute. I have no patience/skill at pixel art, besides the bare basics, so props to you and anyone who does pixel art. 

Unlike regular art, pixel, at least to me, takes more time, simply because you're going pixel by pixel. Sure, there are probably ways to speed up the process, but still a pain in the ass to do. XD I would totally request a pixel art if you were to ever offer them.

Funny enough, I actually prefer your WIP pics to the finished ones. Not to say that the finished versions don't look good, but for some reason the WIPs just seem to stick in my mind longer.

I also read through the rest of the comments and while everyone's entitled to their opinions about people's art, there's no reason to be rude about it. Something one person may love, another may hate, for one reason or another. We all like different things, which is fine, but no need to beat down people over it.

Personally, I think your art's cute. I will say however, that it's not exactly an unique style since I've seen plenty of similar cute art all over the place. Not saying you need to change your style or anything, but you might wanna think about doing something just a lil different so you stand out from the numerous people who also draw in that cutesy style. 

It's hard to develop your own unique style, since it's bound to looks similar to someone else's, even if you're not trying to copy their style or anything like that. But, you definitely have potential, so keep up the great work.

One last thing, this is probably a silly question, but where are her hands? XD


----------



## Byebi (May 20, 2014)

AAh your art is so cute!! *_*;; would you be willing to do commissions for ingame/tbt bells? 

on a side note, I really like how you handled the criticism. You keep doin you girl. I admire that.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

Well yeah it's her thread, She has to deal with good/bad critics in a sort of friendly manner.


----------



## Byebi (May 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well yeah it's her thread, She has to deal with good/bad critics in a sort of friendly manner.



I know, but I've seen/heard of so many people lose their cool when they get comments/suggestions as to what to do with their art. I was a bit surprised how well she took it, because I myself would have been a little bit upset lol.


----------



## U s a g i (May 20, 2014)

@Bibi Thank you! ; u; I might open up commissions again at some point, just right now they're closed due to no internet ; n;
and yes lol I did my best to handle the criticism. I can't lie, I was a little upset but I didn't let it show. Plus I had some awesome people here that gave me some strength <3

I apologize if my reply is short, I will not be on again until I have internet which will hopefully be tomorrow, but at the latest will be on Friday. I'll reply to any messages and whatnot then. T_T -sob-

so until I come back have a pixel of my Milk bby






oops just noticed there were stray white dots.. xD fixed this!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

Usagii said:


>



Look at them sparkling eyes... ;A ;
I think I like Milk a little more than Junko. Get at that hair!
Keep up the amazing work and see you soon, dear! <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 21, 2014)

Bad news :c When mom called the Internet company to see when they'd be out here, they said it could take a week or two since I guess lines have to be dug and whatnot. @0@ 

I'll try to get on wifi if/when I can, but other than that my return will be delayed.

Fff I hope you all won't forget about me ; A; 
But on the bright side I will have plenty of time to draw during this time so I should be posting a lot of art when I return xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Bad news :c When mom called the Internet company to see when they'd be out here, they said it could take a week or two since I guess lines have to be dug and whatnot. @0@
> 
> I'll try to get on wifi if/when I can, but other than that my return will be delayed.
> 
> ...



oh wow, that sucks... i wouldve prolly jumped out my window by now if i were you
i hope you get it back soon! ):


----------



## TaliZorah (May 21, 2014)

Awww, hope everything works out! D;
I definitely wont forget about you, dear! <3

Draw all the art! I'd love to see your stuff when you get back. c:
Just for like, a silly idea, you could draw a little chibi with blue hair for me. <3

Hope all goes well for you, take care! <3


----------



## tamagotchi (May 21, 2014)

Oh, your art is really adorable, Usagii.
The hairstyles are probably my favorite part of the artwork, but It's hard to decide because It's all really well done. ♥


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 21, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Bad news :c When mom called the Internet company to see when they'd be out here, they said it could take a week or two since I guess lines have to be dug and whatnot. @0@
> 
> I'll try to get on wifi if/when I can, but other than that my return will be delayed.
> 
> ...



Oh wow that sucks! D:
Stay safe Usagii. <3

Could never forget about you. >w<
Can't wait to see all your art when you come back. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 21, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Wow your art is absolutely amazing it's purely indescribable how much do you sell the drawings for also are you gonna be drawing any males?


Thank you! ; u; you're so nice <3 I'm not sure what I'll be selling them for if I open a shop again xD I'm always hesitant about opening another shop because.. I tend to get overwhelmed oTL  And I could draw some males~ O: lol that made me realize that I pretty much never draw them lol thank you




pengutango said:


> I saw the original version of Junko and the updated version and you definitely made a lot of improvements between the two. :3 The pixel art you did is also really cute. I have no patience/skill at pixel art, besides the bare basics, so props to you and anyone who does pixel art.
> 
> Unlike regular art, pixel, at least to me, takes more time, simply because you're going pixel by pixel. Sure, there are probably ways to speed up the process, but still a pain in the ass to do. XD I would totally request a pixel art if you were to ever offer them.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Pixel art is a pain haha and I'm not patient so it about kills me. Now I've gotten a few messages about people wanting pixel art and I'm all fffff while I've done a couple of cute ones, I'm not sure if I can keep them all consistent. I might do a few more and maybe do one freebie and see how that goes before maybe selling them. 

Huh, o: you're not the first to mention that you like my WIPs better. Maybe I'll try to line them differently and think of a different way of coloring them and see how that goes o:

I agree with you~ It's fine to have dislikes and I know not everyone likes the same thing but you can always say things in a way that won't bash a person. You can still be polite and considerate~ ^^

Yup.. :C My style isn't unique but I think I'll work on getting better at it until I can really make it my own and try to form it to be unique. Since I've been improving a lot lately I hope that time will come soon lol but I will try to be patient.

OHH! Her hands lol I made the sleeves long to cover them and to add more of a cute look to them but.. maybe I should just draw them in instead





Also good news guys. After being all sobsob over the fact that I might not have internet for (a long) time, ... I discovered there's such a thing as a wifi extender. o: 


ngkgn AND IT WORKS TuT NO WAITING! <3 <3 <3 <3 
I'll probably draw more tomorrow. I'm tired tonight. ; n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> Awww, hope everything works out! D;
> I definitely wont forget about you, dear! <3
> 
> Draw all the art! I'd love to see your stuff when you get back. c:
> ...


 I will be online now but I'll let you read why in my last replies on my thread xD
Aaanndd I can work on drawing a little chibi with blue hair o: Do you want it in the same style as Junko/Milk ?



RetroT said:


> Oh, your art is really adorable, Usagii.
> The hairstyles are probably my favorite part of the artwork, but It's hard to decide because It's all really well done. ♥


Thank you so much! ^^ I'm glad you like my art~  I hope you'll come back to see the other artwork I make soon and hang out with us  I guess this is an art hangout thread too lmao



Darklover said:


> Oh wow that sucks! D:
> Stay safe Usagii. <3
> 
> Could never forget about you. >w<
> Can't wait to see all your art when you come back. <3



; u; you're such a sweetie, thank you! <3 I'll be back to drawing tomorrow! 
Geez, you all really helped to reignite my passion for drawing. <3


----------



## TaliZorah (May 21, 2014)

Reignite ALL THE PASSIONS!

You can do it however you want it, Usagii. <3
I just thought as an idea for ya since you're so entitled to draw and I didn't want to make a personal request. c:
You can try something new or use your old style or whatever you want, love.

After all, this is your art thread <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 21, 2014)

Yesss! Reignite ALL the passions! > U<

Ah okay ~ ^^ Well.. since I have internet now thanks to the wifi extend thingy, any suggestions on a dA name? o: I can get that set up and start doing personal requests then! I was actually thinking of looking up some alien/humanoid things and maybe trying one out just 'cause you like them xDD 

<3


----------



## TaliZorah (May 21, 2014)

If you want, I can supply you with my humanoid OC ref if you'd like. c:
You don't have to draw her, but just to get your feet wet!

THANK YOU FOR REMEMBERING! -tackle hugs-
Y U SO SWEET.


----------



## U s a g i (May 21, 2014)

YES PLEASE : DD at the very least it would be fun to practice. Who knows maybe I'll come up with a different style for it too xD 

awww you're welcome <3 -hug- gjdgjdgs ~
fff ;///u///;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 22, 2014)

MMMMNNNN Milk's so freaking adorable ( ；?Д｀)
Im happy you got your motivation to do more art! Your art has always been so amazballs, I'm happy your finally getting recognized for it! ( ^ω^ )
Also I'm gonna be Your DA stalker now.
MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ψ(｀∇?)ψ


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> MMMMNNNN Milk's so freaking adorable ( ；?Д｀)
> Im happy you got your motivation to do more art! Your art has always been so amazballs, I'm happy your finally getting recognized for it! ( ^ω^ )
> Also I'm gonna be Your DA stalker now.
> MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ψ(｀∇?)ψ



jhryjer thank you so muchh~  ; u; I hope she'll be as popular as I think she'll be!
<3 It's nice! haha oh do you have any suggestions for a cute dA name? O: Once I think of a name I'm gonna make one -cackle- then you can stalk me moar xD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> YES PLEASE : DD at the very least it would be fun to practice. Who knows maybe I'll come up with a different style for it too xD
> 
> awww you're welcome <3 -hug- gjdgjdgs ~
> fff ;///u///;



Here she is! http://i.imgur.com/g074MBa.png
Thank you so much for at least giving her a chance. <3

Can't wait what you come up with next!


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Here she is! http://i.imgur.com/g074MBa.png
> Thank you so much for at least giving her a chance. <3
> 
> Can't wait what you come up with next!



She is absolutely beautiful omg ; //A//; brb marrying your character lol

<3 I shall sleep soon and then draw some tomorrow~ I wanna finish up the rest of the adoptable designs and then try some attempts of art others have asked for, especially Tali <3 and then maybe work on a full body piece with a background or something o Ao I'm getting brave XD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> She is absolutely beautiful omg ; //A//; brb marrying your character lol
> 
> <3 I shall sleep soon and then draw some tomorrow~ I wanna finish up the rest of the adoptable designs and then try some attempts of art others have asked for, especially Tali <3 and then maybe work on a full body piece with a background or something o Ao I'm getting brave XD



AWWW REALLY?!
Most people go "What the hell is that?" and that's all I hear. :c I get turned down most of the time..
BUT I'M SO GLAD YOU LIKE HER Odrkfjsoj oihw HUZZAH <3

Can't wait to see more chibi adoptables! I wanna see one cuter than Milk ;v ;
Be brave and courageous as possible! Get at that bold art! ;u;


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> AWWW REALLY?!
> Most people go "What the hell is that?" and that's all I hear. :c I get turned down most of the time..
> BUT I'M SO GLAD YOU LIKE HER Odrkfjsoj oihw HUZZAH <3
> 
> ...



Yes really! I really like her design *w* <3
I'LL TRY TO MAKE CUTER ONES > u< I have three more to do now because I sketched out a couple of them last night~ lol funny enough both of them have blue hair  




My goal today is to get all of those adoptables done and get as much drawing done as I can. Providing I don't get distracted by anything -scoots 3DS away from me- >n>, I should be able to get a lot done! 
hopefully. 

I also want to work on a couple of animated pixel arts~ depending on how they turn out and if I find them acceptable, I might just give them as gifts lol.

here's hoping to having a productive day!~


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

Just finished some animated pixel for *Oblivia*! 
I hope she'll like it.. lol. I know I'm not working on everything in order, I'm just trying to get all these lil animated pixel guys out of the way first.​


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yes really! I really like her design *w* <3
> I'LL TRY TO MAKE CUTER ONES > u< I have three more to do now because I sketched out a couple of them last night~ lol funny enough both of them have blue hair
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I am hella excited! I'm always taking breaks to stalk this thread for your art. xD
ihsdf uahwduh awlhfl fbakjbfaj excited ;v ;

I WANNA SEE ERRYTHANG GIRL. Especially these pixels! They intrigue me to a great degree!
Not everyone can draw, but it takes a special kind of person to have that much patience to do pixel art. xD
BESIDES YOURS ARE WAY TOO CUTE FOR ME AND JKDSHKUH FFJKH I*&(@$Y HSKJD

ALSO THAT PUXEL FOR OBLIVIA IS SO PERFECT I CANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Moonstone-June (May 22, 2014)

*Tie's up and steals talent* wish I could do that xD perfect.


----------



## Oblivia (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Just finished some animated pixel for *Oblivia*!
> I hope she'll like it.. lol. I know I'm not working on everything in order, I'm just trying to get all these lil animated pixel guys out of the way first.​



I messaged you back, but I actually don't like the pixel... I LOVE it!  It's utterly adorable and I've edited it into my sig.  Thank you so much again, and you should seriously consider opening a shop.  <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Oh man I am hella excited! I'm always taking breaks to stalk this thread for your art. xD
> ihsdf uahwduh awlhfl fbakjbfaj excited ;v ;
> 
> I WANNA SEE ERRYTHANG GIRL. Especially these pixels! They intrigue me to a great degree!
> ...


I hope my thread isn't too distracting ahhhh XD 

<3 I'm glad you like the pixels~ I was gonna make one of this fox girl I was gonna post but ehhh I don't think so lol I'm not feeling THAT brave lmao. Last thing I need is to get frustrated and throw my computer out le window lol. 

XD YOU'RE MAKING ME WANNA MAKE ONE FOR YOUUUU~




Moonstone-June said:


> *Tie's up and steals talent* wish I could do that xD perfect.


-gets tied up and loses talent- 
NooooooOOOOO -sniffle- can I have some of my talent back? xDDD lol



Oblivia said:


> I messaged you back, but I actually don't like the pixel... I LOVE it!  It's utterly adorable and I've edited it into my sig.  Thank you so much again, and you should seriously consider opening a shop.  <3


<3 you're very welcome lovely ~ ha ha we shall see, I might just do that!




here is a fox girl ~ lol not much to say here, she doesn't have a name.. uhh.. 





fawx

what does the fox sa- 

-gets shot- xD​


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

YEP THE FOX LADY IS MY FAVORITE HANDS DOWN!
I absolutely love the way your colors flow so well together.
Look at her mix-matched socks... AND HER EYES.
Oh and I just noticed her little bandage on her knee D;

WHAT HAPPENED FOXY LADY?

Are you gonna make a pixel for her too? ;v ;


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> YEP THE FOX LADY IS MY FAVORITE HANDS DOWN!
> I absolutely love the way your colors flow so well together.
> Look at her mix-matched socks... AND HER EYES.
> Oh and I just noticed her little bandage on her knee D;
> ...



I.. I wasn't going to make a pixel for her, but... with your reaction.. I guess.. I guess I shall make an attempt at it. gkdslg
I might not be able to include the smaller details in it like the two ear bow things and the bandage but, XD i'll try

I also have a ninja fox in the works. or did. Not sure if I'll make her an adoptable now because I have DIS foxy lady~ 

*w* pretty colors!~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 22, 2014)

how adorable she is <3333 her clothes are amazinggg wow haha i wish i could do clothes QQ


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> how adorable she is <3333 her clothes are amazinggg wow haha i wish i could do clothes QQ



thank youuu <3 ; u; Oh geez clothes are still sometimes difficult for me too lol.
outfits... unless it's frilly and cute usually i have a huge art block.

btw I haven't forgotten about you wanting some chibis~ o: I'm just getting sliiightly sidetracked, but I'm determined to get a lot done today art wise, so I might get to them soon! ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> thank youuu <3 ; u; Oh geez clothes are still sometimes difficult for me too lol.
> outfits... unless it's frilly and cute usually i have a huge art block.
> 
> btw I haven't forgotten about you wanting some chibis~ o: I'm just getting sliiightly sidetracked, but I'm determined to get a lot done today art wise, so I might get to them soon! ^^



omfg dont worry about me, take your time, and you dont have to actually do them xD im fine either way <333


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> omfg dont worry about me, take your time, and you dont have to actually do them xD im fine either way <333



No worries I wanna do them~ ^^ I still have the reference sheets pulled up. <3 at the very least I should do head shots or -something- xD


edit: MEWMEWM I SAW YOU BROWSING MY THREAD! 
you should post <3 <3 <3


----------



## miko (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I hope my thread isn't too distracting ahhhh XD
> 
> <3 I'm glad you like the pixels~ I was gonna make one of this fox girl I was gonna post but ehhh I don't think so lol I'm not feeling THAT brave lmao. Last thing I need is to get frustrated and throw my computer out le window lol.
> 
> ...



Wow, she's a cutie!  I like the bandage detail.


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

Thank you, miko!


I made an error though, lol I forgot she had a white stripe on her skirt, sooo I fixed it, though it's messy because I couldn't do it in Sai XD; -dies- anyway

Also here is the animated pixel gif of her~


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

UGUUUUU I CANT ;A ;
Y ARE U SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

DEY SO PURFECT HUZAAAAAAAH UDHAIUDHOIAKLDHWLI HWKHDLKSFNKJSHRKLW


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> UGUUUUU I CANT ;A ;
> Y ARE U SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> DEY SO PURFECT HUZAAAAAAAH UDHAIUDHOIAKLDHWLI HWKHDLKSFNKJSHRKLW



your reactions make that work totally worth it lmao xD HUZZAAAAAHH


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> your reactions make that work totally worth it lmao xD HUZZAAAAAHH



LIKE IT MAKES ME ANGRY I CANT EXPRESS MY JOY THAT WELL THROUGH TYPING.
Seriously though if you could hear me, I like squeal through my whole house.

By the way, I showed my younger sister your art and she loves it more than me.
She was like, "Omg she could totally be a fashion designer the way she cooperates those colors."
So you now have two fans in my household. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> LIKE IT MAKES ME ANGRY I CANT EXPRESS MY JOY THAT WELL THROUGH TYPING.
> Seriously though if you could hear me, I like squeal through my whole house.
> 
> By the way, I showed my younger sister your art and she loves it more than me.
> ...



fun fact: I fail and just realized I named the fox lady pixel "wolf pixel" j;dsjg I'm tired lmao.

XD THAT'S SO AWESOME! I'll just imagine someone squealing really loud in their house and flailing around~

; v; aww thank you very much to your sister. <3 
I'm not used to having fans .//o//. what do i dooo


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> fun fact: I fail and just realized I named the fox lady pixel "wolf pixel" j;dsjg I'm tired lmao.
> 
> XD THAT'S SO AWESOME! I'll just imagine someone squealing really loud in their house and flailing around~
> 
> ...



If you're tired, go get some rest, Usagiiii! D;
Don't want you to get burned out!

Accept the fans and let them you know you're gonna keep staying awesome! >:L


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> If you're tired, go get some rest, Usagiiii! D;
> Don't want you to get burned out!
> 
> Accept the fans and let them you know you're gonna keep staying awesome! >:L



I might take a nap soon, actually. But before I do I want to attempt something with your OC that you posted. 
Not sure if I can pull it off, buuut. I can try. lol Can't hurt.

Baah,  I love my fans <3 ; u;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I might take a nap soon, actually. But before I do I want to attempt something with your OC that you posted.
> Not sure if I can pull it off, buuut. I can try. lol Can't hurt.
> 
> Baah,  I love my fans <3 ; u;



Awww dear you don't need to worry about it!
Go get yur rest. <3 My OC isn't going anywhere. xD

YES WE ALL LOVE YOU TOO! >:3


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Awww dear you don't need to worry about it!
> Go get yur rest. <3 My OC isn't going anywhere. xD
> 
> YES WE ALL LOVE YOU TOO! >:3


XD It's okay. I have some Pepsi! >: D I'll give it a go but I'll nap soon. I hope it'll turn out good. D:

wooo \o/


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD It's okay. I have some Pepsi! >: D I'll give it a go but I'll nap soon. I hope it'll turn out good. D:
> 
> wooo \o/



Oh man pepsi that sounds good right now D:
Too bad I gave up soda! Oh well. ENJOY DA PEPSI HOME GIRL

You know you can take as long as you want. <3
Your health is important to us!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 22, 2014)

Usagii said:


>



Awwww sooooooo cute! ^w^
My favorite so for. >w<
I want to draw cute art like you. ;w;


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Oh man pepsi that sounds good right now D:
> Too bad I gave up soda! Oh well. ENJOY DA PEPSI HOME GIRL
> 
> You know you can take as long as you want. <3
> Your health is important to us!


O: WHAT?! YOU GAVE UP SODA!?
I need to do that too.. -forever not skinny sobs-

I MADE YOU A SURPRISE. I'LL ADD IT TO THE END OF THIS POST <3 



Darklover said:


> Awwww sooooooo cute! ^w^
> My favorite so for. >w<
> I want to draw cute art like you. ;w;


<3 Dark!~ ; v; You can do it! I'll cheer you on!~ 




And now a surprise for Tali:





gjlgd I super hope you like it because it's super detailed and well.. 50x50 canvas so lol 
shoot me please I'm sorry if it's horrible jg;dsg

just realized there are a few extra pixels on the left of it. >.> 
-stares at it-
i shall go fix this!

nvm they were supposed to be there XD false alarm​


----------



## TaliZorah (May 22, 2014)

OH MY GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
IT'S SO GOING ON THE REFERENCE SHEET AND HUSDHSIUDH OSIDHSJKDG HJGQJKSL THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU
IS THERE ANYWAY I CAN PAY YOU FOR IT? IT'S SO PERFECT I CANTTTTTTTTT ;A ;;;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 22, 2014)

oh wow!!! thats really great!!! heheehe its so adorableee <333 lucky tali~~~ your pixels are so adorable, i love them so much~ i really wish i could do pixel work omg


----------



## U s a g i (May 22, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> IT'S SO GOING ON THE REFERENCE SHEET AND HUSDHSIUDH OSIDHSJKDG HJGQJKSL THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU
> IS THERE ANYWAY I CAN PAY YOU FOR IT? IT'S SO PERFECT I CANTTTTTTTTT ;A ;;;


<3 you're very welcome~ 
I didn't do it to receive anything in return lol if you want to give me anything that's completely up to you to decide. The fact that you love it so much is enough payment for me! ^^



Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow!!! thats really great!!! heheehe its so adorableee <333 lucky tali~~~ your pixels are so adorable, i love them so much~ i really wish i could do pixel work omg


; u; thank you ~ I was super worried about this one because of all of the detail lol but it was fun to do o: 
have you tried to do pixel work before?~ ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Usagii said:


> <3 you're very welcome~
> I didn't do it to receive anything in return lol if you want to give me anything that's completely up to you to decide. The fact that you love it so much is enough payment for me! ^^
> 
> 
> ...



nah son i cant do pixel **** for my life. -shakes head- i envy those that can haha


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

xD hmm would you still like the two chibis or would you like an animated pixel thingy?~ 
It's fun doing those as gifts ^^


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

Usagii said:


> xD hmm would you still like the two chibis or would you like an animated pixel thingy?~
> It's fun doing those as gifts ^^



UGUUUU CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PIXELSS HNNNNG


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> UGUUUU CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PIXELSS HNNNNG



XD I hope they'll keep turning out good! I take it you like the pixel art I'm making the most? xP
I'm actually starting to really like making them myself, although I can't really do many different poses yet ;_;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD I hope they'll keep turning out good! I take it you like the pixel art I'm making the most? xP
> I'm actually starting to really like making them myself, although I can't really do many different poses yet ;_;



I'm sure you'll learn poses with time! ^^
AND UGUU I LIKE ALL YUR ART GIRLLLL
I zip around the house whenever you post new stuff!


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'm sure you'll learn poses with time! ^^
> AND UGUU I LIKE ALL YUR ART GIRLLLL
> I zip around the house whenever you post new stuff!



^^ Yup, just gotta take it a day at a time since.. still fairly new at it lol. 
<3 I'll try to post more things tomorrow, then~ I still have Shiro bby's things to draw and I have a couple moar adoptable sketches to finalize. Then I wanna make a non-chibi piece lol the one that might have a bg, although I have nooo idea what it'll be yet.

-keeps watching your little bouncy gif in your sig- > u< so proud of it!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ^^ Yup, just gotta take it a day at a time since.. still fairly new at it lol.
> <3 I'll try to post more things tomorrow, then~ I still have Shiro bby's things to draw and I have a couple moar adoptable sketches to finalize. Then I wanna make a non-chibi piece lol the one that might have a bg, although I have nooo idea what it'll be yet.
> 
> -keeps watching your little bouncy gif in your sig- > u< so proud of it!



Ooooo can't wait to see that!
I'm totally going to be at work, stalking my phone for this thread, LOL.
DAMN Y AM I SUCH A CREEPER -hella creeps on Usagii-

AS YOU SHOULD BE! I love it waywaywaywayyyyy too much and I totally want to pay you back someday!
Maybe if I ever get my scanner working I can draw ya something. I'm actually pretty decent on paper.
Digital art... ehhh... I'm terribad, LOL.


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

^^ Creep on meh and my thread all you like!~ I kinda consider it my hangout, so it's nice to have some chatter along with art posts on here <3~

X3 I'm surprised I was able to fit so much detail into it! If you ever want the entire thing outlined or anything, please let me know <3 or if you have another one you want me to do I can try it lol I kinda like dem humanoid types! 
I've seen your art on paper~ I remember talking to you about art XD I like your pencil work ^^

OH THAT REMINDS ME LOL Tomorrow if I remember I'll dig up some of my old digital art. ... @__@ -shudder- I'll send it to you in a PM if I find some lol. No way will I post it here


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

I know, you put way detail into her, like I don't know how you did it!
*cough* all skill *cough*
Aww thank you! I need to way improve. I don't color at all. xD

OH YES I WANNA SEE THAT OLD DIGITAL ART.
Cuz then I get to go all googly eyes on your art more ; v;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

sorry for the late reply orz i was drawing
i usually prefer to see my babies large and in charge, so chibis would be preferable if thats okay~ uvu


----------



## JellofishXD (May 23, 2014)

Am I allowed to request???
If so Could maybe if u had free time ummm do a male drawing of the fox girl


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 23, 2014)

Oh wow. Every time I click on this thread there seems to be another cute little pixel to stare at~
I love your style! It's absolutely adorable and woah I didn't realise you were hyda till I read the text in your signature. I'm so glad I've managed to stumble upon your art again and you've improved so much from when you had that little shop opened in the museum!
Definitely keeping a watchful eye on this thread for more art by you c:


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I know, you put way detail into her, like I don't know how you did it!
> *cough* all skill *cough*
> Aww thank you! I need to way improve. I don't color at all. xD
> 
> ...



LOL To be honest I'm not sure how I did it either. Especially on the helmet? part. I was all PUT LIGHT DOTS EVERYWHERE \O/ and pray it comes out right. 

You're welcome~ coloring is.. kinda challenging ;-;



Shirohibiki said:


> sorry for the late reply orz i was drawing
> i usually prefer to see my babies large and in charge, so chibis would be preferable if thats okay~ uvu


Yup that's okay~ ^^ I'm hoping to get more drawing done today! That includes your chibis! Dx It's my goal to get them done today or tomorrow.



JellofishXD said:


> Am I allowed to request???
> If so Could maybe if u had free time ummm do a male drawing of the fox girl


o: Sure you're allowed to request! I don't have a shop per say, but since it's just a request I can try to do a male version of the fox girl~ I can't promise I'll do all that is requested of me, but it's nice to have suggestions! ^^




MindlessPatch said:


> Oh wow. Every time I click on this thread there seems to be another cute little pixel to stare at~
> I love your style! It's absolutely adorable and woah I didn't realise you were hyda till I read the text in your signature. I'm so glad I've managed to stumble upon your art again and you've improved so much from when you had that little shop opened in the museum!
> Definitely keeping a watchful eye on this thread for more art by you c:



Aw thank you so much! <3 Yup haha I had a little name change! I'll be working on more art today so you should see more posts with my art!


Also I *just* made a new Deviantart account, linked in my signature. It's still pretty much empty but that's where I'll also be posting my art (the same as what I post here) and where I'll be selling my adoptable designs like you've seen in this thread!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

/stalks on DA


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /stalks on DA



8D aw yes I have an awesome stalker!

I really hope I get that dA looking nice lmfao I'm such a noob and.. after I made it I was like omg.. I don't have as much art done as I thought ; A; must make more so I can upload! 

jd;gjs I'll start uploading stuff after I finish the chibis and the other adoptable designs here lmao so.. bear with me. -forever failing-


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 23, 2014)

adskfjdskjf omg your art is so cute ;v; those pixels and adoptables omgggg gonna follow  you on da hehe


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> adskfjdskjf omg your art is so cute ;v; those pixels and adoptables omgggg gonna follow  you on da hehe



Thank you so much ; v; <3 I can't wait to make more and start uploading things to my da ahhh another follower <3 -squeal-


----------



## JellofishXD (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for putting my request on the suggestion list!!!!!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

OH MY GOSH I MUST MAKE A DA JUST TO STALK YOU MORE!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 23, 2014)

Oh my Tali is a big stalker! owo
I would stalk too. <3 xD
Hope you are doing good Usagii. <3


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

your pixels are gorgeous!


----------



## U s a g i (May 23, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Thank you for putting my request on the suggestion list!!!!!


^^ You're welcome <3



TaliZorah said:


> OH MY GOSH I MUST MAKE A DA JUST TO STALK YOU MORE!


LOL You're just too awesome!



Darklover said:


> Oh my Tali is a big stalker! owo
> I would stalk too. <3 xD
> Hope you are doing good Usagii. <3


<3 feel free to stalk~ I'm doing okay, thank you! I didn't get any drawing done, had a slight depressed streak, but I'll be back up tomorrow! I might try to get some drawing done tonight too. How are you? <3 I hope you're well!




gamzee said:


> your pixels are gorgeous!



; v; thank you so much!


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Hey all~ I'm drawing today, slowly but surely. I'm working on less than two hours of sleep though. ^^;;

Right now I have a VERY rough sketch of Junko's ref sheet and I made her outfit less plain lmao. I might make the place where all the colors go smaller and add a spot showing her old outfit (now her alt outfit). 

Here's the rough ref sheet if you wanna see it but I'm warning you now it's nothing amazing lol all it is are rough sketches


Spoiler: rough sketch













I still have 539058353 drawings to do so.. I might put this aside for now. @n@ 

-passes out at desk-

oh snap that made me realize that i'll have to redo Junko's pixels -diES- Y ME


On a side note: Does anyone have any ideas as far as dress colors go? o; 
I definitely want it to be brighter/lighter colors. as always. -shot-​


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (May 24, 2014)

Junko is suchhh a cutie!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

//stalks you on dA too now :'D


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

she s a devil???

brb drawing her


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Junko is suchhh a cutie!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> //stalks you on dA too now :'D



ヽ(；▽；)ノ fff thank you so much <3

yay another awesome person stalking me x3 ​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> she s a devil???
> 
> brb drawing her



Yes yes she is ^U^

haha that's perfect 'cause I'm working on your chibi bbys right now! ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ヽ(；▽；)ノ fff thank you so much <3
> 
> yay another awesome person stalking me x3 ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



ahh im flattered ;; she might be a "good" devil but i like darwing sexy things so if she comes out sexy im Sorry


----------



## JellofishXD (May 24, 2014)

yes you made the pixel for the fox girl!!


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh im flattered ;; she might be a "good" devil but i like darwing sexy things so if she comes out sexy im Sorry


Oh man I am all for sexy things go ahead and do that aw yeah 8D

Quick question~ Bridgette.. want her in pants or shorts? Any sort of shoes or just want a plain color? xD



JellofishXD said:


> yes you made the pixel for the fox girl!!



Yup! ^^ I'm still trying to come up with a design for a male version of her, too~


----------



## JellofishXD (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Oh man I am all for sexy things go ahead and do that aw yeah 8D
> 
> Quick question~ Bridgette.. want her in pants or shorts? Any sort of shoes or just want a plain color? xD
> 
> ...



WHAT RLY???!!!!! YAAAAS!!!


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> WHAT RLY???!!!!! YAAAAS!!!



Yup! ^^ If I can come up with a good design and end up really liking it ... I might just make an animated pixel of him, too lmao.


Geez how can I ever be bored? I keep giving myself things to do XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Oh man I am all for sexy things go ahead and do that aw yeah 8D
> 
> Quick question~ Bridgette.. want her in pants or shorts? Any sort of shoes or just want a plain color? xD
> 
> ...



hum... she wears anything, really. she likes french fashion, a skirt might be nice. shoes can be plain, sure. thats my problem i suck at fashion so much i can never think of outfits for my chars OOP


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hum... she wears anything, really. she likes french fashion, a skirt might be nice. shoes can be plain, sure. thats my problem i suck at fashion so much i can never think of outfits for my chars OOP



Okay o: I might do a skirt, then~ show dem legs! lol 
Oh man I hear you fashion can be super difficult. D: -has a tendency to want to put everything in either a really frilly dress or just a hoodie and pants lmao- 

After I finish the sketch of Bridgette I'll post it here for you. c: It's in a similar base style as my adopts but I made some changes and did completely different eyes <3


Edit: Might not get a lot more done tonight for reasons lol 9_9


Where's Tali when I need her ~ ;_;


----------



## pengutango (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Hey all~ I'm drawing today, slowly but surely. I'm working on less than two hours of sleep though. ^^;;
> 
> Right now I have a VERY rough sketch of Junko's ref sheet and I made her outfit less plain lmao. I might make the place where all the colors go smaller and add a spot showing her old outfit (now her alt outfit).
> 
> ...



Hm, are we talking like neon bright colors? Or more like pastels? XD Oddly, I can either either work. That ref sheet looks adorbs thus far.



Usagii said:


> Okay o: I might do a skirt, then~ show dem legs! lol
> Oh man I hear you fashion can be super difficult. D: -has a tendency to want to put everything in either a really frilly dress or just a hoodie and pants lmao-
> 
> After I finish the sketch of Bridgette I'll post it here for you. c: It's in a similar base style as my adopts but I made some changes and did completely different eyes <3
> ...



 I didn't see anymore negative things on the thread, so I'm guessing you got PMs about them then... Ya don't need to go into detail, but damn. I hope ya don't close the thread and leave TBT as your art is really cute and you are making a lot of improvement from the earlier pics ya posted. 

Just ignore them and who the hell cares what other people think. If they don't like you or your art, that's their problem, not yours. You already have friends who care about you. I don't really know you at all, but you seem like a nice enough person and it's a real shame that people keep giving you crap. :/ 

Bring it up with the mods if you think it'd help if you keep getting harassed. Not sure what else to say... ^^;;; *shrugs*


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

/stROKES UR FACE AGGRESSIVELY

TAKE UR TIME N FEEL BETTER, U CAN TALK TO ME IF U NEED TO

- - - Post Merge - - -

/reads edit
????
????????????????????????
ALRIGHT WHO WAS IT WHATS GOING ON I NEED TO KNOW THAT SIT [barking intensifies]


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hm, are we talking like neon bright colors? Or more like pastels? XD Oddly, I can either either work. That ref sheet looks adorbs thus far.
> Oh goodness not sure how neon colors would look lol I'd probably go more toward pastels. fff I really need to do some darker things some time, but dang lol my eye just always goes right for pastel xD
> 
> 
> ...



ahh I was hoping no one saw what I originally wrote xDD I'll get over it, to me it's just a shock that something like that is happening. I went from being a completely invisible artist to someone that is kind of starting to get noticed a little and then also acquire people that well.. aren't so kind. xP I would bring it up to the mods but I'm undecided about it tbh..I'm really not sure what all can be done lol and I'm the type that always sits there and takes everything xP It can stil hurt and I try to come out strong but I'm a bit weaker today since no sleep 9-9

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> /stROKES UR FACE AGGRESSIVELY
> 
> TAKE UR TIME N FEEL BETTER, U CAN TALK TO ME IF U NEED TO
> 
> ...



I'll send you a pm if that's okay~ warning, it'll be a long one lol @@


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

Hulo hulo can i talk here...? ouo
Wow that chibi ( not the chibi pixel~) of Junko is really good and super cute :O 
Do you do requests for that too? Or just chibi pixels?
Ty


----------



## pengutango (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ahh I was hoping no one saw what I originally wrote xDD I'll get over it, to me it's just a shock that something like that is happening. I went from being a completely invisible artist to someone that is kind of starting to get noticed a little and then also acquire people that well.. aren't so kind. xP I would bring it up to the mods but I'm undecided about it tbh..I'm really not sure what all can be done lol and I'm the type that always sits there and takes everything xP It can stil hurt and I try to come out strong but I'm a bit weaker today since no sleep 9-9



Haha, no worries. :3 Oh noes. That's not a good thing though. Definitely take some time to rest. You have plenty of time to draw, so take a break if you need to. Your health is definitely much more important. If you need someone to talk to, feel free. I don't bite.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> <3 feel free to stalk~ I'm doing okay, thank you! I didn't get any drawing done, had a slight depressed streak, but I'll be back up tomorrow! I might try to get some drawing done tonight too. How are you? <3 I hope you're well!



I'm doing okay. ^^ Worked 13hrs with only 4hrs of sleep and ya. x.x

Junko looks so pretty. <3
Be strong Usagii and remember you are loved and stalked. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Hulo hulo can i talk here...? ouo
> Wow that chibi ( not the chibi pixel~) of Junko is really good and super cute :O
> Do you do requests for that too? Or just chibi pixels?
> Ty


Of course you can talk here ^^ I consider it my art thread where I post what I'm working on and a hangout of sorts haha. 
I pretty much take requests for anything, but keep in mind this isn't a shop and there's no guarantee I'll do it -forever lazy- but I can take note of them ^^




pengutango said:


> Haha, no worries. :3 Oh noes. That's not a good thing though. Definitely take some time to rest. You have plenty of time to draw, so take a break if you need to. Your health is definitely much more important. If you need someone to talk to, feel free. I don't bite.


; u; thank you for being so kind, lol kinda funny how easy it is to forget the little things like get rest. All I want to do is draw but lol I shouldn't push myself too  hard.




Darklover said:


> I'm doing okay. ^^ Worked 13hrs with only 4hrs of sleep and ya. x.x
> 
> Junko looks so pretty. <3
> Be strong Usagii and remember you are loved and stalked. <3



I'm glad you're doing well ^^ wow, hopefully you'll get some rest soon I imagine that was rough!

; u; thank you, I'll keep that in mind <3


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

Woo~ i'll be lurking on here since i usually do not know what to say... ouo/


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

i fits so i sits​


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm glad you're doing well ^^ wow, hopefully you'll get some rest soon I imagine that was rough!
> 
> ; u; thank you, I'll keep that in mind <3



It can be rough and work a 12hr day tomorrow. x.x
Sometimes I feel like they want to work me to death. >.>
Happy I get to work with Tali so that helps a lot. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Woo~ i'll be lurking on here since i usually do not know what to say... ouo/


Haha feel free ^^ it's nice to have you here




Shirohibiki said:


> i fits so i sits​



OMFG THAT'S THE BEST THING EVER





Darklover said:


> It can be rough and work a 12hr day tomorrow. x.x
> Sometimes I feel like they want to work me to death. >.>
> Happy I get to work with Tali so that helps a lot. <3



@_@ Those are some pretty long days.. do you stay super busy?

^^ Yes I'm sure she helps make the day seem like it goes fast. Always better with a friend around!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 24, 2014)

Usagii said:


> @_@ Those are some pretty long days.. do you stay super busy?
> 
> ^^ Yes I'm sure she helps make the day seem like it goes fast. Always better with a friend around!



Sometimes it gets busy but not much yet. Everyone said we were going to be super busy tho. xD

Yep it is. ^^ We keep each other entertained. xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

it clearly means i own this thread now


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Sometimes it gets busy but not much yet. Everyone said we were going to be super busy tho. xD
> 
> Yep it is. ^^ We keep each other entertained. xD


xD well you get paid for hanging out with a friend~ kekeke



Shirohibiki said:


> it clearly means i own this thread now



-nodnod- you do o:


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 24, 2014)

ogm your pixels are so cute i'm crying and your oc reminds me of kyary idk why but she's hecka cute so its ok


----------



## Beary (May 24, 2014)

I need opinions ;//;


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I need opinions ;//;
> 
> View attachment 47352
> View attachment 47353



very cute!! maybe add more detail to the first one, such as the eyes


----------



## Byebi (May 24, 2014)

for OP because her oc is hella cute like wow


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> for OP because her oc is hella cute like wow
> 
> View attachment 47354



;v; why u so good stahp 

CAN U MAKE MORE 4 ME BIBI?!?!?


----------



## Byebi (May 24, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> ;v; why u so good stahp
> 
> CAN U MAKE MORE 4 ME BIBI?!?!?






dis u jkjkjk SHOR u should pm me hehe i feel weird posting my stuff here since it's not my own thread LMFAO...;;; 8c


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> ogm your pixels are so cute i'm crying and your oc reminds me of kyary idk why but she's hecka cute so its ok


; u; thank you so much <3




LittleBeary said:


> I need opinions ;//;


They're a little simple but it's a good start ^^ I would practice shading and in the second one the head/face is a bit too big.



BibiBurger said:


> for OP because her oc is hella cute like wow
> 
> View attachment 47354



HOLY --- wow you just made my life wow omg.. that just.. that's so beautiful I'm legit tearing up omg. -tacklehug- thank you so much fff I'm going to save up like all my money on here and some time if you'd be free try to commish you to draw her in her other outfit omg

so beautiful.

-speechless and stares at it- ; ///u//;

edit: and goodness you can post your art here whenever you want it's so beautiful fdskfgj -dies-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

yus i am unko Ty

dude pls post them..... i shud post my stuff here too... but i got mah doodle thread that no one comes to ahaha ;v;


----------



## Byebi (May 24, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> yus i am unko Ty
> 
> dude pls post them..... i shud post my stuff here too... but i got mah doodle thread that no one comes to ahaha ;v;



RUSHES OVER TO YOUR THREAD TO GIVE U COMPANY


----------



## U s a g i (May 24, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> yus i am unko Ty
> 
> dude pls post them..... i shud post my stuff here too... but i got mah doodle thread that no one comes to ahaha ;v;



oAo I did not know you had a doodle thread! I should check it out! <3 
Anyone can post their stuff here with me if they like c : it's my little hangout to post/talk about art with people/friends <3


----------



## JellofishXD (May 25, 2014)

AAAAAH LOVE THIS THREAD SUBSCRIBED!!!!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

oh yeah i need to suscribeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> for OP because her oc is hella cute like wow
> 
> View attachment 47354



[yeLLING INTENSIFIES]
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHhh_
SOO......cUUUUUUUUUUUTE.....


----------



## JellofishXD (May 25, 2014)

I love your art its got to the point where I refresh 5seconds continuously to see more


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

ikr ovo pls be my tutor


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

moar wip stuff~ well just one. because I think I work like a snail. D: maybe I can be a magical girl snail ; ^; 

anyway here's a happy Junko~ lol she's always pretty upbeat and cheerful, kind of makes my dark days feel brighter ;v; I'm attached to her ugh ughugh







fun fact: although she -is- a devil/demon, the size of the horns shows how much 'evil' or 'darkness' each devil/demon has inside of them. Hers are really small (in comparison to her brother, who I have already decided to name Okkun)
; v; <3


edit: lol I have like 7 canvas open up in Sai each with different things, like.. I have one for Shirohibiki <3  I was working on, Junko's ref, this pic of Junko, etc etc lol ​


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 25, 2014)

SHES SO CUTE OMG i can't wait for the finished result! c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

THATS ILLEGALLY CUTE
NO NOPE YOURE UNDER ARREST GO TO JAIL


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

she kinda reminds me of That devil for the anime the world god only knows since i think she is super nice.. or kinda clumsy.. either one haha ( i haven't watched that show is a long time 'u' )
is it okay to try a draw junko?? 'u' if yes, i will post it on my doodle thread~


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> SHES SO CUTE OMG i can't wait for the finished result! c:


thank you! I've opened up another canvas lol in attempts to draw her brother, but I'll try to at least finish her tonight!



Shirohibiki said:


> THATS ILLEGALLY CUTE
> NO NOPE YOURE UNDER ARREST GO TO JAIL


y-yes.. -holds out arms- you may arrest me, senpai~ 
-keeps Junko safe- > u>



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> she kinda reminds me of That devil for the anime the world god only knows since i think she is super nice.. or kinda clumsy.. either one haha ( i haven't watched that show is a long time 'u' )
> is it okay to try a draw junko?? 'u' if yes, i will post it on my doodle thread~



o: Ohh I need to watch that! haha Of course~ anyone is welcome to draw Junko if they wish! I hope she can make other people smile too ; u;









btw if anyone is curious about what I listen to when I draw, really depends on my mood.
I'm listening to this for now though <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> y-yes.. -holds out arms- you may arrest me, senpai~
> -keeps Junko safe- > u>



this sounds like a sexy invite and i would take it but i dont remember if youre legal or not


- - - Post Merge - - -

just checked. youre legal. lets go back 2 my room ey B)


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

That post makes me laugh so hard XoX 
Omid ;n;

oh yeah just finished the junko sketch/drawing thingy, will upload in like  2 min


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> this sounds like a sexy invite and i would take it but i dont remember if youre legal or not
> 
> just checked. youre legal. lets go back 2 my room ey B)







i...i.. i don't k now how to respond to that.. -dies- 



aaannnywwayy xDDD
I have a sort of sketch for Okkun but i dunno what outfit to give him so until then enjoy his face 






also nothing really about his design is final at the moment although the more I look at this the more I like it P: don't you hate when that happens?

oh and yes sorry for messy sketches again. lol and sorry it's another chibi -sob- 2lazy2dofullbody  



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> That post makes me laugh so hard XoX
> Omid ;n;
> 
> oh yeah just finished the junko sketch/drawing thingy, will upload in like  2 min





Yaay~ I can't wait to see ^^​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> That post makes me laugh so hard XoX
> Omid ;n;
> 
> oh yeah just finished the junko sketch/drawing thingy, will upload in like  2 min



RIP in peace omid...... u were my bro...............

ALSO CA N I **** HER BROTHER hes hot


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

Uplooded woop
Omid's death hurt me badly ;n;

Is Okkun blushing ( is his name okkun ??) kira kira desu desu oUo"


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> RIP in peace omid...... u were my bro...............
> 
> ALSO CA N I **** HER BROTHER hes hot


YOU'RE JUST USING ME FOR MY HOT CHARACTERS T-T jk jk lol

well he is single 








Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Uplooded woop
> Omid's death hurt me badly ;n;
> 
> Is Okkun blushing ( is his name okkun ??) kira kira desu desu oUo"



yeah he's kinda blushing haha ~ I guess Okkun is a weird name? It just. idk I thought of it and I was all IT'S THE ONE! xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> YOU'RE JUST USING ME FOR MY HOT CHARACTERS T-T jk jk lol
> 
> well he is single
> 
> ...



OMFG I AM NOT
ilu bb
lets run away 2gether ok ok


----------



## Byebi (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> i...i.. i don't k now how to respond to that.. -dies-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAY I SPY A HOT HOT TATER TOT...


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

heh heh well heck if you all think he's hot then I'll keep how he looks and get to figuring out what and the heck he should wear xDD
.. i kinda wanna give him some wings. i love wings. *Q*


----------



## JellofishXD (May 25, 2014)

Yes wings would be soo cool!!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 25, 2014)

Looking forward to more finished art whenever you're around to posting them! ^^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

yus i vote wing he will be so kakoii.. uhm i mean cool 'u'


----------



## JellofishXD (May 25, 2014)

Umm I have a small question IF u decide to draw my suggestion is there a chance I could maybe adopt him and how??


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Yes wings would be soo cool!!


^^ I'll add them then ~ 



TaliZorah said:


> Looking forward to more finished art whenever you're around to posting them! ^^


Yup! Hopefully I'll finish some tomorrow. I have quite a few sketches and I need to do another animated icon for Mahou <3



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> yus i vote wing he will be so kakoii.. uhm i mean cool 'u'


hehe ; v; yes he will


JellofishXD said:


> Umm I have a small question IF u decide to draw my suggestion is there a chance I could maybe adopt him and how??



Hm.. well ; n ; I was going to sell any/all adopts I make on my deviantart account for around $5 each. If I made an animated pixel of the adoptable I'd include that as well but at the cost of $5 more. 

If all else fails and you REALLY want him and can't afford him then I'll work something out with you ~ i'm just trying to make some money on the side since I might be moving (again lol ugh) soon so any bit helps. ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

-coughs nervously- i drew junko but....... my hand slipped and....... dont look if youre under 18.


Spoiler: Junko (NSFW)










Junko (NSFW)

i hope you like it /RUNS AWAY


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

Omg Shiroooo look at her wow *-* and you made her all sassy this is so awesome I love it ; v; <3


----------



## Byebi (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> -coughs nervously- i drew junko but....... my hand slipped and....... dont look if youre under 18.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Junko (NSFW)
> ...



LMFAO your hand did not slip pls i was there the entire time


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

I finally got a color scheme for Junko's new outfit! ;v; oh and it's messy here because i was pretty much just testing the colors LOL so sorry. i'll get that all cleaned up at some point. 


LOL Bibi is watching you, Shiro. -cackle-


okay since I have 2402342 sketches up in sai I need to stop being a lazy panda and finish all of them.
-gets a pepsi- hyper mode, go!​


----------



## Mercedes (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> *Welcome!
> 
> ​*
> Huzzah! I have internet~ ; u; <3
> ...



Ohmygosh is the fox chibi up for adoption I Love her so much asjdve. Omg ;-;


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Ohmygosh is the fox chibi up for adoption I Love her so much asjdve. Omg ;-;



The chibi fox will be up for adoption on my deviantart hopefully pretty soon~ ^^ I just have to finish 1-2 more adoptable designs (which I do have sketched lol) But I'm going to try to be selling them for actual money ;-;


----------



## Mercedes (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> The chibi fox will be up for adoption on my deviantart hopefully pretty soon~ ^^ I just have to finish 1-2 more adoptable designs (which I do have sketched lol) But I'm going to try to be selling them for actual money ;-;


Oh..Ok...I don't have devent after any real life money ;-; so thanks for responding,


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

Aww, ; n; I'm sorry~ thank you for the interest though, I'm glad she is well liked. ; v;




_-currently working on Mahou's animated pixel- _


----------



## Beary (May 25, 2014)

How do you draw so fast omg ;//;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

haha ORZ im glad you like it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i was scared youd be offended omg

AND BIBI STOP BUSTING MY BALLS


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

YUS 

Can not wait ;o;


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> How do you draw so fast omg ;//;


LOL nooo I promise I'm not fast at all. This animated pixel I'm posting took longer than expected. ;_;



Shirohibiki said:


> haha ORZ im glad you like it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i was scared youd be offended omg
> 
> AND BIBI STOP BUSTING MY BALLS


Nah I wouldn't be offended by something like that. xD It's awesome. o^o



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> YUS
> 
> Can not wait ;o;



Here you are!~


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

agh i can not get over how CUTE IT IS! thank you so so much!!! ;u;


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

You're very welcome! ^^
I'm glad the roses came out okay lol ;v;


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

i am going to redraw this pixel oc ;v; hope u like it,
it will be on my doodle thread~


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

Okay ^^ I'll try to keep an eye out on your thread then  <3


----------



## pengutango (May 25, 2014)

Cute!  If you have time/feel like it, could you maybe do a lil animated pixel of my mayor? Here's my ref:


Spoiler: Pengu ref~



I have more than one, so pick the one that you think you'd have the most fun with. Surprise me~ :3 And sadly, these aren't all my outfits either. XD


----------



## Beary (May 25, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Cute!  If you have time/feel like it, could you maybe do a lil animated pixel of my mayor? Here's my ref:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pengu ref~
> ...



I know you didn't ask me, but I saw your refs and I got inspired.. cx


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL nooo I promise I'm not fast at all. This animated pixel I'm posting took longer than expected. ;_;
> 
> 
> Nah I wouldn't be offended by something like that. xD It's awesome. o^o
> ...



omg what that's so cute. the floral headband is adorable ;o; how long does it take you to pixel?


----------



## TaliZorah (May 25, 2014)

BEST PIXELS EVER I SWEAR MAN


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Cute!  If you have time/feel like it, could you maybe do a lil animated pixel of my mayor? Here's my ref:
> I have more than one, so pick the one that you think you'd have the most fun with. Surprise me~ :3 And sadly, these aren't all my outfits either. XD


I might do one of your mayor o: I will not be making promises though since I space out a lot lol. I'm also a pretty slow worker as I have a lot of sketches to finish T_T your mayor is super cute though <3


LittleBeary said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I saw your refs and I got inspired.. cx


Aw that's really cute c: 



roseiscrossing said:


> omg what that's so cute. the floral headband is adorable ;o; how long does it take you to pixel?



; u; thank you so much! Really it depends on how detailed the art will be and whether or not I get distracted. I could probably finish one in less than 30min easily if I wouldn't get sidetracked xDD


-currently working on cleaning up Junko's ref-

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> BEST PIXELS EVER I SWEAR MAN



OMG TALI IS HERE -tackle-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

ignore this ~

actually, don't
i just uploaded the pixel re draw thing on my thread
yus \(uou)/


----------



## TaliZorah (May 25, 2014)

I AM HERE TO STALK YOU MORE THAN I ALREADY DO. <3
...And be in awe at your art like usual. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

I'm forever stalked by you XD












she's contagious ;u;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 25, 2014)

SO THANKFUL I GOT TO SEE THE MAGIC HAPPEN PERSONALLY.
I love Junko so much. Are you still going to let her be adopted?
It seems you're getting too attached xD


----------



## U s a g i (May 25, 2014)

LOL Yeah you got to see me work  was kinda fun haha although I was pretty nervous.

Oh nooo I was never gonna let Junko be adopted, she ish mine! well..in the beginning I did think about selling her and keeping milk but lol I decided against it XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm forever stalked by you XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want to do dirty, dirty things w her


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i want to do dirty, dirty things w her



you mean like throw her in the mud.. right..?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG SHE IS A CUTIE PATOOTIE ;A; PLEASE MAKE MORE TO MAKE MY MIND HAPPY


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> you mean like throw her in the mud.. right..?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG SHE IS A CUTIE PATOOTIE ;A; PLEASE MAKE MORE TO MAKE MY MIND HAPPY



B) oh no, not mud. something much dirtier.
[cackling in the distance]


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> B) oh no, not mud. something much dirtier.
> [cackling in the distance]



oh god


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

What's dirtier than mud? 'u'


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> What's dirtier than mud? 'u'



[opens mouth to respond]

_*[REDACTED]*_


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> she's contagious ;u;



OMG I want to huggle her all day! >w<
Super cute! ^w^


----------



## dengit (May 26, 2014)

randomly joins thread. hi 'v'
junko is adorabllele


----------



## JellofishXD (May 26, 2014)

I...I....I cant afford it!! *goes to cry in the darkest corner in my house * oh well hope he finda a good home!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i want to do dirty, dirty things w her



OMG you dont wanna bury her in dirt do you!!!???


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

Darklover said:


> OMG I want to huggle her all day! >w<
> Super cute! ^w^


; v; Thank you <3



dengit said:


> randomly joins thread. hi 'v'
> junko is adorabllele


Heyyo~ welcome welcome make yourself at home!~




JellofishXD said:


> I...I....I cant afford it!! *goes to cry in the darkest corner in my house * oh well hope he finda a good home!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



aww ; u; well thank you


LOL Shiro <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

here have a silly ref sheet! -scurries off to play games on steam-​


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 26, 2014)

that is the cutest ref sheet i've ever seen tbh i can't even contain the cuteness in a ref sheet


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

I CANT EVEN DO A REF YOU ARE SO PATIENT MAKING THAT REEF
she is so kawaii can't take it


----------



## Beary (May 26, 2014)

You fill me with envy and adorableness


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> here have a silly ref sheet! -scurries off to play games on steam-​


LOOK AT THOSE BLUSHIES.
LOOK AT THEM.
*dies from cuteness* 
ITS SO CUTE I CANT TAKE IT
*squeezes Junkos cheeks*
(ↀДↀ)✧	satisfactionnnn


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

YO MEWM IS HERE
HULLO


----------



## Beary (May 26, 2014)

Have arts


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

Sooo cute  Tangy 
Good job (^o^)


----------



## Beary (May 26, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Sooo cute  Tangy
> Good job (^o^)



Thank you c:


MORE ARTS.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 26, 2014)

THAT REFERENCE SHEET IS BEST REFERENCE SHEET!
Pfffft I wish mine looked that nice ;A ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

ahhh her ref is adorable <3333


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> that is the cutest ref sheet i've ever seen tbh i can't even contain the cuteness in a ref sheet


; v; thank you <3 took me a while to finish it xD



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> I CANT EVEN DO A REF YOU ARE SO PATIENT MAKING THAT REEF
> she is so kawaii can't take it


NOOO LOL I'M NOT A PATIENT PERSON LOL  xDD I try to be but ughh



LittleBeary said:


> You fill me with envy and adorableness


aww ; n; well at least you're filled with adorableness!



Mewmewmewm said:


> LOOK AT THOSE BLUSHIES.
> LOOK AT THEM.
> *dies from cuteness*
> ITS SO CUTE I CANT TAKE IT
> ...



X3 fff I'm so happy you  like my lil Junko!


----------



## pengutango (May 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I might do one of your mayor o: I will not be making promises though since I space out a lot lol. I'm also a pretty slow worker as I have a lot of sketches to finish T_T your mayor is super cute though <3



No prob. I hope you can get to it since your pixels are soooo CUTE!! X3 But, I do understand that you have other things on your plate, so I won't be mad if you end up not drawing her. (Well... I'd be a lil sad though...  )

Not the end of the world. :3 And thanks! :3 Funny thing, I have a tendency to change her hair color/style a LOT, but this is the first time in a while, that I've kept the same color AND style for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> THAT REFERENCE SHEET IS BEST REFERENCE SHEET!
> Pfffft I wish mine looked that nice ;A ;


IT'S THE BEST?! O: DANG



Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh her ref is adorable <3333



<3 thank you Shiro <3 -nuzzle-



pengutango said:


> No prob. I hope you can get to it since your pixels are soooo CUTE!! X3 But, I do understand that you have other things on your plate, so I won't be mad if you end up not drawing her. (Well... I'd be a lil sad though...  )
> 
> Not the end of the world. :3 And thanks! :3 Funny thing, I have a tendency to change her hair color/style a LOT, but this is the first time in a while, that I've kept the same color AND style for more than 2 weeks.





No worries, more than likely I'll get around to it it's just right now I have super distractions like Pso2 and other art like I need to finish Shiro's things and stuff xDD 

<3 you're welcome! Ha ha well change is always good but sometimes it is good to keep it the same fo t a bit. then again i'm kinda lazy XD



Alright I'm sorry to do this but it has to be done lol.
Please do not post your own art in my thread 
UNLESS it's of Junko! This rule is also subject to change but... please. 

If you post your own art then I will just have to ignore the post and maybe even ask the mods to help take care of it for me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

beary, your art is cute, but... why dont you post it in your own thread? o.o; this is really hydas thread for her own art. i just posted my sona because i sit here a lot lol


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

xD I liked your art, Shiro, and you related it to the thread~ so that I didn't mind. But.. I do mind when a lot of art is posted that is random. ;_;


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

Ahh, that's why i made my own 'u'
but ya know.....................uh


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

You're okay, Mahou ; v; -tackle-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

why u tackled me
r00d  xox

Haha

Hey can i self advertise here?!?!?!?!?!?! >:U i need money pls


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> why u tackled me
> r00d  xox
> 
> Haha
> ...



probably not seeing as thats not what this thread is about?? unless hyda says so i guess. this is her thread for her art and people need to stop hijacking .-.


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

ffff I'm really too nice for all of this ... but please, do not self advertise here ; n; 
i made this thread to have a little place for myself and to not only post my art but to also speak with my friends in general or about art. :C


----------



## pengutango (May 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> No worries, more than likely I'll get around to it it's just right now I have super distractions like Pso2 and other art like I need to finish Shiro's things and stuff xDD
> 
> <3 you're welcome! Ha ha well change is always good but sometimes it is good to keep it the same fo t a bit. then again i'm kinda lazy XD



Take your time. It'll definitely be worth the wait in the end. <3 I love seeing the rest of the stuff you come up with. Yeah, I think part of the reason I kept my current hair color/style for so long FOR ONCE is because it's more realistic of what my hair is IRL. Granted, it's longer, but ha. That, and it seems to go with everything I try on her.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 26, 2014)

Yah true, sorry for trying to hijack !

i was going to offer like this mayor making thing i have if you guys would like me to draw your mayor, i kinda need some criticism for how i should draw  since i have been getting compiments a lot ;v;


----------



## U s a g i (May 26, 2014)

Alright so I'm going to be taking a break from this thread for a couple of days. 
I might still be doing art, yes, but I will not be posting anything for at least two days~ so gonna have a small haitus.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 27, 2014)

Well it's terrible but I tried.
I think I'm only good at eyes, lol.


----------



## U s a g i (May 27, 2014)

omfg that is BEAUTIFUL *_* thank you so much vkdslgd -flail tackle hug cling snuggle loves on Tali-


----------



## TaliZorah (May 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> omfg that is BEAUTIFUL *_* thank you so much vkdslgd -flail tackle hug cling snuggle loves on Tali-



I TRIED I REALLY DID!
I don't have fancy tablets like the rest. </3


----------



## U s a g i (May 27, 2014)

you don't need a fancy tablet ; v; you did a great job <3


----------



## JellofishXD (May 27, 2014)

Oh you took off my request but I totally understand that it might cauuse you a lot of stress.Well I guess ill just hang arund to see more of Junko


----------



## Beary (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> beary, your art is cute, but... why dont you post it in your own thread? o.o; this is really hydas thread for her own art. i just posted my sona because i sit here a lot lol



omg I is so sowwy ;__;
When I saw Art/Hangout, I though we could post our own T_T
brb while I die of embarrassment 



Usagii said:


> IT'S THE BEST?! O: DANG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, I apologize ;__;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

lol its okay, just a misunderstanding!  if you make your own thread you can post whatever you want <:


----------



## Beary (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> beary, your art is cute, but... why dont you post it in your own thread? o.o; this is really hydas thread for her own art. i just posted my sona because i sit here a lot lol





Shirohibiki said:


> lol its okay, just a misunderstanding!  if you make your own thread you can post whatever you want <:



THE DAMAGE HAS ALREADY BEEN DONE *runs away*
x'D


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> THE DAMAGE HAS ALREADY BEEN DONE *runs away*
> x'D



i wasnt trying to be mean XP i tend to come off that way sometimes tho. ANYWAY ill stop clogging hydas thread now oops


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 27, 2014)

NNGHHH I STARTED TO DRAW THIS AND I DONT WANT TO HYJACK BUT ITS JUNKO AND I HAD TO BLUSHIES, AND
Nnnnnnnnn
I wanted to repay you for the whole avatar thing, and then i tried to pm it and my computer was like NO and i didnt see the latest rules, but it does say Junko and-and -and
NGHHHH ヽ(；▽；)ノ
*wild mewmewmewm fled out of embarassment!*


Spoiler







And little beary its okay! You didn't know ( OωO ) we're all friends here mannnnn ~
Wait didn't i just fled?
I think i just fled.
Well.
SHHHHHHHI-
*wild mewmewmewm fled out of embarrassment!. . . Again. . .*


----------



## Beary (May 27, 2014)

OH MY GOD.
THE CHIBINESS


----------



## U s a g i (May 27, 2014)

If the art pertains to my thread/oc then sure go for it! Or if you have an OC that would be friends with Junko feel free to draw them~ just little random once please post on your threads okie? ^^

-hugglenuzzles Shiro- ;v; <3

OH MY GOD MEWMEWM THAT IS SO FJDPSJGS-ING ADORABLE I CAN'T EVEN WOW.
LOOK AT THAT.
LOOK AT HER.
-DIES BC OF CUTENESS OMG-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> If the art pertains to my thread/oc then sure go for it! Or if you have an OC that would be friends with Junko feel free to draw them~ just little random once please post on your threads okie? ^^
> 
> -hugglenuzzles Shiro- ;v; <3
> 
> ...


USAGIII NUUUU
-resurrects from the dead-
I . . 
VOISRFNVOUSRHTNVOIARHGNVOUSRHGNVSUORGHNV
JUNKOS SO FREAKING CUTE THOUGH ( ；?Д｀) LOOK AT THE CHEEKS
LOOK AT THEM
-DIES OF THE CUTENESS-


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

-snugs- hope youre doin well hon <3

and thats cute mewm


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> NNGHHH I STARTED TO DRAW THIS AND I DONT WANT TO HYJACK BUT ITS JUNKO AND I HAD TO BLUSHIES, AND
> Nnnnnnnnn
> I wanted to repay you for the whole avatar thing, and then i tried to pm it and my computer was like NO and i didnt see the latest rules, but it does say Junko and-and -and
> NGHHHH ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> ...



OMG YOUR ART IMPROVED SO MUCH TEACH ME YOUR EVIL YET CUTE WAYS BUT OMG THIS IS SO CUTE AND JUNKO IS V CUTE BUT IF YOU PUT IT TOGETHER I MIGHT DIE PLEASE WHY


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 27, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> OMG YOUR ART IMPROVED SO MUCH TEACH ME YOUR EVIL YET CUTE WAYS BUT OMG THIS IS SO CUTE AND JUNKO IS V CUTE BUT IF YOU PUT IT TOGETHER I MIGHT DIE PLEASE WHY


*wild mewmewmewm fled! Again. . .for like the fourth time*
ITS THE JUNKO CURSE
IT MAKES EVERYTHING CUTE.
JUST LOOKING AT USAGII'S ART MADE ME AUTOMATICALLY IMPROVE 
OH GOD MY EYES
ITS JUST TOO CUTE
~dead from the moe~
*attempts to think of a cute DA name for Usagii
Fails.
Flees again*


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 27, 2014)

God i wish i could do digital art so much ;v; someone needs to teach me pls....


----------



## Beary (May 27, 2014)

GUYS GUYS GUYS
I AM PROUD
-hides behind Junko drawing-


----------



## Byebi (May 27, 2014)

so much junko art AAAhh this is great *q*


----------



## Beary (May 27, 2014)

I WANNA DRAW MORW NOW *runs off to make art thread~~~*

Night night by the way <3


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> God i wish i could do digital art so much ;v; someone needs to teach me pls....



simply remove the clear front part of your monitor and draw on it with a marker
install it back into your laptop/computer ) digital art done!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> -snugs- hope youre doin well hon <3
> 
> and thats cute mewm


;v; Shiro bby~ I'm doing okay. I managed to make something for you but... ;_; I'm feeling down on my art tonight pretty hard for some reason. I still have that chibi I'm making but there are a lot of chibis so bleh. x-x




Mahoushoujo27 said:


> God i wish i could do digital art so much ;v; someone needs to teach me pls....


You can do it! <3  I learn by trial and (a lot of) error lol 


and so i lied lol no haitus really i guess. for shiro <3







OH AND MEWM! I do have a dA it's just in my signature c: so i finally thought of a name! Thank you again for the super adorable art eee I cherish all that you guys do of Junko for real it's like she's infecting everyone XD

<3​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

ahhh thats rly cute beary!! <333 great job


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> I AM PROUD
> -hides behind Junko drawing-
> 
> View attachment 47983



WOAH HOW DID I MISS A WHOLE PAGE WTF LOL MORE JUNKO ART YOU ALL ROCK <3 <3
so cuuuute
jg;kds

brb *****ing bc Junko


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ;v; Shiro bby~ I'm doing okay. I managed to make something for you but... ;_; I'm feeling down on my art tonight pretty hard for some reason. I still have that chibi I'm making but there are a lot of chibis so bleh. x-x
> 
> and so i lied lol no haitus really i guess. for shiro <3
> 
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

OH MY GOD
OOOOOOOOOH!
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
OHGHHFHGKFGF!!!!!!!!!!!
MY FRENCH BABY
OH MY GOD OHM Y OGDO MH OY GDDDDDDDDDDDDDD?????? SHE LOOKS SO PERFECT SHRIEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT HER BEAUTIFUL EYES AND KAWAII FRECKLES OHJMDFKLGDJHLKGFHJGFHJGFFGHFGJFG
YELLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH [sobbing intensifies]


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> OH MY GOD
> OOOOOOOOOH!
> ...



CAUSE I LOVE YOU AND YOU'RE AWESOME ; v; no for real you're one of those that have been nothing but nice to me and I fail at messaging a lot but I still really care for you and appreciate you ; v; <3

your reaction XD ahh I needed to smile. Thank you ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> CAUSE I LOVE YOU AND YOU'RE AWESOME ; v; no for real you're one of those that have been nothing but nice to me and I fail at messaging a lot but I still really care for you and appreciate you ; v; <3
> 
> your reaction XD ahh I needed to smile. Thank you ^^



WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IM SO HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
I LOVE YOU TOO OMGGGG!!!!!!! YOURE SO GR9 SJGDDFDSGDFHGFHFH
SMOOCHES UR FACE AGGRESSIVELY
THANK YOU SO MUCH IMCRy,,,,, I LVOE ,it,,,, YElls,,,,,;;;;;AAAA;;;;;; -SNUGS-!!!!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

HOLY HELL THATS SOME AMAZING ART.
And you said you were down! LIES!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IM SO HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
> I LOVE YOU TOO OMGGGG!!!!!!! YOURE SO GR9 SJGDDFDSGDFHGFHFH
> SMOOCHES UR FACE AGGRESSIVELY
> THANK YOU SO MUCH IMCRy,,,,, I LVOE ,it,,,, YElls,,,,,;;;;;AAAA;;;;;; -SNUGS-!!!!



I'm glad you love it so much and I really hope it helps cheer you up ; v; i've been worried about'cha! 
<3 gkjdsg -squeals and flails around- YAY -SNUG-

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> HOLY HELL THATS SOME AMAZING ART.
> And you said you were down! LIES!



o//A//o you really think it's amazing, senpai?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm glad you love it so much and I really hope it helps cheer you up ; v; i've been worried about'cha!
> <3 gkjdsg -squeals and flails around- YAY -SNUG-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



it does, it really does ;;;;;;uuuu;;;;; gettting art is my lifeblood LMFAO i love it so much i get so excited and happy sobs.......... ahhh i hope i can repay you soon omggg,,, i wanna make you happy too TnT <3333


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> o//A//o you really think it's amazing, senpai?



I AM NOT SENPAI I CANT EVEN DRAW! LOL
BUT YES OMG I LOVE IT! Love the eyes like usual and her freckles OMG!
Super adorable and SUPER GREAT is this what ya been doing since maint? xD


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> it does, it really does ;;;;;;uuuu;;;;; gettting art is my lifeblood LMFAO i love it so much i get so excited and happy sobs.......... ahhh i hope i can repay you soon omggg,,, i wanna make you happy too TnT <3333


<33333 TUT I'M ALWAYS HERE FOR YOU BBY~ you don't have to repay me but that's entirely up to you. I'm just thankful to have met you kl;fd I'm GETTING ALL SAPPY HALP




TaliZorah said:


> I AM NOT SENPAI I CANT EVEN DRAW! LOL
> BUT YES OMG I LOVE IT! Love the eyes like usual and her freckles OMG!
> Super adorable and SUPER GREAT is this what ya been doing since maint? xD


YOU ARE SENPAI TO ME! XD 
AND YES LOL it's  hard to make myself draw though. > A< Maybe I'm just tired because of that GAME LOL but I wanna play it more -determined to play RIGHT AFTER maint- XD


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

skdfh YOUR NONCHIBI STUFF IS HELLA NICE TOO do more do more//chants


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> skdfh YOUR NONCHIBI STUFF IS HELLA NICE TOO do more do more//chants



LOL -dies- I juST MIGHT I NEED PRACTICE! For real it has been WAY too long lol maybe I'll test out non-chibi on your lovely VEE <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 28, 2014)

Oh my god, TEACH ME IN YOUR GOD ARTIST WAYS SEMPAI ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL -dies- I juST MIGHT I NEED PRACTICE! For real it has been WAY too long lol maybe I'll test out non-chibi on your lovely VEE <3



VIBRATES IN SEAT EXCITEDLY... *___*


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god, TEACH ME IN YOUR GOD ARTIST WAYS SEMPAI ( ；?Д｀)


oh geez I'm not that great goodness ; /// u///; -glomp-




BibiBurger said:


> VIBRATES IN SEAT EXCITEDLY... *___*



LOL that reaction doe XD


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 28, 2014)

OMG TALI'S OC IS SO PRETTY IT LOOKS LIKE A BEAUTIFUL SELF PORTRAIT DKFJGNKDSJFNGKDJF GH


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> YOU ARE SENPAI TO ME! XD
> AND YES LOL it's  hard to make myself draw though. > A< Maybe I'm just tired because of that GAME LOL but I wanna play it more -determined to play RIGHT AFTER maint- XD



I am so honored... ;v ; GOTTA WRITE IT DOWN AS THE MOST ACCOMPLISHED THING I EVER DID!
It's alright girl, I got you. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseiscrossing said:


> OMG TALI'S OC IS SO PRETTY IT LOOKS LIKE A BEAUTIFUL SELF PORTRAIT DKFJGNKDSJFNGKDJF GH



WHAAAAAT she is? ;v ; Thank you so much!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

I ish drawing Vee now ^.^ I like how it is coming along so far. Already started the coloring haha. But I have a major headache oops I haven't eaten yet today and it's past midnight. My bad XD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I ish drawing Vee now ^.^ I like how it is coming along so far. Already started the coloring haha. But I have a major headache oops I haven't eaten yet today and it's past midnight. My bad XD



OH MY GOSHHHHHH take care of yourself!
I demand you eat a tiny cute cupcake now!

....cuz y'know... that's what I imagined Junko to wat to uhhh match her personality.


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> OH MY GOSHHHHHH take care of yourself!
> I demand you eat a tiny cute cupcake now!
> 
> ....cuz y'know... that's what I imagined Junko to wat to uhhh match her personality.



omfg a cupcake sounds amazing right now *Q* y u make me hungryyy!~

s'okay lol I'll go get food... just gotta finish dis... and then draw moar..


okay yeah I better stop and eat because otherwise the maint will be done and I really won't eat then XD 
-nuzzle Tali senpai- <3


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

GOd everyone is too good ;u;
everyone be my senpai pls
GAHAHAHAH nah
Hey is paint tool sai easy to download?
Also, whats the best tablet to use? ( such as brand,and size... people on here say pen pressure is really all that matters 'u')


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> GOd everyone is too good ;u;
> everyone be my senpai pls
> GAHAHAHAH nah
> Hey is paint tool sai easy to download?
> Also, whats the best tablet to use? ( such as brand,and size... people on here say pen pressure is really all that matters 'u')



haha ; u; well I got the program from a friend a couple of years ago~ As for the best tablet it really depends on you, since there are various sizes. I myself have a Wacom Bamboo and touch tablet o: it's not very big but it works!

I tried using a HUGE tablet before and that's just overkill xDD this is what works for me and I don't think it was too expensive.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

I see 'u'
i had a tablet but i think it's broken.. i'm actually not sure 'u' hmmm

it was one of the wacom tablets

so do you think like a small-medium is better than buying a big one? :3


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

o: Oh I see!

Hm well I'm a fan of the small/medium ones. I'm honestly not sure how small tablets run or what mine would be considered, but I'd be surprised if there were smaller ones than mine xDD I don't have any issue using it regardless of its size, but when the tablets start getting  bigger is where I have the issue since they seem to get in the way.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

Your non chibi drawings are spot on!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

ahh 
i think i would like a small one, it would be nice to have 
just wish i knew where to start going into digital art again -u-"


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

@Mahoushoujo27
WELL if you're looking for a tablet, most people suggest getting whatever model of wacom is on the shelves, but the cheapest kind. especially if drawing is just a hobby. I've been using small tablets my entire life and i really love them? I've tried medium sized ones before but they involve a lot of moving around and I wasn't rly a fan of that because I was used to mine already LOL

uh one thing I guess that's a con about small tablets is that you might need to do a lot of zooming in and out compared to if you have a larger tablet. but that's pretty much it? I really like how tiny and portable small tablets are


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Your non chibi drawings are spot on!


wait till you see the cutie I'm working on now ;v;



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> ahh
> i think i would like a small one, it would be nice to have
> just wish i knew where to start going into digital art again -u-"



^^ yup that'll be perfect ~ you'll just have to explore when you get it! I showed Tali some of my older work and lol... really if you draw you can't do anything but improve. xP providing you keep at it!


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

send photo of qt your working on!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

BIBI UR HERE YES ( where is that gif that alice showed u )

Agh i am going online shopping now ( without buying anything because i am broke as hella)

I basically draw in my sketchbook which is crap since everything is full and nothing looks like decent art with 5 million faces in one page -u-

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.wacom.com/en/us/creative/intuos-s
OHOH 
i tabbed ( is tabbed a word???) this page with this tablet
see if u guys think it's worth buying 
( like my parents would buy this HAHAHAHAHA ;v; )


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Uploading the preview ~ ^^


there


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

aaaaaaaah so cute!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

GIMME!!!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

AAAAH ur doing bibis oc too!??!
of course yours is better than mine fff ;n;


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> BIBI UR HERE YES ( where is that gif that alice showed u )
> 
> Agh i am going online shopping now ( without buying anything because i am broke as hella)
> 
> ...



!!! THATS THE ONE I HAVE RIGHT NOW HAHHAHA yeah man get it we can match





Usagii said:


> Uploading the preview ~ ^^
> 
> 
> there



asldhfk HYDA/usaGI IDK WHAT TO CALL YOU-- SHE'S
GORGEOUS HOLY FFFFFHFDSJK i'm going to go cry in my dreams tonight


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

dude i'll be ur twin ok 
i just neeeeeeeeed money
pls donate to this poor child
im not even poor srry 
JK I AM GIVE ME MONEY >:U
nah ( i am indecisive haha ;v; )

GOD I HATE WHEN I PUT ;v; with a parenthesis and it makes a winky face ;v;\


But bibi, is it good 
would u recommend it to me
10/10 would ?
yus ?


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

i cant donate i am broke child also '^(

UM YES I WOULD RECOMMEND BUT ITS MORE LIKE A 9/10 i liked their older model better cuz their pen had an eraser on the back side q-q
also because my old tablet's nibs never shortened for the 4 years that i used it HAHA it was magical


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

they had a eraser on the back  genius
do u now just have to press a button to erase
das cool though
i need it
asking my dad now, he better say yes or i will burn the house ( JOKING I AM NOT THOSE SELFISH GIRLS >:U )'
he said i don't know, ok then -u-

- - - Post Merge - - -

AM I ALONE ???!!!!
WHERE DID EVERBODY GOOOOO
GOOOO
GOOOOOOOOOOOOO












;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey what music do u guys listen to when u draw?
( or in general? 'u')


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

SORRY I WAS FINISHING DIS ART! ; V;

In general I just listen to whatever suits my mood lol sometimes if I wanna make a sad character I listen to sad things. i linked one good song I listen to on here a few pages back


and
done!

BIBI BBY I HOPE YOU LIKE IT -loves on you-


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

Forget Bibi Give it to me instead!!!!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

GOD THAT IS SO FUGGIN PRETTY!

The hair and the eyes, man. You ALWAYS perfect those so much!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

eyes are one of my favorite parts to do lol well I love eyes irl too, because they can be SO expressive and beautiful <3 so i think maybe that shows in my art ; v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> Forget Bibi Give it to me instead!!!!



xD But it's Bibi's OC lol! Silly!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

why u so good
pls stop
no dont stop 
u is bootiful
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
but i seriously love that
i think i asked this, but do you do bell commissions for your anime style people?
please say yes ;v;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> why u so good
> pls stop
> no dont stop
> u is bootiful
> ...



Pffft forget bells. I'd sell my soul for some of her art!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

ohoh 
do any of u have a tumblr 'u'
i will follow whooo


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

I actually stopped taking commissions a while ago because I got overwhelmed and then was super discouraged over my art oTL 

I might open them up again sometime if there's ever anything I want but for now lol I might hold auctions occasionally ^^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

butbut
i like my soul
xD
i would buy for money
but i am broke
i dont know how many times i said that 'u'


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

well VM or PM me if ur holding an auction


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Pffft forget bells. I'd sell my soul for some of her art!


; n; aww but your soul is worth far more than anything I could ever do. It's worth more than anything in the world. ;v; tis precious <3 keep it silly!



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> ohoh
> do any of u have a tumblr 'u'
> i will follow whooo


I do <3 it's tsun-shine.tumblr.com <3




JellofishXD said:


> well VM or PM me if ur holding an auction



Sure ^^ I might hold another one soon ~ i find auctions to be easier since i don't have to worry about slots haha


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

aaaaaah I gotta save up bells is it bells of tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops or tbt


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Last time it was for tbt o: I might make one that's for both though~


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

Ty!!! 
my blog is LilacCrossing 'v'


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

ok I gotta save up if I wanna get dat male fox!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

DUDE IS THAT U IN THE ICON TAB
>:3


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Ty!!!
> my blog is LilacCrossing 'v'


YW ^^ If I check it tonight I'll follow you !~


LOL OMG YES THAT'S ME IN THE ICON -SOB- i'm so sorry i hope your eyes didn't bleed why didn't i change that -dies forever-



JellofishXD said:


> ok I gotta save up if I wanna get dat male fox!



^^ Yush!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

Nah!
u look pretty ( thought i cant see it much -u-)
Pretty hair too! ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAHA I SEE U 
u r very pretty!!!!!! 
( dont know what else to say
woohoo i followed u yus yus)

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay enough stalking -u-

hey is there any other way to upload???
imgur isnt working
i cant scan stuff

what do ?


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> ohoh
> do any of u have a tumblr 'u'
> i will follow whooo



Sorry hun, I don't do tumblr.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Sorry hun, I don't do tumblr.



That's fine 'u'
Just so i can follow people like  you guys 

( btw did u see your finished art request???? i did't get a reply so i am not sure  )


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> That's fine 'u'
> Just so i can follow people like  you guys
> 
> ( btw did u see your finished art request???? i did't get a reply so i am not sure  )



Yes I did, thank you!
Thank you for wanting to follow us regardless. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Usagii said:


> ; n; aww but your soul is worth far more than anything I could ever do. It's worth more than anything in the world. ;v; tis precious <3 keep it silly!



It would be worth it if I gave it to _you!_
-hella creeps- <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW YES THE DAMN FORUMS DISTRACTED ME FROM MY BED.


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

XD ah the power of pso2 and tbt keeping tali awake 

-just woke up-
=n= -zombie-


----------



## pengutango (May 28, 2014)

Hi hi~ :3 Wanted to pop in to say hi and see if there were any new cute pics up. Definitely don't chat here as much some of the others, but always nice to see what up, every so often.

And Tali... I LOVE your current sig!! Garrus~ <3 Definitely one of the best ME characters ever!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hi hi~ :3 Wanted to pop in to say hi and see if there were any new cute pics up. Definitely don't chat here as much some of the others, but always nice to see what up, every so often.
> 
> And Tali... I LOVE your current sig!! Garrus~ <3 Definitely one of the best ME characters ever!



Hello ^^ I did post one new thing, which I put in my first post in my thread ~ just click the lil spoiler tag! ^^ I'll try drawing some today, too. Must keep improving > A< I hope you're doing well ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

man~ my style keeps changing bit by bit lol I'm really just playing around with how to make chibis for now, since they're so much faster buuut i'm trying to think of a more serious piece to do involving junko and her love interest WHICH ISN'T OKKUN LOL THANK GOODNESS 

anyway, here's my current wip!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

Cuuuuuute, as always haha


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

how much did the last winner of ur auction pay??


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh thats rly cute beary!! <333 great job





Usagii said:


> WOAH HOW DID I MISS A WHOLE PAGE WTF LOL MORE JUNKO ART YOU ALL ROCK <3 <3
> so cuuuute
> jg;kds
> 
> brb *****ing bc Junko



OMG ty ty <3333
I don't know who to draw now help

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also are you guys talking about anime characters or????
The only Junko I know if from Dangan Ronpa -runs away-


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

@ little beary

 junko is usagii's oc  LOL )


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

BIBI 


YUS
hullo


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Cuuuuuute, as always haha


thank you <3 ^^



JellofishXD said:


> how much did the last winner of ur auction pay??


well it was TBT and both buyouts were reached. The fullbody bought out for 10k tbt and the chibi headshot bought out for 3k tbt which i turned into a full chibi since it was bought out lol



LittleBeary said:


> OMG ty ty <3333
> I don't know who to draw now help
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Junko is the lil character you see me drawing a lot on my thread ; v;

mmm I heard dangan ronpa was good I really need to check that out


I spot a wild Bibi! O: <3


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> @ little beary
> 
> junko is usagii's oc  LOL )



Does OC equal original character??
Ohgod -hides-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

yus oc is original character :3


yeah so many people like dangan ronpa
looks pretty cool, i really like the art style *o*


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

I'm just gonna hide
*cries and goes to try to create a character*


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

xD Don't hide! heck i still don't know what otp is that i see everywhere sooo 
It's okay to not know what some things mean, lol just ask and someone will tell you ^^it's how you learn


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

What's otp O____O


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

Just seached it 
means one true pairing
like shipping, i guess
in fandoms n stuff -u-


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

"one true pairing"
or
"one of the many pairings i ship" <-accurate 4 me


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> "one true pairing"
> or
> "one of the many pairings i ship" <-accurate 4 me



LMFAO YEAH SAME HERE.. OTL


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

What pairing(s) do u ship shiro?
and i guess bibi too 'u'

never shipped anyone 
or otp'ed someone
( otp'ed, hmmm )


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

5 people at my middle school ship me with one of my bffs
It's so annoying because he supports the shippp -n-


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> What pairing(s) do u ship shiro?
> and i guess bibi too 'u'
> 
> never shipped anyone
> ...



shipping is the right term yep n0n)/

ugh i have a lot of pairings of characters me and my friends make, like .. 14, going into 15 as of last night.
And that's excluding pairings from animes and such


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

:O daaaaaaaaaaang
like what pairings?
( i want to know who people ship with who :3 )


Hey this is kinda supposed to be in the train station, but
can i visit one of guys towns???
Diana needs petitions.. 
( Sorry usagii this isnt art, but i want to visit one of your guys town ;v; )


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

I created a character
Would it be okay if I post her? o3o


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> "one true pairing"
> or
> "one of the many pairings i ship" <-accurate 4 me



OH OKAY. LOL I'd always be like O...?? T.. ???? P .. okay that has to be pairing or pair. xD 


I have heard of ship or shipping but that one was like wut? xD





@Beary
Sure since you asked I wouldn't mind seeing an oc that you came up with lol.


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> :O daaaaaaaaaaang
> like what pairings?
> ( i want to know who people ship with who :3 )
> 
> ...



I ship um 
well these two dingles -> http://prntscr.com/3njva3 
and almost everyone in magi together LOL

I would let you visit my town but IDK WHERE DS IS help


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> :O daaaaaaaaaaang
> like what pairings?
> ( i want to know who people ship with who :3 )
> 
> ...



You can come to mine. Get a petition for diana, from diana.


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> OH OKAY. LOL I'd always be like O...?? T.. ???? P .. okay that has to be pairing or pair. xD
> 
> 
> I have heard of ship or shipping but that one was like wut? xD
> ...





Midori, my green girl. :3333


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

yus pls haha
adding u nowwww
( yus i can see marshal too tybg )

- - - Post Merge - - -

4 alice )))))) 
;u;


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> yus pls haha
> adding u nowwww
> ( yus i can see marshal too tybg )
> 
> ...



Gates are open.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

r u cloud rim?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> What pairing(s) do u ship shiro?
> and i guess bibi too 'u'
> 
> never shipped anyone
> ...



hahaha
-rolls out list- ???? ???????????? too many
but my main otps are my oc ichigo/turbo from WiR, and my oc bridgette/edward nigma (batman franchise)
i also like construction cop from lego movie (goodcopbadcop/emmet)
idk, you cant really ask me who i ship because i have like 100 ships in any given fandom. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



BibiBurger said:


> I ship um
> well these two dingles -> http://prntscr.com/3njva3
> and almost everyone in magi together LOL
> 
> I would let you visit my town but IDK WHERE DS IS help



UGH BIBI THATS UNNECESSARILY CUTE................................gross i want to see them making out

- - - Post Merge - - -

also midori is cute beary, i like her necklace


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

All my art is done on an iPad, btw ^,^


----------



## pengutango (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Hello ^^ I did post one new thing, which I put in my first post in my thread ~ just click the lil spoiler tag! ^^ I'll try drawing some today, too. Must keep improving > A< I hope you're doing well ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I just saw it! Cute as always. :3 So much cuteness~! Is that Junko? Playing around with styles is good since it should help with figuring out what style you wanna stick with.

So sad you don't have a shop since you're talented and people would totally request, like myself, but at least you showcase the stuff you come up with. 

And I'm doing well. In the middle of apartment hunting and it's been a lil stressful. XD Hopefully, it'll be over in the near future. Have sooo many decorating ideas going around in my head so will be nice to actually be all crafty again.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hi hi~ :3 Wanted to pop in to say hi and see if there were any new cute pics up. Definitely don't chat here as much some of the others, but always nice to see what up, every so often.
> 
> And Tali... I LOVE your current sig!! Garrus~ <3 Definitely one of the best ME characters ever!



THANK YOU! <3
I figured since everyone else is posting their fictional husband, I might as well follow suite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Usagii said:


> Hello ^^ I did post one new thing, which I put in my first post in my thread ~ just click the lil spoiler tag! ^^ I'll try drawing some today, too. Must keep improving > A< I hope you're doing well ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE! <3
-prays for a stream of it- ;v ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> THANK YOU! <3
> I figured since everyone else is posting their fictional husband, I might as well follow suite.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



B) im so glad i started a trend


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> B) im so glad i started a trend



you're married to turbo?
-RUNS AWAY-


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> B) im so glad i started a trend



I can have a mouthful of Garrus at any time if you catch my drift.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> you're married to turbo?
> -RUNS AWAY-



INDEED I AM. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> I can have a mouthful of Garrus at any time if you catch my drift.



ayyy lmfao oh same but w turbs 4 me


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

The fictional hubby support trio that is us this is our time
i should change my siggy to judar tho


----------



## pengutango (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I can have a mouthful of Garrus at any time if you catch my drift.



HA. XD For some reason I keep thinking of the lil spiel Mordin gives Shep in ME2. I was totally bawling!



Spoiler


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> The fictional hubby support trio that is us this is our time
> i should change my siggy to judar tho



Bandwagon is open at all times. Just gotta jump on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> HA. XD For some reason I keep thinking of the lil spiel Mordin gives Shep in ME2. I was totally bawling!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



YES LMFAO OMG I LOVE YOU.
First time Mordin was like "DONT INJEST ANYTHING" I couldn't stop laughing.
I was like "Garrus doesn't have to know..." -laughs menacingly.-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

I'll just be lurking on here and watching netflix at the same time ouo"

Wait can anyone teach me how to draw realistic lips ;v; i suck at them


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

Umm lets see 
Virtual hubby..
UMMMMM
UMMMMMM
UMMMMMMM
dammit

NAEGI FROM DANGAN RONPA IDK

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> I'll just be lurking on here and watching netflix at the same time ouo"



Whatcha watchin' ouo


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Umm lets see
> Virtual hubby..
> UMMMMM
> UMMMMMM
> ...


Bobs burgers or Prison break 'u'


----------



## pengutango (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> YES LMFAO OMG I LOVE YOU.
> First time Mordin was like "DONT INJEST ANYTHING" I couldn't stop laughing.
> I was like "Garrus doesn't have to know..." -laughs menacingly.-




Haha!! XD  <3 ME TOO!!!!

I swear Mordin has some of the funniest lines in the whole series, probably because he says them with a straight face. 

And yes, I SOOO agree! A stream of you drawing Usagii would be awesome!


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

*frantically draws a Sylveon for a friend*


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

INC JUNKO ART I AM READY TO POUND MY HEAD FROM THE UTTER CUTENESS


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

LOL TALI I <3 YOU OMG XD that gif doe






​


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL TALI I <3 YOU OMG XD that gif doe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SHRIEKS FROM CUTENESS OVERLOAD*


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

YEP YEP YEP I WAS RIGHT BRB DYING


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

don't die ; n; i'll miss you 

<3 I'm glad you all like it ;v;


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

as always
SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPEEEEEEEEEEEEER
cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> don't die ; n; i'll miss you
> 
> <3 I'm glad you all like it ;v;



I'll probably die then resurrect so I can see more art.
So no matter what, I'll still be here. You know you can't lose your stalker that easy.


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'll probably die then resurrect so I can see more art.
> So no matter what, I'll still be here. You know you can't lose your stalker that easy.



Good~ ; n; -le cling-


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Good~ ; n; -le cling-



HOLY **** YOUR NEW AVATAR IS GORGEOUS
I feel like you're too cute for this world. Like, the world can't contain.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 28, 2014)

WHY IS YOUR AVATAR CUTE AND THAT ART CUTE HOW IS THIS THREAD SO CUTE????? AKSKDKLSKD your art is so amazing good job omggg ;0; <333


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> HOLY **** YOUR NEW AVATAR IS GORGEOUS
> I feel like you're too cute for this world. Like, the world can't contain.


REALLY LOL? -spent like 3 min in photoshop with it oop-
fff ; //v//; aww..



lynn105 said:


> WHY IS YOUR AVATAR CUTE AND THAT ART CUTE HOW IS THIS THREAD SO CUTE????? AKSKDKLSKD your art is so amazing good job omggg ;0; <333



ee thank you so  much <3 -*****es- hearing err.. seeing that means a lot to me! ;u; <3 <3 <3



that is it. vote is in folks, i'm a cute potato snail


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> WHY IS YOUR AVATAR CUTE AND THAT ART CUTE HOW IS THIS THREAD SO CUTE????? AKSKDKLSKD your art is so amazing good job omggg ;0; <333



-hugzzzzz- <333
Herro Lynnie btw


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> that is it. vote is in folks, i'm a cute potato snail



YOU ARE A CUTE LITTLE JUNKO PERSONA!
And I mean I thought Junko was a demon, not a potato snail. D:


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

Potato snails are pretty cute too 
http://doggydessertchef.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Sweet-Potato-Snails2-393x295.jpg


----------



## pengutango (May 28, 2014)

Usagii, it's the art, more so than the animation in the avatar... I think. XD But yeah... cuteness overload..!!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> YOU ARE A CUTE LITTLE JUNKO PERSONA!
> And I mean I thought Junko was a demon, not a potato snail. D:


oh yeah... XD caught me there LOL



LittleBeary said:


> Potato snails are pretty cute too
> http://doggydessertchef.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Sweet-Potato-Snails2-393x295.jpg


LOOK AT THAAT LOL ;V;



pengutango said:


> Usagii, it's the art, more so than the animation in the avatar... I think. XD But yeah... cuteness overload..!!



oops lol I'm just not focused atm lol my bad, my bad.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

strokes hyda's face

darling.

darling
allow me to bed you, for you are a beautiful blossom and create magical things

[[will nikki ever stop being a horndog. No. the world is doomed.]]


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> strokes hyda's face
> 
> darling.
> 
> ...



o///A//o h-hai, senpai 


XD

no worries. i'm a closet perv heh I mean wait NO I'M INNOCENT!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> o///A//o h-hai, senpai
> 
> 
> XD
> ...



Girl I know you dig them pervvy symbol arts on PSO.
I KNOW YOU DO. SHALL I POST ALL THE SUPER BAD ONES?!


----------



## U s a g i (May 28, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Girl I know you dig them pervvy symbol arts on PSO.
> I KNOW YOU DO. SHALL I POST ALL THE SUPER BAD ONES?!



I-I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT
O /// n ///O


----------



## Beary (May 28, 2014)

-runs away~~-


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I-I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT
> O /// n ///O



Now I know why your sweet, innocent little Junko has tiny horns and a tail.
...Hiding something, are we, Hyda?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> o///A//o h-hai, senpai
> 
> 
> XD
> ...



-snugs- <333 i love the newest pic QT ur so adorbs


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Now I know why your sweet, innocent little Junko has tiny horns and a tail.
> ...Hiding something, are we, Hyda?


N-no... not at all.. 




Shirohibiki said:


> -snugs- <333 i love the newest pic QT ur so adorbs


-snug- <3 ^ u^ thank you so much! the encouragement you all give really helps me to keep drawing and trying to improve. I'd say it's working great : D
jlsajf 
me?
adorbs?
complimentsss 9_9 brb dying from blush attack


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> N-no... not at all..
> 
> -snug- <3 ^ u^ thank you so much! the encouragement you all give really helps me to keep drawing and trying to improve. I'd say it's working great : D
> jlsajf
> ...



you deserve all the encouragement in the world c: you improve with every pic~!


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

Your hubby scares me, Shiro ;-;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> N-no... not at all..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wild tsundere usagii appeared!*
（?◉◞౪◟◉)~♥︎
GURRRLLLL
your art is like freaking adorable bunnies on an island ( ；?Д｀) 
But usagiiiiiiiii♪
Are you a closet pervert (=ﾟωﾟ)♪
Usagiiiiiiii ~(OvO)~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Your hubby scares me, Shiro ;-;



good. it is his purpose. we will rule the world
first queen of sugar rush
THEN THE ENTIRE ARCADE


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> good. it is his purpose. we will rule the world
> first queen of sugar rush
> THEN THE ENTIRE ARCADE



I like this thought process.


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *wild tsundere usagii appeared!*
> （?◉◞౪◟◉)~♥︎
> GURRRLLLL
> your art is like freaking adorable bunnies on an island ( ；?Д｀)
> ...



MEWM <3 -glomp- 
Thank you so much ;v; Right now I'm trying to work on an adorable new icon and if it goes as planned it'll be super cute!
I'm expecting it to fail though LOL

I .. I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT
PSH
I
I GOTTA FOCUS ON THE ICON ~O///A//O

-le flee-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> MEWM <3 -glomp-
> Thank you so much ;v; Right now I'm trying to work on an adorable new icon and if it goes as planned it'll be super cute!
> I'm expecting it to fail though LOL
> 
> ...


USAGIIII♡ *glomps back*
NO. YOU ARE NOT GOING TO FAIL.
YOUR GOING TO GO OUT THERE AND MAKE THE FREAKING CUTEST FREAKING OMG ICON EVER.
AND ENJOY IT.

*salutes* make sure to believe in yourself, and friendship!
I know you'll take care of it Usagii!


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> USAGIIII♡ *glomps back*
> NO. YOU ARE NOT GOING TO FAIL.
> YOUR GOING TO GO OUT THERE AND MAKE THE FREAKING CUTEST FREAKING OMG ICON EVER.
> AND ENJOY IT.
> ...



WELP I DID MY BEST LOL THERE WERE SO MANY ANIMATIONS THAT I GOT CONFUSED LOL -DIE-

; u; FF TUXEDO-KAMEN <3 <3 -chases after-



OH AND HERE'S THE crap lol icon 




​


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> WELP I DID MY BEST LOL THERE WERE SO MANY ANIMATIONS THAT I GOT CONFUSED LOL -DIE-
> 
> ; u; FF TUXEDO-KAMEN <3 <3 -chases after-
> 
> ...



LOOK IT'S THE EXPRESSION WHEN I GIVE YOU COMPLIMENTS OMG!
brb banging head.


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> LOOK IT'S THE EXPRESSION WHEN I GIVE YOU COMPLIMENTS OMG!
> brb banging head.



OMG
THAT'S EXACTLY IT! XD

LE FIX


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> WELP I DID MY BEST LOL THERE WERE SO MANY ANIMATIONS THAT I GOT CONFUSED LOL -DIE-
> 
> ; u; FF TUXEDO-KAMEN <3 <3 -chases after-
> 
> ...


AUERLYCBAELURHBFAELIRHVNLAEIRHVBAPEIRVHNAEI
RHFNQE
ITUVNQRPIHVBQRTPUVB
ITS SO CUTEQIEHR VQRIROYNVALUETBVQLEUTV
TSUNDEREEEEE-
*self slap*
I mean.
Uh.
Tuxedo approves


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AUERLYCBAELURHBFAELIRHVNLAEIRHVBAPEIRVHNAEI
> RHFNQE
> ITUVNQRPIHVBQRTPUVB
> ITS SO CUTEQIEHR VQRIROYNVALUETBVQLEUTV
> ...



; V; 
YEAH I'M LIKE QUEEN TSUNDERE FOR REAL LOL.

don't self slap -hug- ; n; poor mewm


OMG TUXEDO-KAMEN *//Q//*


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ; V;
> YEAH I'M LIKE QUEEN TSUNDERE FOR REAL LOL.



SO YOU EVEN ADMIT YOU'RE ADORABLE!


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

I DIDN'T ADMIT I'M ADORABLE I JUST ADMIT TO BE TSUNDERE XD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I DIDN'T ADMIT I'M ADORABLE I JUST ADMIT TO BE TSUNDERE XD



You keep doing it... ;v ;
brb dying


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

/is a potato

/likes to draw

/cannot think of anything

/DIES


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> You keep doing it... ;v ;
> brb dying


LOL THAT GIF I SWEAR LOL 



What is it I keep doing?
I'm lost.
What did I do now? 









- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> /is a potato
> 
> /likes to draw
> 
> ...



D: I hate art block! Junko has helped me TREMENDOUSLY in overcoming that lol. 

Sometimes listening to music helps me too ^^


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

ADDED SOME TAGS CUZ YOU KNOW THEY GREAT

- - - Post Merge - - -

AMAZING ADOPOTABLES


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> ADDED SOME TAGS CUZ YOU KNOW THEY GREAT










OMFG YOU'RE KILLING ME LIKE... WOW.. I CAN'T BREATHE TOO MUCH LAUGHTER

THOSE THINGS AREN'T TRUE -dies again-


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> OMFG YOU'RE KILLING ME LIKE... WOW.. I CAN'T BREATHE TOO MUCH LAUGHTER
> 
> THOSE THINGS AREN'T TRUE -dies again-



I'M OVER HERE LIKE





LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Hullo hullo dere !! ouo


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

Music does help yesh
But at the moment I'm mad about a cyber bullying discussion and just finished up typing a rant so I don't know hehehe
Ty though <333


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

GET 'EM WHILE THEY'RE HOT!
or not because you don't have to bake them.
They have feelings too!​


hi mahou <3

yw beary ; v;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

OMG IT LOOKS LIKE A POTATO TACO I AM LITERALLY CRYING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

THE POTATO TACO RISESSSSS
HAIL THE POTATO TACO


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

christ... i can't even draw a POTATO IN FOIL 

WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE LOL

-sob

rip hyda/usagii/jenn/junko/good god stop with the names


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> christ... i can't even draw a POTATO IN FOIL
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE LOL
> 
> ...



Nononono Usagii
PLS your life is amazing
Keep being amazing or I might have to 
DRAW A POTATO


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> christ... i can't even draw a POTATO IN FOIL
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE LOL
> 
> ...



NO IT WORKS BECAUSE WTF IS EVEN A POTATO TACO
C'MERE HYDA LEMME BAKE YOU

CUZ U SIZZLIN HOT GURL


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

WELP i think maybe that might have started a thing lol oop


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'M OVER HERE LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard you guys were having a gif party. . .
WITHOUT me. . 
Tuxedo does not approve but shall join uninvited.


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> NO IT WORKS BECAUSE WTF IS EVEN A POTATO TACO
> C'MERE HYDA LEMME BAKE YOU
> 
> CUZ U SIZZLIN HOT GURL



LOL I'll hop in yo oven any time GURL

oh god.
that sounded more wrong than i thought
SORRY I BAKE THAT BACK.

: D get it. bake. take.
lol
i'm done rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> I heard you guys were having a gif party. . .
> WITHOUT me. .
> Tuxedo does not approve but shall join uninvited.



LOL nice gif dere xD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Guys are so active i can't catch up
wwwwwwwwaaaaaittttttttttttttttt ;v;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL I'll hop in yo oven any time GURL
> 
> oh god.
> that sounded more wrong than i thought
> ...


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


>



/ded


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Thats girls mouth is huge as heck
;v; gave me a slight heart attack seeing her like that


----------



## Byebi (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


>



i've seen hell


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


>



Make all your ocs be potatoes and name is the Devil potatos ( so original, took a long time to think of that)


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

OMG SHE'S EVEN CUTE AS A POTATO.
pls Hyda lemme adopotable this potato Junko I promise to treat her well.
....and not bake her.

WAIT NVM SHE BAKES HERSELF CUZ HOT


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Make all your ocs be potatoes and name is the Devil potatos ( so original, took a long time to think of that)


XD i might have to do that lmfao




TaliZorah said:


> OMG SHE'S EVEN CUTE AS A POTATO.
> pls Hyda lemme adopotable this potato Junko I promise to treat her well.
> ....and not bake her.
> 
> WAIT NVM SHE BAKES HERSELF CUZ HOT



LOL


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


>



ASDILJCBAEDLIHVNAELIFHVNAELIJFVNALEIJFNVALIEFHVNQEIRLJVNQELIRJVNAELIRHV
I BID 5 BILLION TBT.
NOW.
I WANT IT.
I WANTS IT.
JUST FORK IT OVER ALREADY.
Tater guys 

.. . 
. . . 
Get it. 
Later.
Tater.
As in po-

ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

now i am hungry for potatoes
don't worry 
i won't eat her
maybe
mmm no


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ASDILJCBAEDLIHVNAELIFHVNAELIJFVNALEIJFNVALIEFHVNQEIRLJVNQELIRJVNAELIRHV
> I BID 5 BILLION TBT.
> NOW.
> I WANT IT.
> ...



LOL MEWM 
ONLY 5 BILLION TBT?! Y U LOW BALLIN' MANG? 

tater -chuckle-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Ilove you guys can find the perfect gif for a comment
and i dont even know what to type for a reply ;u;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Who the hell low balls for potatoes?
Adorable adopotable potatos master adoptables.

I expected more from you, Mew.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Ilove you guys can find the perfect gif for a comment
> and i dont even know what to type for a reply ;u;


-glomps- WE GOT CHU
i think its deviant art, i use gifs so much there ITS BECOMING A PART OF ME
USAGII, WHAT HAVE WE BECOMEEEE


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> -glomps- WE GOT CHU
> i think its deviant art, i use gifs so much there ITS BECOMING A PART OF ME
> USAGII, WHAT HAVE WE BECOMEEEE



*saves that gif for amusement*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Who the hell low balls for potatoes?
> Adorable adopotable potatos master adoptables.
> 
> I expected more from you, Mew.



*sniffle* I. . I
I HAVE A 12 KIDS I HAVE TO FEED AT HOME ヽ(；；)ノ
。・??・＞O IM SORRY SEMPAIIISSSSS
*wild mewmewmewm fled!*


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

I'M SAILOR TATER, I FIGHT FOR LOVE AND JUSTICE
IN THE NAME OF THE SPUDS, I WILL PUNISH YOU!!


kimdone lol​


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

LMAO LUNA in the background all like "Yes, this is the **** I put up with..."


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'M SAILOR TATER, I FIGHT FOR LOVE AND JUSTICE
> IN THE NAME OF THE SPUDS, I WILL PUNISH YOU!!
> 
> 
> kimdone lol​



Draw sailor tater* running!
( should she be out of shape?? or is she a buff potato? >:U)


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> LMAO LUNA in the background all like "Yes, this is the **** I put up with..."



XD you know inwardly (somewhere inside de fluff that is potato) she's all going "halp. halp me plz." 



@mahou o: I don't think potatoes can lose weight xD


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'M SAILOR TATER, I FIGHT FOR LOVE AND JUSTICE
> IN THE NAME OF THE SPUDS, I WILL PUNISH YOU!!
> 
> 
> kimdone lol​



I LOVE THIS WAY TOO MUCH I FEEL LIKE THIS NEEDS TO BE MY LOCKSCREEN ON A SPIRITUAL LEVEL


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

SHE JUST NEEDS A KNIFE >:U
It a hard life to lose weight


----------



## U s a g i (May 29, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> I LOVE THIS WAY TOO MUCH I FEEL LIKE THIS NEEDS TO BE MY LOCKSCREEN ON A SPIRITUAL LEVEL


LOL omg best lock screen EVER



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> SHE JUST NEEDS A KNIFE >:U
> It a hard life to lose weight



oh. o: -didn't think of that- 
XD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD you know inwardly (somewhere inside de fluff that is potato) she's all going "halp. halp me plz."
> 
> 
> 
> @mahou o: I don't think potatoes can lose weight xD


I guess you could say shes,
Too much of a couch potato
( ；?Д｀)
. . .

YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT GONNA FLEE THIS TIME.


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

omg 
peel
Potato
PeelPeel
Potato


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

where is that csi YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH gif at?
i need it

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is better though


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 29, 2014)

This thread is overflowing with cuteness and awesomeness. <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 30, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I guess you could say shes,
> Too much of a couch potato
> ( ；?Д｀)
> . . .
> ...


XD THAT GIF DOE! I love it LOL <3 Mewm you should stop by more often



Darklover said:


> This thread is overflowing with cuteness and awesomeness. <3



; v ; b'aaw thank you dear <3


----------



## U s a g i (May 31, 2014)

Will not be posting for a while, if at all. Thank you to all who enjoyed my art~ for those that are artists as well, gl and keep doing your best


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 31, 2014)

hhhhhwat

Usagii ;n;


----------



## Byebi (May 31, 2014)

snuggles you  if you wanna talk to someone im here ok??


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 31, 2014)

Me too D:
You can talk to me ;u;
i hope everythings okay!


----------



## U s a g i (May 31, 2014)

-hugs all- thank you i'll keep that in mind


----------



## roseiscrossing (Jun 1, 2014)

i hope you're okay ;n;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

After having some pretty bad struggles recently, I've decided to come back to tbt to at least post my art. I really loved having a place all my own to post silly and serious things I've been working on, and the few of you that continue to stop by have been great.

I'm still not completely out of my slump, but I'm gonna continue to draw and do my best~ This is a pretty big preview, but here is what i've been working on...


Click here lol the forums killed the quality and it's pretty big



I wasn't really bothered by it before, but what I draw is up to me be it chibi or cute or none of those things.
Believe it or not, I'm not following some sort of trend, I'm just drawing what I like and what makes me happy.You can choose what you view while I can choose what to draw, so let's all try to get along mk? 


^ u^~

anyway.

junko is back and has missed you guys <3​


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
USAGIIIII i missed you!
Do you need someone to talk to still???
So glad your back 
おかえり 
lul

- - - Post Merge - - -

ddddddude that wip is hella cute xD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> USAGIIIII i missed you!
> Do you need someone to talk to still???
> So glad your back
> ...



ありがとう ♥ 

I missed you too ; v; I'm glad to be back ~ hehe 
I think I'm okay for now, but if it ever happens again I'm determined to not hide away!

XD Noo the wip is supposed to be moar serious ughgughugh lol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 4, 2014)

Usagii said:


> After having some pretty bad struggles recently, I've decided to come back to tbt to at least post my art. I really loved having a place all my own to post silly and serious things I've been working on, and the few of you that continue to stop by have been great.
> 
> I'm still not completely out of my slump, but I'm gonna continue to draw and do my best~ This is a pretty big preview, but here is what i've been working on...
> 
> ...


USAGIIIIIIIII *glomps*




I was started to get worried. even though i talked to you i was still like BAHHHH WHAT IF SHE EATS A ROTTON POTATO OR SOMETHING AND JFGCGJRSTRWAYRESYKTFKUYFLUYGUKYGLUHVKHFCHTESTR
Im so happy you decided to come back with the return of Junko!!!!!♪───Ｏ（≧∇≦）Ｏ────♪


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> USAGIIIIIIIII *glomps*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







;v; Mewm! I'm so sorry I worried you..T_T I hope my return makes up for it? If not maybe I can draw you something? ; n;
tbh for a bit I was worried about myself too but thinking of you and those that messaged me really helped.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

日本語をいま　たいぷ　します
；U ;
wow thats weird okay
can you do more art for me ;u; ?


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> 日本語をいま　たいぷ　します
> ；U ;
> wow thats weird okay
> can you do more art for me ;u; ?



; n; i cannot read kanji sorry.. i can read -some- of the hiragana ^^ Makes me wanna try to learn Japanese again.
I'm going to be drawing again soon~ currently distracted by funny videos on youtube loll


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

lol it says nihongo :3
you should, i like learning it in school 
lul 
well, when you are going to draw, let me know hehe


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Jun 4, 2014)

Glad you are back. ^w^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2014)

welcome back, dear, its good to see you again
that wip is adorable  i hope youre feeling better than you were, and you can always pm me, kk? <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> lol it says nihongo :3
> you should, i like learning it in school
> lul
> well, when you are going to draw, let me know hehe


oh o: well dang lol 
sure thing<3



Darklover said:


> Glad you are back. ^w^


; v; thank you so much



Shirohibiki said:


> welcome back, dear, its good to see you again
> that wip is adorable  i hope youre feeling better than you were, and you can always pm me, kk? <3



thank you, Shiro <3 -hug- ; u; alright, same to you


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2014)

Heyyy Welcome back! n0n)/
I'm glad that you're feeling better <333


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 4, 2014)

I feel special to have known about this spectacular return before it happened. <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Heyyy Welcome back! n0n)/
> I'm glad that you're feeling better <333


Bibi ; u; -tacklehug- thank you <3 ○/ how are you? I'm glad to be back 



TaliZorah said:


> I feel special to have known about this spectacular return before it happened. <3


<3 but of course~ ^^ you're da best


----------



## Purpur (Jun 4, 2014)

The way you draw hair and eyes is really something *O*


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Purpur said:


> The way you draw hair and eyes is really something *O*



^u^ Aw thank you <3 they're my favorite parts to draw/color lol. I always start with those first xD~


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm so glad you are backkkkk ;u; <3333


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm so glad you are backkkkk ;u; <3333



<3 thank you so much~ ^^


Currently working on my WIP and getting the base colors in ^^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

yahyah woohoo
 Show us your wips pls
( are you doing the serious art thing you showed me of junko? ;u; )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's my current place on the WIP on the first post here~

I'll post a link, as once again the size is large xDD

>Click Here<​


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

sssssso good 
Can't wait until it's finished, woo!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

whats it supposed to be? 
Since Junko is wearing red clothes, not her usual outfit colors :O
( are they pjs? lol jk xD )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

it's her full demon form xD everything changes except the color of her hair xD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

OH HAHA
sorry i didnt fully look ahahah ;u; 
can wait for you to shade it so it looks more KAKOI >:U


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

It's okay xDD thank you ~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2014)

demon wife get
hmhm yes, undress her next. let us see those _assets._ huahauhauhah


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Bibi ; u; -tacklehug- thank you <3 ○/ how are you? I'm glad to be back




I'VE BEEN OKAY
I cant wait to see more stuff from you


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> demon wife get
> hmhm yes, undress her next. let us see those _assets._ huahauhauhah



maybe i was planning on having her undressed next > //w// > huehuehue
i mean her assets do get bigger in full demon form -cough- XD



BibiBurger said:


> I'VE BEEN OKAY
> I cant wait to see more stuff from you



-tackles le Bibi- <3  GOOD! I've been wonderin' about'cha so ~ glad to hear it. ^^
I wish I worked as fast on my art as everyone else seems to be able to do -sob-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey no rush! 
Good art takes time! 
Unlike mine ;u; i can finish one in 10 min i don't really try ( which is bad, i should actually get into drawing a pic  )


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2014)

what do you meaann
i dont think you work at a slow pace (but then again ive never watched you draw lol)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2014)

Usagii said:


> maybe i was planning on having her undressed next > //w// > huehuehue
> i mean her assets do get bigger in full demon form -cough- XD
> 
> -tackles le Bibi- <3  GOOD! I've been wonderin' about'cha so ~ glad to hear it. ^^
> I wish I worked as fast on my art as everyone else seems to be able to do -sob-



AYYYYYY LMAO YEAH HELLA
ugh speaking of slow on art did u mean me......................im slow......i dsfj,,,urgh


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Hey no rush!
> Good art takes time!
> Unlike mine ;u; i can finish one in 10 min i don't really try ( which is bad, i should actually get into drawing a pic  )


xD That's true! I guess I shouldn't worry about it too much.



BibiBurger said:


> what do you meaann
> i dont think you work at a slow pace (but then again ive never watched you draw lol)



I feel like I work really slow. xD But then again I get distracted easily -is watching Sailor moon and logged into pso2- 
I actually have join.me downloaded.. lol.. Tali has watched me draw before  my husband usually tags along and watches too lol.
I'd actually stream but I really don't think people would watch/go and I'm a wuss like what if i mess up XD otherwise I'd post the stream links -forever coward-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> AYYYYYY LMAO YEAH HELLA
> ugh speaking of slow on art did u mean me......................im slow......i dsfj,,,urgh



LOL YOUR REACTION UGH <3 C'MERE YOU -hug tight- xD

NO NO NO i didn't mean u. never ever ; n; 

wait.. do most other artists feel  like they work slow? XD
maybe i'm not alone lol


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

I actually draw really fast ;-;
I can finish a drawing in 30-60 minutes, but my art is simple soooo


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2014)

no pls stream sometime dude
and whaat your husband watches too?? THATS SO CUTE my bf has only stayed for like 20 mins tops ( and yeah i get what you mean about being nervous when messing up LMFAO i refuse to draw anything that i'm not already used to in a stream rolls off a cliff


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

YOYO usagii you have a husband, cool! ( okay complimenting that you have a husband is kinda weird.. sorry lol xD )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I actually draw really fast ;-;
> I can finish a drawing in 30-60 minutes, but my art is simple soooo


oh snap lol I'm so jelly! ; n;




BibiBurger said:


> no pls stream sometime dude
> and whaat your husband watches too?? THATS SO CUTE my bf has only stayed for like 20 mins tops ( and yeah i get what you mean about being nervous when messing up LMFAO i refuse to draw anything that i'm not already used to in a stream rolls off a cliff



YEAH XD he usually watches the entire time, then again he's usually skyping with me anyway lol. ; u; 
WHAT?! your bf needs to be on dere more D: your art is fab! <3 
LOL YESSSS! each time I've showed Tali so far I've already had my lines done.. that's probably the most embarrassing part because I redo the lines.
a.
lot.
and then redo them again.
plus i'm always like.. uber zoomed in so there isn't much to see lmfao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> YOYO usagii you have a husband, cool! ( okay complimenting that you have a husband is kinda weird.. sorry lol xD )



haha yush  got married in march ~ still long distance but workin' on it. if all goes well i'll get to pester him for real live with him this year ^^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

AWWWW SO CUUTE!
is he in a diff state ( probs )
hope you can soon~

( and i think its super cute that your husband watches your streams/ drawings!  )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> AWWWW SO CUUTE!
> is he in a diff state ( probs )
> hope you can soon~
> 
> ( and i think its super cute that your husband watches your streams/ drawings!  )



yup he is T^T here's hoping I can be there with him soon!~

aw hehe I'll have to tell him you all think that xP He'll probably say something like "of course sweetie, I love you!"
oTL


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

Gah you guys seem super cute!!!
I want that when i' m older HJAAHAHSDFT  ;u;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 4, 2014)

; u; I really got lucky, haha. 
I'm sure you'll find something like that <3


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 5, 2014)

dude i'm young i don't need anyone right now xD
( though people my age date)
later though XD

( this became a love discussion lol )

back to topic
ART AND STUFF I LOVE YOUR ART 
YAY


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 5, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ; u; I really got lucky, haha.
> I'm sure you'll find something like that <3



Hyda is hella lucky. He's a good guy to her. <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 5, 2014)

<3 taliiii~ -nuzzle- o vo


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 5, 2014)

Usagii said:


> <3 taliiii~ -nuzzle- o vo



I could use your famous -tackle nuzzle- <33
I am SO looking forward to your completed WIP. c:


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 5, 2014)

-tacklenuzzle- <3 > v< yush! I'll work on it more tomorrow <3 not sure if i'll finish, but lol my goal is to at least get all the flat colors down


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning everyone c: I hope to get more drawing done today ~


----------



## pengutango (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome back hyda!  Btw, which do you prefer, a I've called ya both Usagii and hyda? Can't wait to see more cute art from you. Hope you're feeling better and feel free to contact me if ya need someone to talk to. Though, I'm pretty sure you already have a few really close friends ya talk to about things... XD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 5, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Welcome back hyda!  Btw, which do you prefer, a I've called ya both Usagii and hyda? Can't wait to see more cute art from you. Hope you're feeling better and feel free to contact me if ya need someone to talk to. Though, I'm pretty sure you already have a few really close friends ya talk to about things... XD



Aw thank you! <3 Well, honestly I get called both Usagii and hyda and either one is fine lol. People seem to remember/know me better from the hyda name anyway lol xD I'm feeling a lot better today but I'm just taking it a day at a time. 
surprisingly I really don't have a lot of close friends. xP I'm always up to make new ones so don't be shy to message me if you wanna talk/vent about anything/show me any drawings/be completely random/etc xD -sob- forever socially awks







also I'm gonna start drawing soon~ I haven't been awake too long so XD Should eat something, shower, become a magical girl; ya'know, the normal things


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 5, 2014)

Shower and become a magical girl?
I bet that involves wet towels...

If so, that's a mental image I definitely want in my head.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 5, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Shower and become a magical girl?
> I bet that involves wet towels...
> 
> If so, that's a mental image I definitely want in my head.



o//A//o oh senpai..

we were supposed to keep the wet towel thing a secret!


----------



## pengutango (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Aw thank you! <3 Well, honestly I get called both Usagii and hyda and either one is fine lol. People seem to remember/know me better from the hyda name anyway lol xD I'm feeling a lot better today but I'm just taking it a day at a time.
> surprisingly I really don't have a lot of close friends. xP I'm always up to make new ones so don't be shy to message me if you wanna talk/vent about anything/show me any drawings/be completely random/etc xD -sob- forever socially awks



<3 Haha, okay. Will keep that in mind. I was wondering that for a while since I've seen people address ya as both.  That's good you're feeling better and it's good to take it one day at a time. Definitely! You seem like a very sweet person and I'd love to get to know ya better. Join the club! XD IRL, I'm pretty shy, but I have my extroverted moments.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

pengutango said:


> <3 Haha, okay. Will keep that in mind. I was wondering that for a while since I've seen people address ya as both.  That's good you're feeling better and it's good to take it one day at a time. Definitely! You seem like a very sweet person and I'd love to get to know ya better. Join the club! XD IRL, I'm pretty shy, but I have my extroverted moments.



; u; Okay! ~ yup I'll respond either way haha no worries.
Thank you! I'm really glad you checked up on me, that was sweet of you. <3 Sure!  LOL Where do I sign up for said club? 
maybe i could be the president lol -shot- Oh you're pretty shy as well? o: It's really hard to tell online, haha, but still I always find myself surprised when someone tells me they are shy too. x3





also here is the updated pic.. lol slow progress, BUT SHE HAS A LOT OF HAIR OMG T-T and sorry for big image


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 6, 2014)

woooo! her hair is bootiful xD

Will you draw her bro with tiny horns :> ??


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

thank you! ;v; hmm.. her brother actually has larger horns because he is... pretty evil... lol.
tbh i forgot all about okkun oops my bad


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 6, 2014)

i thought you would forget him xD

yeah i know he does but maybe when he was a younger demon or something
idk about your demon thing xD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

I did one of the horns lol now it is time for me to PASS OUT xD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 6, 2014)

YOOO How can you do a horn from one shade of brown to a REALISTIC HORN GOD U ARE TOO MUCH >:U


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> YOOO How can you do a horn from one shade of brown to a REALISTIC HORN GOD U ARE TOO MUCH >:U


XD that reaction.. <3

To be honest... I don't know. Lol I have never shaded something like that before (digitally) and.. I have a feeling when I work on it tomorrow I'll have forgotten what I did when I do the other horn km so

Oh yeah I was supposed to go to bed 9.9


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 6, 2014)

Go to bed daughter... xD
tbh i have to too... ( BUT I WOKE UP AT 8 PM SO I AM TRYING TO STAY UP UNTIL THE AFTERNOON TO SLEEP SO MY SLEEP SCHEDULE WILL GO BACK TO NORMAL, summer ruins my sleep schedule ;u; )
Dude i relate so much to that, like i would do one eye, then get bored and not draw for the rest of the day, and when i try to draw the other eye the next day, its looks horrible/ doesn't look the same as the other eye.... the same with eyebrow and eyelashes :< TuT


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

*n* working away, working away... slowly but surely... lol someday I will finish this XD


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, that's really amazing.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Wow, that's really amazing.



t-thank you .// u//. it's taking me forever to finish though haha.
maybe i got too ambitious -shot-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> *n* working away, working away... slowly but surely... lol someday I will finish this XD



AHHH IT LOOKS SO GOOD ( OωO )
I just. . 




NOTICE ME SEMPAIIIIIII


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2014)

her horns look different from the style
they like stick out? i think thats the word


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHH IT LOOKS SO GOOD ( OωO )
> I just. .
> 
> 
> ...


fff thank you mewm <3 LOL SENPAI DOES NOTICE YOU, SILLY





gamzee said:


> her horns look different from the style
> they like stick out? i think thats the word


Yeah I know what you mean ; n; they're a lot more realistic looking than the rest of the picture.
I'm not really sure how to fix it at the moment, but I'll probably start messing with those soon since it bothered me too xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> fff thank you mewm <3 LOL SENPAI DOES NOTICE YOU, SILLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEMPAI NOTICED MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
//dies
But but but but but usagiiiiiiiii
(・Д・) are you ever going to do streams? It'd be fuennnnnnn ψ(｀∇?)ψ


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> SEMPAI NOTICED MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> //dies
> But but but but but usagiiiiiiiii
> (・Д・) are you ever going to do streams? It'd be fuennnnnnn ψ(｀∇?)ψ



xD don't dieee -le revive-

Streams? Well -cough- i've sort of streamed twice, with Tali lol. I've just never bothered to post a link here or advertise it or anything since I didn't think many people will show up. The mini streams were kinda nice, though, since it forced me to actually work instead of get distracted by youtube or whatever. xDD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> xD don't dieee -le revive-
> 
> Streams? Well -cough- i've sort of streamed twice, with Tali lol. I've just never bothered to post a link here or advertise it or anything since I didn't think many people will show up. The mini streams were kinda nice, though, since it forced me to actually work instead of get distracted by youtube or whatever. xDD


*GASP*
USAGII IM SO HURT
YOU STREAMED WITHOUT ME!??!?
I DIDNT EVEN GET A CHANCE TO HEADBANGGGGG





WHY MUST YOU PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS SEMPAIIIIIIII


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *GASP*
> USAGII IM SO HURT
> YOU STREAMED WITHOUT ME!??!?
> I DIDNT EVEN GET A CHANCE TO HEADBANGGGGG
> WHY MUST YOU PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS SEMPAIIIIIIII



;__; now I feel horrible, I'm so sorry.. T_T I didn't even really THINK to post the link here lol. >A< 

Is it really that fun to watch people draw? I work pretty slow and zoomed in a lot, so.. 
or are there a lot of conversations? lol -streaming n00b- 

also i just made a livestream and i do have a join.me so is there any difference or..?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ;__; now I feel horrible, I'm so sorry.. T_T I didn't even really THINK to post the link here lol. >A<
> 
> Is it really that fun to watch people draw? I work pretty slow and zoomed in a lot, so..
> or are there a lot of conversations? lol -streaming n00b-
> ...


NGHHHHHI MADE SEMPAI FEEL SADD
*glomp* FORGIVE MEEEEE
welll i go to a lot of streams and they're really fun ( ^ω^ ) part of it is watching the art happen, but its also nice to talk to people in the chat room. And its really fun when the people in the chat pick out the music and we can all just laugh and hangout together. Even if theres inly 5 people there, its still nice to talk to everyone.
But im not sure about how to make the livestream itself because i am really stupid ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> NGHHHHHI MADE SEMPAI FEEL SADD
> *glomp* FORGIVE MEEEEE
> welll i go to a lot of streams and they're really fun ( ^ω^ ) part of it is watching the art happen, but its also nice to talk to people in the chat room. And its really fun when the people in the chat pick out the music and we can all just laugh and hangout together. Even if theres inly 5 people there, its still nice to talk to everyone.
> But im not sure about how to make the livestream itself because i am really stupid ヽ(；▽；)ノ



No worries ^^ 
Oh I see.. o: Wow you can pick out  music too?! So you can hear sound? oh god I really shouldn't be streaming if I have no clue about this stuff LOL 

Once I figure out how to do all of this and have it not be disastrous, maybe I'll give it a shot! ; u; at least you'd show up<3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> No worries ^^
> Oh I see.. o: Wow you can pick out  music too?! So you can hear sound? oh god I really shouldn't be streaming if I have no clue about this stuff LOL
> 
> Once I figure out how to do all of this and have it not be disastrous, maybe I'll give it a shot! ; u; at least you'd show up<3



HECKS YEAH ID SHOW UP(=?∀｀)
Make sure to tell me if you ever do one though!!! I shall invite everyone on TBT and we're gonna have the greatest hangout ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the way they get music is a chat member will post a link to a youtube video and then the streamer will click on it so it can play in another window ( ^ω^ )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> HECKS YEAH ID SHOW UP(=?∀｀)
> Make sure to tell me if you ever do one though!!! I shall invite everyone on TBT and we're gonna have the greatest hangout ever
> 
> 
> ...



XD Alright, I'll be sure to update my thread when I figure everything out. 
man i'm gonna be so nervous the first time lol irl when i draw i was used to people standing over my shoulder but.. this is digital art ahhh
Oh I see o: well that's really awesome! Hopefully everyone will have some awesome music to play because... I often listen to the same song on repeat lmfao


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD Alright, I'll be sure to update my thread when I figure everything out.
> man i'm gonna be so nervous the first time lol irl when i draw i was used to people standing over my shoulder but.. this is digital art ahhh
> Oh I see o: well that's really awesome! Hopefully everyone will have some awesome music to play because... I often listen to the same song on repeat lmfao



Heh. . .heh. . 
Oh i have some songs. . .


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Heh. . .heh. .
> Oh i have some songs. . .



you are just too good with those gifs, i swear.. Each time I end up bursting out laughing. xDDD

nice! good to know I won't have to worry about songs!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> you are just too good with those gifs, i swear.. Each time I end up bursting out laughing. xDDD
> 
> nice! good to know I won't have to worry about songs!



Yes. . .thats right semapi.  .leave the music to me. . 
Ha. . 
Ha. . 
MWUHAHAHAHASHDNQUSHFCNAIEFNHVHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




*cough* *cough*
AHEM.
I mean.
Yay music~!


----------



## roseiscrossing (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG I KNOW THIS ISNT RELATED TO ART BUT YOUR TBT NAME IS USAGII SO HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT THE SAILOR MOON ANIME I JUST SAW THE TRAILER AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## pengutango (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> ;__; now I feel horrible, I'm so sorry.. T_T I didn't even really THINK to post the link here lol. >A<
> 
> Is it really that fun to watch people draw? I work pretty slow and zoomed in a lot, so..
> or are there a lot of conversations? lol -streaming n00b-
> ...



It's a lotta fun. I personally really enjoy chatting with people there as well. I have streamed my sig making in the past, but quite honestly, I don't think people find that interesting in comparison to someone drawing. XD I will only do private streams upon request at this point. Here's a comparison between the two, based on my experience with using both:

*Livestream:*
- Everyone can hear the music you play.
- Not mobile friendly. There is an app, but it's for the newer livestream site, not the one I've seen artists use.
- You can choose what part of the screen you want streamed.
- Unless you have enough CPU, you can't do HD streams. So the stream quality isn't super clear generally, but you can still see stuff.
- Can record streams to view later.
- Stream link is the same.
- You can chat with viewers. Have the option to change the color.
- Depending on how it's set, you may need an account to join the chat. 
- If you're using the newer livestream site, you need an account to view streams

*Join.me:*
- If you play music while streaming, only you will hear it.
- Mobile friendly. There's an app (Definitely for Android, not sure if there's an iOS one)
- Your entire screen is shown. No option to adjust it.
- It doesn't eat up CPU, so streams are crystal clear regardless, from what I've been told.
- Can't record streams with the free version, you can with the PRO version.
- Stream links are one-time use, unless you have the PRO version.
- You can chat with viewers. No option to change your name's color though.
- Don't need an account to view streams.


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2014)

join.me > livestream

but i use livestream most of the time because the chat is better


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

@rosie
YES I SAW IT! ;u; I'm not used to the art style though so.. we'll see. D: 



pengutango said:


> It's a lotta fun. I personally really enjoy chatting with people there as well. I have streamed my sig making in the past, but quite honestly, I don't think people find that interesting in comparison to someone drawing. XD I will only do private streams upon request at this point. Here's a comparison between the two, based on my experience with using both:


Oh wow lol I'm kind of torn between both of them now, because each have really good features that would be great (like the music thing, etc). 9_9 




gamzee said:


> join.me > livestream
> 
> but i use livestream most of the time because the chat is better



I see o: I've only ever used join.me and haven't had any issues, but the chat livestream has would be super nice..

hnnng



also i fail at bgs so lmao here is my finished piece


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> @rosie
> YES I SAW IT! ;u; I'm not used to the art style though so.. we'll see. D:
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH IT LOOKS SO COOL AND DRAMATIC AND
AEDLOUCHALSIDHBVLAKDHFVBLAEJFBVAJLEHFVBLIASFBVLAJEHFBVASLJFVB
THIS IS WHY WE STALK YOU SEMPAI( ；?Д｀)


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHHHH IT LOOKS SO COOL AND DRAMATIC AND
> AEDLOUCHALSIDHBVLAKDHFVBLAEJFBVAJLEHFVBLIASFBVLAJEHFBVASLJFVB
> THIS IS WHY WE STALK YOU SEMPAI( ；?Д｀)



I'm so glad you like it.. I'm just relieved I finished it lol was starting to drive me crazy 9A9

o-oh geez.. i always get so flustered when i get called that x3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm so glad you like it.. I'm just relieved I finished it lol was starting to drive me crazy 9A9
> 
> o-oh geez.. i always get so flustered when i get called that x3



*starts to sing along*




( OωO )
notice meeeee


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 6, 2014)

ah, that looks stunning, dear! magnificent job, your hard work paid off  i envy your abilities <3


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG 
I WOULD SO COMMISSION YOU
BUT I AM BROKE IRL 
ASWDBHWEJUQO
SO GR9204842pi


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 6, 2014)

See, I told ya it would look amazing. <3
AND I TOLD YOU THAT YOU GOT SKILLS AND YOU DIDN'T BELIEVE ME PFFFT
Everyone here knows you been earning skills in that wet towel.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Jun 6, 2014)

IT'S OUTSTANDING OMG. I'm guessing it reflected on how you felt when you left? ;o; It is really pretty and it's meaningful~


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Jun 6, 2014)

Usagii said:


>



Very beautiful!  O:


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 6, 2014)

oyoyoyoyyo wow she is very sad
sad junko is sad
hwy
why 

pls do the brother, i actually dont remember what he looks like ;u;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 7, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Very beautiful!  O:


;//v//; thank you lovely <3



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> oyoyoyoyyo wow she is very sad
> sad junko is sad
> hwy
> why
> ...



she doesn't like being a full demon 

lol i might make the brother next, i dunno 9_9  this one wore me out lmfao


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 10, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> OMG
> I WOULD SO COMMISSION YOU
> BUT I AM BROKE IRL
> ASWDBHWEJUQO
> SO GR9204842pi


omg I did not see this comment until now T_T -dies- Sorry about that! 
IT'S OKAY <3 I'm glad you like my art ; u; and I'll prolly be open for commissions for a while cause
i doubt anyone would commission me SO DON'T WORRY xD




roseiscrossing said:


> IT'S OUTSTANDING OMG. I'm guessing it reflected on how you felt when you left? ;o; It is really pretty and it's meaningful~


; u; thank you so much <3 also I did not see this comment until now either -dies-
It might have, actually! o:



HAVE A JUNKO GIF








btw sorry for my absence.. I'm not leaving again no worries lol I've just been:

1. Sleeping
2. Playing PSO2
3. Drawing
or
4. Playing Tomodachi Life

OH OR
5. Watching Sailor Moon

; u; 
I still love you all very much yes yes <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

Roar~ ^y^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 11, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Roar~ ^y^



RAWWRRRRR ( ^ω^ )
USAGIII YOUR NOT DEADDD *glomps*

WWAhhh i just found this from when i was a kid

OMG IT MAKES NOISES AND SDJFHV SDJHFNV
Oh and you should post the adoptables you do on here （＾∇＾) this is an art thread after all
Also
STREAM
DO IT ( OωO )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> RAWWRRRRR ( ^ω^ )
> USAGIII YOUR NOT DEADDD *glomps*
> 
> WWAhhh i just found this from when i was a kid
> ...



YUP I'M ALIVE LOL unfortunately for all of you -cackle- 

OMG I'M SO JEALOUS LOOK AT THAT UGH IT'S SO COOL TUT -flail *****es-

I actually haven't made too many other adoptables since the ones I made before (as shown here)
haven't sold -i fail, apparently- -shot-

I FORGOT ABOUT STREAMING 
oTL

also I have nooo idea what i'll draw next. I KIND of have an idea in my head but not really.
and then there's the temptation of attempting more (fail) adoptables 
hngnngng


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

Omg your playing tomodatchi life I REALLY WANT THAT GAME HOW IS IT ;u; 
do  u sell your art for moneeeeeeeeeeeeyz???? irl :>


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Omg your playing tomodatchi life I REALLY WANT THAT GAME HOW IS IT ;u;
> do  u sell your art for moneeeeeeeeeeeeyz???? irl :>


I love Tomodachi life, it's such a cute and fun game xD plus it can be random. The only thing that makes me sad is that it runs on real time so when all of my miis are sleeping I really can't do anything xD

and yes I do! Trying to, at least. But not having any luck ^^; maybe I am still not good enough yet


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

( idk why i asked if u are selling for irl money i have no money GOD )

Ohhhh so it's kinda like animal crossing, but no move outs with time :O

ughhhh i want to save for tomodatch life but i want a tablet ( yo i have $80 i never used in the bank yus :O just remembered, probably won't use it since my mom will force me to save it ;u; )
I want to re-do my mii so it looks cute now >:U


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

No worries it is all good ^^ 

Yup no move outs ^.^ 
 I made my mii look tsundere and she looks cute x3 if I could somehow get a decent picture I'd show you ~

XD parents are like that! But it's a good habit to get into ~


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

D: butbut i want a TABLEEEEET ;n; ( i sound like my 6 year old self again xDDD )
your right, i need to save TONS more, but i save $40 worth of cents C:< when i was like 8 xD
i made myself as a mii OH lol xD i should make a super cute shoujo seifuku kawaii moe fngdsx just a cute girl ( the girl i want to be >:U ) CX
SOBBU AUTO CORRECT >:U
i haven't had big problem with auto correct unlike lots of other people :O 
yah show me so i can get ideas of a cute mii >: D
but the thing im kinda not so happy/wanting to have in the game is the voices the miis have o-o


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> D: butbut i want a TABLEEEEET ;n; ( i sound like my 6 year old self again xDDD )
> your right, i need to save TONS more, but i save $40 worth of cents C:< when i was like 8 xD
> i made myself as a mii OH lol xD i should make a super cute shoujo seifuku kawaii moe fngdsx just a cute girl ( the girl i want to be >:U ) CX
> SOBBU AUTO CORRECT >:U
> ...



xDD A tablet is so much fun to work with, albeit frustrating at first. 

LOL YES make a cute one! : D <3

It's okay, auto correct just..ugh.. I didn't used to have an issue with it but my android phone can be difficult at times lol.
aww.. :C the voices are interesting, to say the least lol. I find it more funny than anything since I never really took them too seriously.

and

preview of a bg thing I'm working on, cropped of course lol 

I'm a loser and bought myself premium on dA and wanna make it all pretty so.
i'm attempting a custom box bg and i'm praying it'll work xDD

it's in no way finished, obv.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

sssSSSSsssSSSSssssssSSSSSSSSoooooOOOooooOO Kawaii xDD

( how much is premium on DA? i have my 10 yr old DA account there, im scared to look at it, like how i saw my 8 year old tumblr ;n; ugh )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

xD I'm just filled with cute-ness!

Uhhh well for one month I -think- it's 4.95 or 375 points? something along those lines xD

Oh man I know that feeling! Every once and a while I'll stumble across old art of mine and...-shudder-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

i wouldn't buy it lmao u can though :3 i would rather get a TABLET >:U
so i wanted to redo my tumblr that had my main email on it, so i logged into that tumblr ;n; it was horrible ( even though it only had 3 things) i would type like this: omgzzz luv teh artwork i want to be u rawr  ;n; godplsno ( and my 8yr old art was in paint and the bodies were weird.. )
what does the premium do anyway????


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> i wouldn't buy it lmao u can though :3 i would rather get a TABLET >:U
> so i wanted to redo my tumblr that had my main email on it, so i logged into that tumblr ;n; it was horrible ( even though it only had 3 things) i would type like this: omgzzz luv teh artwork i want to be u rawr  ;n; godplsno ( and my 8yr old art was in paint and the bodies were weird.. )
> what does the premium do anyway????



xDD I DID! lol and now I have like.. 10 dollars to my name -sobs-
Oh wow uhh... those types of things are always the worst to find again 9_9 Paint art, ahh.. those were the days..

Premium uhh.. you can actually do a lot of things. I think you can schedule artwork to be posted so you can post it throughout the day, you can customize your profile more.. uhh.. and other..things... lol -shot-
It'll tell you on the premium page when you look at all the prices and stuff~


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

gud, you can customize you profile more for 4.00 
YAH
lol im not up to it yo i need dis tablet it might save me
no it wont no one will commision me ;u;
well then
uh
YOUR ART
YES  WHAT HAVE R UH WHAT HAVE U BEEN DRAWING


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

Whew, sorry for not replying until now 9-9 I just finished up my dA bg and was messing with my profile~

Other than that, art wise I don't have anything else planned_ yet_


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

YET ooohohohoohohohohoOOOHOHOH xD
u should make a manga with junko
but it would take a while O-O
but it would be awesome >


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 11, 2014)

LOL YES YET -mwaha-

Oh snap I never thought of that oAo not sure if I could pull it off, but maybe I'll give it a shot when I improve more

also what the heck ghost visitors I see there are seven of you...

y u no say hi ;__;


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

lul
( i dont like when people are invisible, especially BIBI >:U because i don't know if theyre online or off xD )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I don't like it either xD regardless, makes me wanna be invis because everyone else is DX< 

I ish drawing now~ Junko and her uhh love interest I guess? He has angel wings but isn't an angel ~ 
I had a story for him but I forgot what it was so I'll have to think on it more oTL


EDIT: 

HAVE A PREVIEW, SUCKAS








-rolls around thread-
it has been quiet here lately o:


----------



## Byebi (Jun 12, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> lul
> ( i dont like when people are invisible, especially BIBI >:U because i don't know if theyre online or off xD )



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)you called?



Usagii said:


> Yeah I don't like it either xD regardless, makes me wanna be invis because everyone else is DX<
> 
> I ish drawing now~ Junko and her uhh love interest I guess? He has angel wings but isn't an angel ~
> I had a story for him but I forgot what it was so I'll have to think on it more oTL
> ...



WHY ARENT I HER LOVE INTEREST :^(


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 12, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)you called?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY ARENT I HER LOVE INTEREST :^(



A WILD BIBI WAS SUMMONED O:


o-oh.. I didn't know.. er she didn't know..
I.....

I MUST FIX THIS!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 12, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yeah I don't like it either xD regardless, makes me wanna be invis because everyone else is DX<
> 
> I ish drawing now~ Junko and her uhh love interest I guess? He has angel wings but isn't an angel ~
> I had a story for him but I forgot what it was so I'll have to think on it more oTL
> ...



*glomp* THEN LETS MAKE IT LOUDER ψ(｀∇?)ψ
ILUQERNVLIUESNFVLAIURFNV THATS SO CUTEEEEE
DRAW MOAR DRAW MOAR


----------



## mob (Jun 12, 2014)

wait so are u open for commissions because i just realized you commented in my request thread a while back


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 12, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *glomp* THEN LETS MAKE IT LOUDER ψ(｀∇?)ψ
> ILUQERNVLIUESNFVLAIURFNV THATS SO CUTEEEEE
> DRAW MOAR DRAW MOAR


I'll upload another preview here in a sec c: 
-works slow-



gamzee said:


> wait so are u open for commissions because i just realized you commented in my request thread a while back



Oh no I am not, unless it is for actual money T_T



and here is my progress now:


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 12, 2014)

Finished it <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 12, 2014)

Ahhh im such a helpless romantic XD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 12, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh im such a helpless romantic XD



RIGHT?! ME TOO MEWM, ME TOO T uT go us ! -high five-

the flower crown is supposed to be worn by him but heh he's a sweetie what can i say

uh wow I posted that to my dA and immediately got three new watches(not a literal watch xD) what the heck xDD 
suhweeet


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Jun 13, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Finished it <3



Amazing. owo


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

aw thank you, Dark ;u; <3


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

QQOQOOWQEWOWOQIQI cnat see the keyboAed rjfdlfm dooodlkkawaooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

LOL I need a mahou translator XD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

i said it was kawaii and wowowowoowowowo xDD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

OH xD well thank you lmao


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

Revive, my precious thread <3


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 13, 2014)

WILL YOU DO LIKE TBT BELL COMMISSIONS OR SOMETHING OMF I NEED IT ASDGTREWEOIGJNH TEW


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> WILL YOU DO LIKE TBT BELL COMMISSIONS OR SOMETHING OMF I NEED IT ASDGTREWEOIGJNH TEW



EEEEEEEEHHHHHHH I might? For TBT, that is.. but.. it really depends cause...
really i'm just wanting certain collectibles like november and december birthstone, chocolate cake, and pokeball
-dies-


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

elo elo 
i want tbt ;u;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

ello ello ~ 
haha yesss don't we all xD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

so what is your current drawings??
( and how are you in acnl? i dont recall you talking about your game )


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

I actually am not drawing anything at the moment oTL I'm doing the whole 'thinking/planning out something in my head'. 
I just got a new character that I really like so I'm trying to think of a non-chibi thing to do for her ; u; though i'll probably make a chibi of her, too.

ohh ACNL! I've been... neglecting my game, honestly. T_T I got all of my dream villagers and started to lay down paths and...
all the sudden I'm scared to play now since I don't want to lose anything xDDD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

xD i see, so is this new character apart of tomodachi life ;u;
ugh i want it so bad xD
what can you do, or what did you see that was funny in there :O


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup! Oh no apart of tomodachi xD i might upload my sketch here in a sec lollll

o: Well.. you can dress them/feed them/give them advice/play games with them/change their apartment interior..
oh you can also make them sing on stage XD they can sometimes have really funny dreams that you get to watch... and overall for me mostly it's just when they say random things


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Can you design clothes????


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't think so ; ; I think you can give them a sewing machine and they'll make their own? I honestly am not sure XD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Wowowowo i need this D:
change apartment yesss
i love interior decorating >:U


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 13, 2014)

well you can't choose furniture lol it all comes together with the interior
ex: classroom already comes with the desks, etc.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh D: ok well that still sounds fun 
Still want it
and i wanted the magical disney world 3ds thing xD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 14, 2014)

It is pretty fun! <3 I hope you'll ger it ~ 









Edit: this might be the last art I post here before I request to close my thread uvu it was real fun posting here but it's kind of dying down and I post it to my deviantart anyway xD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 14, 2014)

-just woke up- 9.9...-hides under covers-


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 14, 2014)

la la~ you guys keep making me come back ugh loll


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 14, 2014)

;_; *gonna go cry in da darkest corner of ma basement* ;_;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

USAGII NUUUUUU
*glomps self onto leg*
DONT GOOOOOO, YOU HAVENT EVEN STREAMED YETTTTT
NUUUUUUU




IM SORRY I HAVENT TALKED, I'M SICK AND 
ヽ(；▽；)ノ

- - - Post Merge - - -

USAGIIII COME BACKKKKKKK


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to Mewm I am reopening this thread for now. I can't guarantee I'll be super active in it but hey.. I miss you guys. xP

I also have a new oc who you can see in my icon ; v; 
I don't have a name for her yet so.. any suggestions? ToT






I have some newer art to post, too~ 



Also.. *I might be taking ONE CHIBI COMMISSION FOR TBT. 
Asking price for that would be 5k though.* 
plus if I'm in a super good mood when I make it I might make it blink like mine too xDD​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

ummmm her name is 'nikki's slave'
idk i kinda wanna make out with her
can i
wait isnt she a werewolf
thats like one of my top fetishes OK GIMME HER WEREWOLF FORM


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Thanks to Mewm I am reopening this thread for now. I can't guarantee I'll be super active in it but hey.. I miss you guys. xP
> 
> I also have a new oc who you can see in my icon ; v;
> I don't have a name for her yet so.. any suggestions? ToT
> ...



U-U.  .u-u. . . U-u-u-u . . .
USAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII




YOURYOURYOURYOURYOURYPURYOURYOURYOURBACKKKKKKKK
*glomps* I MISSED YOUUUUUUUUU
UWAH ITS SO CUTEEEEE <3 somehow you've improved even more sempai!!
Urmmm. . . How about the name Reiko? It means "lovely child" in japanese
But
SEMPAIIIIII （＾∇＾）


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ummmm her name is 'nikki's slave'
> idk i kinda wanna make out with her
> can i
> wait isnt she a werewolf
> thats like one of my top fetishes OK GIMME HER WEREWOLF FORM


Alright lemme go make a collar with that name on it for her XP
You can make out with her if you want, go for it? she is single, after all -shot-

I uploaded it on my fa although I'm not yet sold on that being the final design.. xD;;




Mewmewmewm said:


> U-U.  .u-u. . . U-u-u-u . . .
> USAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> ...



MEWM <3 ; u; 

Yup I'm here and now you can chat with me all you want XD

Reiko, huh.. I actually really like that. OAO REIKO IT IS <3

I'm glad I've improved more. I've pretty much been drawing every. day. xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

omg i just went to go see it and i love her design hhhhhhhhhhhh/////////////////////////// wow shes really hot oh damn
all of my werewolf chars are taken but i have a deertaur she might like to eat be _friends_ with B) B)B)B)B)B)B)B))BB)

im thinking about drawing tonight or today so. i will draw them together if i do.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> omg i just went to go see it and i love her design hhhhhhhhhhhh/////////////////////////// wow shes really hot oh damn
> all of my werewolf chars are taken but i have a deertaur she might like to eat be _friends_ with B) B)B)B)B)B)B)B))BB)
> 
> im thinking about drawing tonight or today so. i will draw them together if i do.



FFF I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT LOL I've never uh.. designed anything like that before so I was all.. "Gee I hope this isn't too busy.. -adds MOAR stuff-" Sure! She isn't all cheery like Junko so a relationship where she might want to eat...er... be _friends_ with them could be pretty fun. xD~

<3 ee I can't wait to see it if you do ; u;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> FFF I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT LOL I've never uh.. designed anything like that before so I was all.. "Gee I hope this isn't too busy.. -adds MOAR stuff-" Sure! She isn't all cheery like Junko so a relationship where she might want to eat...er... be _friends_ with them could be pretty fun. xD~
> 
> <3 ee I can't wait to see it if you do ; u;



it IS busy, and im not actually sure if you should take it down a notch or not, but regardless i love her!! april is one of those super happy cheery people so she might get on her nerves but HAHA (this girlie)

you improve so fast, im so proud ;v; and im glad you decided to come  back to the thread  smooches 4ever


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Alright lemme go make a collar with that name on it for her XP
> You can make out with her if you want, go for it? she is single, after all -shot-
> 
> I uploaded it on my fa although I'm not yet sold on that being the final design.. xD;;
> ...



I SHALL PRACTICE TOO SEMPAI *salutes*
WAHHH SEMPAI PICKED MY NAME *blushes* IM SO PROUD
i'm so happy your back though! Whatcha been doin Usagiiii ~（＾∇＾）~


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> it IS busy, and im not actually sure if you should take it down a notch or not, but regardless i love her!! april is one of those super happy cheery people so she might get on her nerves but HAHA (this girlie)
> 
> you improve so fast, im so proud ;v; and im glad you decided to come  back to the thread  smooches 4ever


Yeah TT_TT When I start making more rl commissions, I was thinking of holding a contest for people to redesign her. The prize would probably be $20 or so but that's a decent prize I think ; u;. Plus they wouldn't have to remake her base since I could extract them and give them out to people that wanna enter. Oh my god you have the most awesome characters *A*  That would make for an interesting relationship indeed.. xD

; u; ff <3 you're the best. -hug-



Mewmewmewm said:


> I SHALL PRACTICE TOO SEMPAI *salutes*
> WAHHH SEMPAI PICKED MY NAME *blushes* IM SO PROUD
> i'm so happy your back though! Whatcha been doin Usagiiii ~（＾∇＾）~


;w; you've improved a lot too, Mewm, so I look forward to seeing even more improvements!
<3 Right now I'm.. thinking about playing some games on steam because steam sale wooo \o/ 

What'cha up to Mewm?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yeah TT_TT When I start making more rl commissions, I was thinking of holding a contest for people to redesign her. The prize would probably be $20 or so but that's a decent prize I think ; u;. Plus they wouldn't have to remake her base since I could extract them and give them out to people that wanna enter. Oh my god you have the most awesome characters *A*  That would make for an interesting relationship indeed.. xD
> 
> ; u; ff <3 you're the best. -hug-
> 
> ...



IF ONLY I COULD DESIGN......... lays on side forever
rolls into a ditch
peopel make the best adopts and stuff and here i am
with poorly designed characters of no note
[muffled sobbing]

ANYWAY i think i might draw after i feed my cattle so we'll see what comes of it  KEEP WORKIN HARD QT, UR IMPROVEMENTS ARE OVER 9000


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IF ONLY I COULD DESIGN......... lays on side forever
> rolls into a ditch
> peopel make the best adopts and stuff and here i am
> with poorly designed characters of no note
> ...



-pats Shiro- ; n; poor doggie  ~ designing human characters is one thing, but.. when it comes to _animals_ and markings and stuff.. fpffidsg fml xD 
b-but your characters are awesome TT^TT

Alright  I will do that! <3 Thank you so much <3 <3<3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yeah TT_TT When I start making more rl commissions, I was thinking of holding a contest for people to redesign her. The prize would probably be $20 or so but that's a decent prize I think ; u;. Plus they wouldn't have to remake her base since I could extract them and give them out to people that wanna enter. Oh my god you have the most awesome characters *A*  That would make for an interesting relationship indeed.. xD
> 
> ; u; ff <3 you're the best. -hug-
> 
> ...


SEMPAIIII*nuzzle*
Right now. . .um. . . 
Heh. .  .
Well i just finished making my brothers really good beef stew, and i only burned myself once this time! ( ^ω^ )
And.  . .
 . . . 
OKAY, I JUST LIKE ROMANCE MANGAS OKAY, STOP LAUGHING
I'm a helpless romantic, and its so cute and. . . 
nghhhhhhhh
*flees*
Also, you have to stream Usagii!!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

hnng I keep forgetting about the whole streaming thing. xD I'm sure it would be pretty boring though T_T -sob-
xP nothing wrong with liking romance manga, either~ I like those too ; u;



aw yeee I have a puffle.. it's like.. a sheep thing xDD bought design off of pikapaws on da ; w;





​


----------



## Prisma (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll buy the 5k chibi dear if the slots still open <3?


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> I'll buy the 5k chibi dear if the slots still open <3?



Yup the slot is open! ^^ I replied to your PM~ 

Now to go close said slot. xDD <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

roar~ ^u^​


----------



## Prisma (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> roar~ ^u^​



AWW ;v; precious and so many ears eeeehe ears •^• yasss -touchy hands-
I really love animal ears ok ;;?

What is she if i may ask? ^~^


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> AWW ;v; precious and so many ears eeeehe ears •^• yasss -touchy hands-
> I really love animal ears ok ;;?
> 
> What is she if i may ask? ^~^



<33 I'm surprised you're not in love with my new wolf girl then since she's a wolf XD. Dem soft ears <3

This thing, called a puffle, is like.. the creator called them some sort of alien sheep? XD Their eyesight is poor so that's why they have an extra set of ears ; u;


----------



## Prisma (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> <33 I'm surprised you're not in love with my new wolf girl then since she's a wolf XD. Dem soft ears <3
> 
> This thing, called a puffle, is like.. the creator called them some sort of alien sheep? XD Their eyesight is poor so that's why they have an extra set of ears ; u;



THAT'S THE CUTEST NAME I'VE EVER HEARD A PUFFLE that's so satisfying to say. Puffle.

And she's the one in your sig right? I'm in love with her ;; she's SO CUTE WITH HER FLUFFY EARS AND PUFFY SHIRT SWEATER <3 ahhh hyda stop making such cute OC's and wolf girls my heart may die from cuteness


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> THAT'S THE CUTEST NAME I'VE EVER HEARD A PUFFLE that's so satisfying to say. Puffle.
> 
> And she's the one in your sig right? I'm in love with her ;; she's SO CUTE WITH HER FLUFFY EARS AND PUFFY SHIRT SWEATER <3 ahhh hyda stop making such cute OC's and wolf girls my heart may die from cuteness



xD Yeah the name is pretty awesome. Puffle. <3

Yup! Her name is Reiko~ Mewm helped me name her ; v; ff I didn't design her, pikapaws on da did, but I love her TuT Her and Junko are my main OCs <3


----------



## pengutango (Jun 26, 2014)

OMG! So much fluffiness!!! <333 Seriously, draw me a fluffy corgi sometime. XD

jkjk, you don't actually have to. Though... I'd love to see one. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot to mention that the species that Reiko is seriously sounds very similar to someone who's on my request list on my sig shop. Pluffie is their name.


----------



## Prisma (Jun 26, 2014)

Well you drew her very well! And if i had monies i'd commission you and go sniff out pikapaws for some cute wolf girls QvQ


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 26, 2014)

pengutango said:


> OMG! So much fluffiness!!! <333 Seriously, draw me a fluffy corgi sometime. XD
> 
> jkjk, you don't actually have to. Though... I'd love to see one. :3
> 
> ...


XD I might do that LOL. 

Oh Reiko is my wolf girl! My puffle, the sheep, doesn't have a name yet ; u;



Wolfie said:


> Well you drew her very well! And if i had monies i'd commission you and go sniff out pikapaws for some cute wolf girls QvQ


Well ty TuT if ever anyone wants to know my commish info I'll post a link here <3


----------



## pengutango (Jun 26, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD I might do that LOL.
> 
> Oh Reiko is my wolf girl! My puffle, the sheep, doesn't have a name yet ; u;



Ha! Please let me know if you do. I might just have to make that my avatar. <33

Whoops! Mixed up the two! XP For some reason, the name "Puff" comes to mind. So _original_, I know? XD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 26, 2014)

USAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII <3333 you reopened aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Ha! Please let me know if you do. I might just have to make that my avatar. <33
> 
> Whoops! Mixed up the two! XP For some reason, the name "Puff" comes to mind. So _original_, I know? XD



I will let you know <3

LOL yeah it is original. xP

I was actually thinking of maybe holding like an 'art slave' auction or whatever, where I draw someone art once a day (or x amount of times a week) for like a month or two. ; u; maybe a month, cause two is a lot.. XD that could be fun!



and yup Mahou, dis thread is back <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I will let you know <3
> 
> LOL yeah it is original. xP
> 
> ...



everyone go home i already won my art slave go away youre not welcome here MINE


----------



## pengutango (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I will let you know <3
> 
> LOL yeah it is original. xP
> 
> I was actually thinking of maybe holding like an 'art slave' auction or whatever, where I draw someone art once a day (or x amount of times a week) for like a month or two. ; u; maybe a month, cause two is a lot.. XD that could be fun!



Please do. <3 

Ha, indeed. 

That sounds like a pretty interesting idea. A unique one at that since I've never heard of such an auction. I would TOTALLY be up for that!


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I will let you know <3
> 
> LOL yeah it is original. xP
> 
> ...



That's interesting! ;v; make sure you just don't overwork yourself with that okie?


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> everyone go home i already won my art slave go away youre not welcome here MINE


<3 <3



pengutango said:


> Please do. <3
> 
> Ha, indeed.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty interesting idea. A unique one at that since I've never heard of such an auction. I would TOTALLY be up for that!


Yeah it would be interesting. XD but the buyout would probably be huge because.. that would be a LOT of art 




Wolfie said:


> That's interesting! ;v; make sure you just don't overwork yourself with that okie?



xD Oh no worries, i pretty much try to make sure I finish one piece of art a day at least now~ ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I will let you know <3
> 
> LOL yeah it is original. xP
> 
> ...



That sounds like a pretty cool idea O:  sounds like some hard work but if you're up for it haha and you better get some high bids if you do end up making it lol : D


but lol man i probably would never be able to do that since I get into art slumps every once in a while orz


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> That sounds like a pretty cool idea O:  sounds like some hard work but if you're up for it haha and you better get some high bids if you do end up making it lol : D
> 
> 
> but lol man i probably would never be able to do that since I get into art slumps every once in a while orz



Yup it would be hard work but it would definitely be a good way to improve <3 I'll have to think on it more, but it would be really fun ; u; 

LOL that's the downside.. better hope you don't get into art slumps! But if you did and if the person didn't mind, maybe that day you could just do silly little sketches or something. c: providing it doesn't happen every single day xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yup it would be hard work but it would definitely be a good way to improve <3 I'll have to think on it more, but it would be really fun ; u;
> 
> LOL that's the downside.. better hope you don't get into art slumps! But if you did and if the person didn't mind, maybe that day you could just do silly little sketches or something. c: providing it doesn't happen every single day xD



little sketches. . .
Sempai. . .
YOU MUST DO IT
RETURN TO YOUR ROOTS, ULTIMATE POWER
BRING OUT. . .
REIKO-TATER 
( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

omg Mewm Reiko-tater... YOU REMEMBER THAT STILL? LOL


Also quick sketch of Wolfie's chibi~ 






mm can't wait to finish it <3 ; w; 

ignore the derp right wing lol. i'm lazy in sketch phase so XP​


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

-dies-


Ok my heart offically gave out it's too cute i'm doing a silent dolphin screech right now of happiness.

I LOVE IT EVEN IF IT'S A SKETCH! <3 <3 hyda i swear you can touch anything and turn it cute (even spiders -_- those creepy evil things ;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> -dies-
> 
> 
> Ok my heart offically gave out it's too cute i'm doing a silent dolphin screech right now of happiness.
> ...



TTuTT aww <3 I'm happy you're pleased with the initial sketch <3 looks like I'll easily be able to start doing the actual line work!~

Quick question, did you want it animated as well?~ just blinking though since I can't do overly complicated animations yet. xD

<3 <3 EW NO LOL I DON'T WANT TO TOUCH SPIDERS XD But ty <3 that's probably the best compliment I've ever gotten ;u;


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

I DON'T WANT YOU TO EITHER THEY DON'T DESERVE TO BE CUTE ;; Little ninjas of doom.

can you do a non blink and a blink one or nu? ;v; it's ok if not but yeah i'd like her animated if that's not too much <3

And YAAAY <3 i'm so happy


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> I DON'T WANT YOU TO EITHER THEY DON'T DESERVE TO BE CUTE ;; Little ninjas of doom.
> 
> can you do a non blink and a blink one or nu? ;v; it's ok if not but yeah i'd like her animated if that's not too much <3
> 
> And YAAAY <3 i'm so happy



LOL little ninjas of doom. xD Every time I've washed one down a drain in the shower I keep thinking it's like.. still in the drain staring up with glowing red eyes and is like "Soon..."

Yup! You'll get both by default because I start out with it not animated. xDD <3 


Doing the lines now ~ XD fixing a lot of things because while the anatomy looked p good on the sketch, lining it is a different story XD Tricky sketches!


*Lines* ^u^ changed a LOT in this phase.. xD






also I just centered the legs more since they looked a bit weird. I won't update this preview with that though

ALSO ADDED THE TAIL because I'm dumb sometimes and forgot it in this preview xDD​


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

AWW IT'S SO CUTE ^v^ where's her tail though ;;?


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> AWW IT'S SO CUTE ^v^ where's her tail though ;;?



I JUST REALIZED I DIDN'T LINE THAT YET LOL so I added it in the lines I was still fixing up xD
I always tend to forget something but I realize it before I get too far at least, whew

here we go


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I JUST REALIZED I DIDN'T LINE THAT YET LOL so I added it in the lines I was still fixing up xD
> I always tend to forget something but I realize it before I get too far at least, whew



same way with forgetting things QvQ! And i was so worried to point that out ;;


----------



## Skeol (Jun 27, 2014)

Y-your art. ;-;
/never gonna get on your level/


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> same way with forgetting things QvQ! And i was so worried to point that out ;;


quick question, Wolfie, do you want her ears and tail purple..? Or purple ears and black tail? Or black ears/black tail? xDD Just want to clarify before I get started on coloring.




Skeol said:


> Y-your art. ;-;
> /never gonna get on your level/



W-wha? O///o///O w-what do you mean? ahh noo. >//u//< your art is incredible. TTuTT


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> quick question, Wolfie, do you want her ears and tail purple..? Or purple ears and black tail? Or black ears/black tail? xDD Just want to clarify before I get started on coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Her tail is black and black tipped ears and it's technically white but it's purpley tinted QvQ like when hairs white it sorta has that purpley coloring to it.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

usagii is a dumb person and makes mistakes lol


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Err yes they have white insides and black tips (confused for life)/my face right now after that 



Spoiler


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

LOL okay. 9A9 Every time we talk about ears i always get confused somehow lmfao. So purple with black tips and white insides, got it xDD

usagii is an idiot, we know we know xD


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii is just silly <3!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

That too! XD 

I probably won't finish this tonight but I at least want to get the base colors done~ <3


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay  can't wait >:3


----------



## Skeol (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> That too! XD
> 
> I probably won't finish this tonight but I at least want to get the base colors done~ <3



How do you draw so fasttt. ;;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Skeol said:


> How do you draw so fasttt. ;;



XD I feel like I draw REALLY slow. But I've noticed it really depends what I'm working on/if I have anything distracting me. Right now I'm about 95% focused on Wolfie's art, with the other 5% being on this forum occasionally. Usually I work slower because I'd be drawing/on YouTube/on here/messaging on Skype/etc lol 9A9


----------



## Skeol (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD I feel like I draw REALLY slow. But I've noticed it really depends what I'm working on/if I have anything distracting me. Right now I'm about 95% focused on Wolfie's art, with the other 5% being on this forum occasionally. Usually I work slower because I'd be drawing/on YouTube/on here/messaging on Skype/etc lol 9A9


Oh my gosh, I can relate. lol
I'd be drawing then I find some way to procrastinate, hence me finishing like 3 hours instead of one. ;;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Skeol said:


> Oh my gosh, I can relate. lol
> I'd be drawing then I find some way to procrastinate, hence me finishing like 3 hours instead of one. ;;



xD Yup, things have a sneaky way of getting in the way of us making art faster lol. ;-; 

I've noticed certain things help me, like for some reason I get less distracted later at night (It's 2AM here atm) or on the two times I've done a very small stream I was able to completely focus on the art. 9_9 I guess we just have to find ways/times when things aren't as distracting? lol


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 27, 2014)

usagii is not a demon?? junko is not a demon??>>:O


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Junko is a demon <3 Usagii is Usagii xD Reiko (my new OC) is a wolf girl <3


and here is a preview before I shower and go to bed <3

xD named it a different thing this time and uploaded the wrong one. Here is the correct preview


----------



## Skeol (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Junko is a demon <3 Usagii is Usagii xD Reiko (my new OC) is a wolf girl <3
> 
> 
> and here is a preview before I shower and go to bed <3
> ...


/stalker late post/
That's so cute. ;v;
&dat sai pen tool doe.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Skeol said:


> /stalker late post/
> That's so cute. ;v;
> &dat sai pen tool doe.



; u; thank you <3
XD yup lol I got it in the screen shot oops


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

<3 roar

I might pass out later lol I didn't get much sleep 9.9


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

-throws blanket on you- •^• SLEEP LITTLE USAGII you must fight evil by moonlight today


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> -throws blanket on you- ?^? SLEEP LITTLE USAGII you must fight evil by moonlight today



nuuu! I at least wanna finish your commission~ Which, by the way, I have in photoshop now so it won't be too much longer ; u;

9A9 I don't wanna fight evil todayyy TT_TT -cry- too tired.
world can take care of itself.
-noms yummy food- xD



OKAY WOLFIE <3 HERE IS YOUR ART~ One non-animated and one animated. T_T too bad gifs make the color quality fade urgh. but still. I hope you like them <3 I'll also PM it to you~


----------



## Prisma (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> nuuu! I at least wanna finish your commission~ Which, by the way, I have in photoshop now so it won't be too much longer ; u;
> 
> 9A9 I don't wanna fight evil todayyy TT_TT -cry- too tired.
> world can take care of itself.
> ...



WAHHH I LOVE IT ;v; you made her look super adorable <3 thank you so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

looks beautiful, wish i could draw as fast as you XD you did a lovely job as per usual hon <3 you deserve the utmost praise~


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> WAHHH I LOVE IT ;v; you made her look super adorable <3 thank you so much!


<3 I'm glad you love it~ <3 <3 You're very welcome!




Shirohibiki said:


> looks beautiful, wish i could draw as fast as you XD you did a lovely job as per usual hon <3 you deserve the utmost praise~



Thank you Shiro ~ <3 my trick is to work late at night since I seem to focus more then heh. but it still took me a few hours to do XD
-snug- Aww ;v; <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> nuuu! I at least wanna finish your commission~ Which, by the way, I have in photoshop now so it won't be too much longer ; u;
> 
> 9A9 I don't wanna fight evil todayyy TT_TT -cry- too tired.
> world can take care of itself.
> ...



OH GOD
THE CUTENESS
THE CUTENESSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
IT BURNNN. NBNAZZRESREYCJTFVGYKBUKGBHGKBKHGBKHGBGHKB


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Lol thank you mewm xD


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 27, 2014)

SO CUTE CANT TAKE IT UGUUU, love your characters and drawings, as always xD


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you, Mahou <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 27, 2014)

I just re-read most of the thread for no reason, SEMPAI WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME XD
This thread is almost like a memory lane trip, and its fun to look back on everything ( ；?Д｀) and you can see your improvement from page one too.
NEVER CHANGE SEMPAIIIII *glomp*


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 27, 2014)

XD mewm ohmy godlololloll

i suck at coloring, ugh, maybe its because i use my finger to draw


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I just re-read most of the thread for no reason, SEMPAI WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME XD
> This thread is almost like a memory lane trip, and its fun to look back on everything ( ；?Д｀) and you can see your improvement from page one too.
> NEVER CHANGE SEMPAIIIII *glomp*


DANG LOL that's dedication right there. <3 I officially promote thee to.. uh.. awesome.. AWESOME MANAGER <3 LOL
TTuTT oh i should go back and check that, I'm curious to see how I've improved.




Mahoushoujo27 said:


> XD mewm ohmy godlololloll
> 
> i suck at coloring, ugh, maybe its because i use my finger to draw


using that doesn't help with coloring XD; it just takes practice ^^


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Roar.  Might be willing to do a chibi for someone for steam cards. Not the gift cards but the cards from games. ^^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Roar.  Might be willing to do a chibi for someone for steam cards. Not the gift cards but the cards from games. ^^


Urm. . .
*do you have portal 2*
*sobs because i iz poor*


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Urm. . .
> *do you have portal 2*
> *sobs because i iz poor*



XD I do have portal 2 ^^ It's actually a pretty fun game ; u;


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD I do have portal 2 ^^ It's actually a pretty fun game ; u;



Wahhh would you recommend it!? <3 i've been itching to play portal since it's in been in my library for a while i've been meaning to play the first one but hows the second one ;v;? Is it off the walls awesome or NYEEHH


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Wahhh would you recommend it!? <3 i've been itching to play portal since it's in been in my library for a while i've been meaning to play the first one but hows the second one ;v;? Is it off the walls awesome or NYEEHH



GETT ITTTTTTTT
Trust me, i loved it. Just the humor alone is hilarious ( ^ω^ ) i'd say its much better than the first. The puzzles are so much fun too, even though i'm too stupid to figure them out sometimes XD
bwahhh sempaiiiiiiiii


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> GETT ITTTTTTTT
> Trust me, i loved it. Just the humor alone is hilarious ( ^ω^ ) i'd say its much better than the first. The puzzles are so much fun too, even though i'm too stupid to figure them out sometimes XD
> bwahhh sempaiiiiiiiii




-is stupid with puzzles too- YEY ^~^ now I can't wait to get it whenever i can


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

The second one is definitely a lot better. <3 especially when you play with a friend, cause you get to be one of two cute robots XD
and at first some of the puzzles can make you angry XD I rage quit a few times -cough-


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> The second one is definitely a lot better. <3 especially when you play with a friend, cause you get to be one of two cute robots XD
> and at first some of the puzzles can make you angry XD I rage quit a few times -cough-



-hasnofriends- yeah so much cuteness right for two people /cries

I've never genuiely rage quit ;v; curious if i will playing that


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> -hasnofriends- yeah so much cuteness right for two people /cries
> 
> I've never genuiely rage quit ;v; curious if i will playing that



LOL if it wasn't for my husband I wouldn't really have anyone to play games with either. most of the games I have from steam are from him anyway lol.

There's only one way to find out >D


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

>:3 yup! Ee usagii did you hear about evolve? I got the pre order so happy >


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> >:3 yup! Ee usagii did you hear about evolve? I got the pre order so happy >



I actually have not  heard of that. o: What is it? I'm so out of the loop with gaming things nowadays since I don't have a job T_T


Also I'm thinking of having a contest to design my OCs some cute outfits. Winner could get some art from me. 
o: Would that be a good idea?~ ^^


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I actually have not  heard of that. o: What is it? I'm so out of the loop with gaming things nowadays since I don't have a job T_T
> 
> 
> Also I'm thinking of having a contest to design my OCs some cute outfits. Winner could get some art from me.
> o: Would that be a good idea?~ ^^



Yes! That'd be super fun I bet  and i'd love to dress up your OCs dey so darn cuteeeee ;v;! <3
 And it's a game made by the makers of Left 4 Dead i believe It looks REALLY awesome I don't wanna spoil it more, but it's a Sci-Fi themed co-op FPS game hunting aliens


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Yes! That'd be super fun I bet  and i'd love to dress up your OCs dey so darn cuteeeee ;v;! <3
> And it's a game made by the makers of Left 4 Dead i believe It looks REALLY awesome I don't wanna spoil it more, but it's a Sci-Fi themed co-op FPS game hunting aliens



 Yup! People could enter as much as they want and I'll choose a small handful of outfits or just the people whose outfits I like the most. Then.. not sure what type of art I'd do for the winners, but.. I guess that'll depend on the amount of outfits I'd use from them. xD

Oh that sounds really cool. ; u; I love L4D <3


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yup! People could enter as much as they want and I'll choose a small handful of outfits or just the people whose outfits I like the most. Then.. not sure what type of art I'd do for the winners, but.. I guess that'll depend on the amount of outfits I'd use from them. xD
> 
> Oh that sounds really cool. ; u; I love L4D <3



Same  

Would the outfits have a theme? ^v^


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Yup! Mostly cute things, though. But I'll have to think of other themes. Nothing too hard, probably just cute, casual, more dressy, frills yusss, etc xDD -fails at themes omg-


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yup! Mostly cute things, though. But I'll have to think of other themes. Nothing too hard, probably just cute, casual, more dressy, frills yusss, etc xDD -fails at themes omg-



Frilly cute fluffy things yas? I LOVE ANYTHING CUTE AND FRILLY -FLIPS TABLE- ;v; but I can never pull it off on me and on OC's


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

YUP  I love frills/lace/ribbons~ if I could wear them I would. All the time. I'm secretly super girly but I cling to my tomboy side xDD

The oc I just drew for you was SUPER cute TTuTT -steals and pets her- >u>


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

>^>.....mahbabeh.....-steals back-


 Your OC's pull off frilly and cute with flawless perfection QvQ you have a good eye for designing clothing! ^v^


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> >^>.....mahbabeh.....-steals back-
> 
> 
> Your OC's pull off frilly and cute with flawless perfection QvQ you have a good eye for designing clothing! ^v^



XD sad days

; v; oh thank you <3 I didn't design Reiko but I did design Junko's outfit! I feel like her outfit has too many colors though? Or is too busy T_T I tend to overdo things lol


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Junko looks fine! The colors compliment each other nicely and it's very calming to look at her! ^~^


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

That wolf girl is so frickin adorable ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> XD sad days
> 
> ; v; oh thank you <3 I didn't design Reiko but I did design Junko's outfit! I feel like her outfit has too many colors though? Or is too busy T_T I tend to overdo things lol



Wahhh a contest would be so much fun! I suck at drawing, but i could still try and have fun! ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Junko looks fine! The colors compliment each other nicely and it's very calming to look at her! ^~^


TTuTT good! <3 she's really cheery so I 'd like to have more cute outfits like that for her



Ahri said:


> That wolf girl is so frickin adorable ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ


; u; thank you <3



Mewmewmewm said:


> Wahhh a contest would be so much fun! I suck at drawing, but i could still try and have fun! ヽ(；▽；)ノ



Well it wouldn't be about drawing skill, but the design of the outfits themselves^^
and you don't suck at drawing D:


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 28, 2014)

VM or PM me if it's official. BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! *wheezes* m m male fox


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

xDD Will do, Jello <3


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 28, 2014)

Tysm!! 
Also ummm is it for your cute wolf girl


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Youre welcome ^^ The contest I might have? It'll be for either her or my demon I think xD


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes I know it's not official yet but just want some basis for my preparations.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

i come bearing gifts

reiko tries to eat april

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/90146003217/april-gets-bitten-by-hyda-tbts-oc-reiko-watch


Spoiler: oh no











hope u like bb


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

I know I said I was gonna check this later but omg I absolutely love that TuT get it Reiko > u < omnom -makes that my phone bg-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I know I said I was gonna check this later but omg I absolutely love that TuT get it Reiko > u < omnom -makes that my phone bg-



LMFAO WHAT NO TI DOESNT DESERVE PHONE BG STATUS NOOOOOOscreech
im also sorry reiko isnt like. more in the pic. she was supposed to be but then tskldfsf idk wht happened d)):


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> LMFAO WHAT NO TI DOESNT DESERVE PHONE BG STATUS NOOOOOOscreech
> im also sorry reiko isnt like. more in the pic. she was supposed to be but then tskldfsf idk wht happened d)):



YES YOU DO! if i remember I'll post a picture of my phone bg later to prove it xDD

NO IT'S OKAY it actually turned out really perfect and I keep smirking every time I look at it xDD it's the best TuT


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> YES YOU DO! if i remember I'll post a picture of my phone bg later to prove it xDD
> 
> NO IT'S OKAY it actually turned out really perfect and I keep smirking every time I look at it xDD it's the best TuT



ofmg,,,/// im glad you like it ahhh//// <333


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

<3 yush~


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm working on a lil gift for someone ^ u^ I'm not so great at drawing two chibis together, but this is actually really good practice o.o dem big heads always get in the way of posing xDD





​


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm working on a lil gift for someone ^ u^ I'm not so great at drawing two chibis together, but this is actually really good practice o.o dem big heads always get in the way of posing xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH THERE SO CUTEEE ( ^ω^ )
Its so hard to draw two people together, but you did it so well!  WAHHH i wanna pinch their wittle cheeksss! Your so nice with your gifts blargit XD


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm working on a lil gift for someone ^ u^ I'm not so great at drawing two chibis together, but this is actually really good practice o.o dem big heads always get in the way of posing xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks so good! Can't wait to see more of it! Keep up the (beautiful, good, amazing, The List Of Adjectives Can Go On!) work!


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

;;;;aww little wolfies <3 <3 (darn it i was gonna do the same thing) usagii you're too sweet for me ;n(\ hopefully what i'm doing for you is just as equally amazing! I'll try my best


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHH THERE SO CUTEEE ( ^ω^ )
> Its so hard to draw two people together, but you did it so well!  WAHHH i wanna pinch their wittle cheeksss! Your so nice with your gifts blargit XD


TTuTT thank you mewm <3 I'm glad you like it! Chibi is especially hard to draw two of them with because the poses are so difficult. Dem cheeks! X3 I might make another gift for you someday, we shall see~ -cackle-



Melissa-Crossing said:


> It looks so good! Can't wait to see more of it! Keep up the (beautiful, good, amazing, The List Of Adjectives Can Go On!) work!


Thank you so much lovely ; u; <3 I'm already doing base colors so hopefully I'll finish it within the next few hours XD



Wolfie said:


> ;;;;aww little wolfies <3 <3 (darn it i was gonna do the same thing) usagii you're too sweet for me ;n(\ hopefully what i'm doing for you is just as equally amazing! I'll try my best



TTuTT Wolfy babies <3 I'm sure it'll be just as amazing as the gift for you ^^


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Our wolfy babies will take over the world with their cuteness it's only a matter of time ;v;!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> TTuTT thank you mewm <3 I'm glad you like it! Chibi is especially hard to draw two of them with because the poses are so difficult. Dem cheeks! X3 I might make another gift for you someday, we shall see~ -cackle-
> 
> 
> Thank you so much lovely ; u; <3 I'm already doing base colors so hopefully I'll finish it within the next few hours XD
> ...



Can't wait! <3 Your art makes me smile!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Our wolfy babies will take over the world with their cuteness it's only a matter of time ;v;!


Yes they will!  : D Cuteness overload!<3



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Can't wait! <3 Your art makes me smile!



TTuTT ahh that makes me so happy to hear that ; v; I'm glad~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

ive had a question for a while now
i dont know how to explain this right ok here i go

when you color, like.
there are.
like............visible...lines?? UMH,,,jmhhHJMHh,,, sweats nervously how do i even explain thsi ONE MOMENT GETTING A REF

- - - Post Merge - - -


those. ok. so dumb question how do you do this effect? can i watch you stream sometime??


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ive had a question for a while now
> i dont know how to explain this right ok here i go
> 
> when you color, like.
> ...



OH MAN I FREAKING LOVE THOSE LINES! Okay so I use Paint Tool Sai and there is a box called 'wet edge' above the layer modes (layer modes meaning like overlay, etc). What I do is set it to fringe with a size of '1'~ and it'll make those lines when you color~

it has made everyhing look really awesome


also when i stop being scared to stream I'll stream XDD


VISUAL INCOMING!







ALSO A SMALL (FAIL) TUTORIAL THING OF . IDK HERE






sorry for my messy handwriting too btw D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

bless the hyda gods
thank u 4 this offering, i will treasure it when i color


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 28, 2014)

woah that wip is cute omg and that contest sounds really fun too 8D

I always wondered how you did that too  O:  it's really cool how it does that when you write words too omg


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> bless the hyda gods
> thank u 4 this offering, i will treasure it when i color


XD you're very welcome <3 it's a really neat technique~
ooh I wanna see what you color 




lynn105 said:


> woah that wip is cute omg and that contest sounds really fun too 8D
> 
> I always wondered how you did that too  O:  it's really cool how it does that when you write words too omg



TuT I'm glad you like it <3  Yeah sometimes I'll up.. open up a new canvas and just write stuff with fringe on xDD It's fun lmao


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii said:


> OH MAN I FREAKING LOVE THOSE LINES! Okay so I use Paint Tool Sai and there is a box called 'wet edge' above the layer modes (layer modes meaning like overlay, etc). What I do is set it to fringe with a size of '1'~ and it'll make those lines when you color~
> 
> it has made everyhing look really awesome
> 
> ...





AAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhh u made a tutorial!! ( kinda xD) 
i love the way you do your hair so this is great to see how you actually do it!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 28, 2014)

Usagii, I never have taken the time to say this, but you are incredibly talented!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> AAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhh u made a tutorial!! ( kinda xD)
> i love the way you do your hair so this is great to see how you actually do it!


XD yeah it was a ..small tutorial.. kinda.. xD a small guide? I dunno xD I hope it made sense~
Yup I'm givin' away my secrets! lol



Teddy345 said:


> Usagii, I never have taken the time to say this, but you are incredibly talented!



T///u//T th-thank you.. >//u//< that's so nice of you <3 I'll keep doing my best!


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler: for usagii











;n; wahh the eyes came out derped looking your chibi looks better but she's giving her forget me nots my favorite flower

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i fail at backgrounds ;; wahh apologies


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Spoiler: for usagii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fff awwwwwwww that is such a good picture omg ; v; I'm gonna put that as my computer background now LOL 9u9 it's so cute and sweet and gkds;jg -flails and rolls around my thread- <3 <3


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Are you suuureee? ;n; it's ok if it isn't i still have a lot of learning to do with art


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

I really like it TUT plus it's super nice to see traditional work <3


also what the heck tbt there is no way 53 users are browsing my thread xD







this is weird XD


----------



## pengutango (Jun 28, 2014)

@Wolfie: That pic came out adorbs! :3 Definitely better than what I would have drawn. XD Like seriously... 



Usagii said:


> OH MAN I FREAKING LOVE THOSE LINES! Okay so I use Paint Tool Sai and there is a box called 'wet edge' above the layer modes (layer modes meaning like overlay, etc). What I do is set it to fringe with a size of '1'~ and it'll make those lines when you color~
> 
> it has made everyhing look really awesome
> 
> ...



I always wondered how people got that effect! It TOTALLY makes sense now that I see how it's done.  Reminds of how in Photoshop how you can soften the edges/parts of pics to make them transparent to the rest of the pic. Thanks for sharing!! <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 28, 2014)

Be flattered usagii! You now have 53 new stalkers ( OωO )

Also USAGII YOUR NOT ALOUD TO GIVE ME ANYMORE GIFTS, YOUR BEING TOO NICE *glomp* IM NOT GONNA WEAR YOU OUTTTTT


----------



## Prisma (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler: obey







Also bonus sketch ;v;... I hope it was enough


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

holy **** i dont think ive literally ever seen 57 people in a thread before??????? what??????


----------



## WonderK (Jun 29, 2014)

I just noticed that as well. It is quite strange and ominous. Never seen so many users browsing the museum section before.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I always wondered how people got that effect! It TOTALLY makes sense now that I see how it's done.  Reminds of how in Photoshop how you can soften the edges/parts of pics to make them transparent to the rest of the pic. Thanks for sharing!! <3


Yup now you know my secret <3 I really love using that effect with the water tool, too ; u; so pretty <3



Mewmewmewm said:


> Be flattered usagii! You now have 53 new stalkers ( OωO )
> View attachment 53199
> Also USAGII YOUR NOT ALOUD TO GIVE ME ANYMORE GIFTS, YOUR BEING TOO NICE *glomp* IM NOT GONNA WEAR YOU OUTTTTT


holy.. that is insane.. I wonder why that happened? It seems to have calmed down though. Aww why can't I gift youu? ; 3; accept my artsss xD



Wolfie said:


> Spoiler: obey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTuTT yes that is so true <3 I love it.



Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** i dont think ive literally ever seen 57 people in a thread before??????? what??????



I know right? What just happened? lol



I work really slow tonight ugh slow progress but here









WonderK said:


> I just noticed that as well. It is quite strange and ominous. Never seen so many users browsing the museum section before.



Yeah that was really strange o__o I went back to check to see how many were in the museum, thinking it was maybe a glitch but sure enough it had said around 60 were here oAo


----------



## Prisma (Jun 29, 2014)

Awww they're both so adorable ;v; WHY ARE FLUFFY THINGS
SO CUTE??!  and there was just like a sudden wave of 56+ people then poof ;;


----------



## pengutango (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe someone had like a TON of pages open or something. I wonder if you happen to be on the thread, but on two different pages, if it counts as more than one person...? *shrugs*



Usagii said:


> Yup now you know my secret <3 I really love using that effect with the water tool, too ; u; so pretty <3



<3 I definitely wanna try it out if I get a new tablet. :3 Definitely pretty indeed.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Maybe someone had like a TON of pages open or something. I wonder if you happen to be on the thread, but on two different pages, if it counts as more than one person...? *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> <3 I definitely wanna try it out if I get a new tablet. :3 Definitely pretty indeed.



nah, definitely dont think so because it goes by IP address.
i kinda wonder if the mods could track what happened because thats the most peculiar thing ever for reals

also lookin great so far hyda <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Maybe someone had like a TON of pages open or something. I wonder if you happen to be on the thread, but on two different pages, if it counts as more than one person...? *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> <3 I definitely wanna try it out if I get a new tablet. :3 Definitely pretty indeed.


Hmm.. strange.. xDD Well if you get a new tablet and try I'd like to see ^^




Shirohibiki said:


> nah, definitely dont think so because it goes by IP address.
> i kinda wonder if the mods could track what happened because thats the most peculiar thing ever for reals
> 
> also lookin great so far hyda <3



Ah I see. <3 -nuzzle-


I FINISHED LOL 5 HRS LATER -rolls over and dies-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

ahhhh it looks great!!!! so cute <333
meanwhile i got diddlysquat done. lmfao,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL Aww.. well you can still get stuff done! ^^ <3 if not tonight then tomorrow~ I don't know what I'll draw tomorrow, honestly.. lmao


----------



## Skeol (Jun 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Hmm.. strange.. xDD Well if you get a new tablet and try I'd like to see ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg can I just squish them.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

Skeol said:


> omg can I just squish them.



go for it => u< they're super squishy~


----------



## Amyy (Jun 29, 2014)

asdfghjkl, your art is so cute <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> asdfghjkl, your art is so cute <3



eee .//u//. t-thank you so much! <3 I'm glad you like it > u< ~


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

<3


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 29, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL Aww.. well you can still get stuff done! ^^ <3 if not tonight then tomorrow~ I don't know what I'll draw tomorrow, honestly.. lmao



I know what you could draw..........huehue gnaw jks


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 29, 2014)

Came back to TBT to say I love you and your art but you already know this! <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> I know what you could draw..........huehue gnaw jks


What could I draw? xP



TaliZorah said:


> Came back to TBT to say I love you and your art but you already know this! <3



Ffff aww you're just the sweetest ever <3 I love youuu~


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 29, 2014)

*coughs male fox coughs* lol jks


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Came back to TBT to say I love you and your art but you already know this! <3



ahhhh TALIIS BACK TOOOOOOO
it feels like old time somehow 
*remembers the old times <3*
but Usagii your so fast at drawing! I'm trying to get a head start on my manga right now but I've only gotten one page done so far -_- but then again I get distracted really easily. first i'm getting music ready and then im looking at anime and then i'm yelling GO FOR IT YUI I WISH YOU HAPPINESS IN YOUR REALATIONSHIP-
And then to the people insane enough to commision me i'm just like





TEACH ME YOUR WAYS SEMPAIII ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 29, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> *coughs male fox coughs* lol jks


oh yeah XD i forgot about that lol -dies-



Mewmewmewm said:


> ahhhh TALIIS BACK TOOOOOOO
> it feels like old time somehow
> *remembers the old times <3*
> but Usagii your so fast at drawing! I'm trying to get a head start on my manga right now but I've only gotten one page done so far -_- but then again I get distracted really easily. first i'm getting music ready and then im looking at anime and then i'm yelling GO FOR IT YUI I WISH YOU HAPPINESS IN YOUR REALATIONSHIP-
> ...



TTuTT those old times were the best <3 LOL WHAT NO WAY I'M SUPER SLOW.. I'm supposed to be doing an art trade for someone on DA too and I'm like 3/4 the way done but now I'm like -plays games- oTL my bad. aw Yui <3
BUT YOUR ART IS AWESOME SO <3 you deserve all the commissions ; u;


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 30, 2014)

Roar~ super tired so i'll probably pass out. ; 0; I think I'll draw more tomorrow/later today when I wake up if I get enough sleep for once!


----------



## Prisma (Jun 30, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Roar~ super tired so i'll probably pass out. ; 0; I think I'll draw more tomorrow/later today when I wake up if I get enough sleep for once!



Night usagii! c: sleep well <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been so tired lately, guys. Hopefully I can get some art done today T_T


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I've been so tired lately, guys. Hopefully I can get some art done today T_T



did u mean: my life


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> did u mean: my life



Maybe.
Plot twist, maybe we are the same being.
mind = blown 9A9


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm currently drawing a non pixel of this, but here is a fail pixel I made of Reiko's wolf form XD






9A9 I have never made a pixel of an animal before, idk wat i'm doing -shot-​


----------



## mob (Jul 1, 2014)

looks lovely ! :3c


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

gamzee said:


> looks lovely ! :3c



Thank you gamzee <3 :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I was working on this originally until I got it in my head to try to make a pixel of her XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

suuuuper cuuuuuuuuuuutie <33333


----------



## Prisma (Jul 1, 2014)

HER TAIL IS SO FLUFFY WAH! Cute


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you, you two ^^ <3

I keep getting distracted.. Not sure if I'll finish it tonight xD


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 1, 2014)

Usagi do you still play ACNL and if so do you have dreamies?


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

I do still play ACNL just not as much. I have some dreamies for my second town that I have to start over xD One of which being Bluebear. I'll have to look at the character list again because I liked a lot more for that town, including Baabara oAo


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 1, 2014)

Damn i dont have them well would you consider doing villagers for art or not.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not sure really since I don't play too much anymore T-T would be kind of silly to do that and then never really get on to see them xD


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 1, 2014)

Yea I guess so XD then I guess real money it is!


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

xD Yeah I've been trying to do art for just real money lol.


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

#Im alive

Anyways, hi Usagiiiii! <333
It's so nice to see your art ^^


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> #Im alive
> 
> Anyways, hi Usagiiiii! <333
> It's so nice to see your art ^^



Yay welcome back <3 I missed you!~ Thank you <3  I should post more tomorrow.

Feeling sick at the moment because I was playing a fps game on steam and for some reason it made me feel ill XD


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Yay welcome back <3 I missed you!~ Thank you <3  I should post more tomorrow.
> 
> Feeling sick at the moment because I was playing a fps game on steam and for some reason it made me feel ill XD



Awe, ty <3 Yesh please, I'm looking forward to it 8D

D: Nuuu, feel better! xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 1, 2014)

USAGIII OR ANYONE ELSE THAT USES SAI I NEED YOUR HELPPPPP ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Okay, so i know i want to get sai, but i have ABSOULUTY no idea what kind of tablet to get for it. I've never bought a drawing tablet before so i'm really scared. Also i'm really poor so i don't know if i could afford one thats $200. Do you know any good brands or anything that are compadible?


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> USAGIII OR ANYONE ELSE THAT USES SAI I NEED YOUR HELPPPPP ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> Okay, so i know i want to get sai, but i have ABSOULUTY no idea what kind of tablet to get for it. I've never bought a drawing tablet before so i'm really scared. Also i'm really poor so i don't know if i could afford one thats $200. Do you know any good brands or anything that are compadible?



I really want to help but uh
I use an iPad to draw and I only used my dad's tablet once ;//;
Good luck though ;o;/


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Awe, ty <3 Yesh please, I'm looking forward to it 8D
> 
> D: Nuuu, feel better! xD



You're welcome <3 I'll try XD




Mewmewmewm said:


> USAGIII OR ANYONE ELSE THAT USES SAI I NEED YOUR HELPPPPP ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> Okay, so i know i want to get sai, but i have ABSOULUTY no idea what kind of tablet to get for it. I've never bought a drawing tablet before so i'm really scared. Also i'm really poor so i don't know if i could afford one thats $200. Do you know any good brands or anything that are compadible?



HI MEWM! Okay I know there are a lot of affordable tablets out there. I'm using a Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch ^^ Looks like on Amazon you can get one of those for $70! Looks like there's also a cheaper Wacom Intuos Small Pen tablet as well o: So if you do some digging around, you can get ones that are a lot cheaper than $200 xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 1, 2014)

Usagii said:


> You're welcome <3 I'll try XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh thank you, i'm so helpless when it comes to things like this i freak out XD but i really want to become a better artist, and i think getting a much better program that allows you to have more than 4 layers will be a good step ( ；?Д｀)
Ot of curiousity, what size is your tablet sempai?


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

I am so boredddddd ;-;
I need ideas to draw


----------



## Prisma (Jul 1, 2014)

Little beary /)•^•/) hai der


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

this thread is kawaii desu


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh thank you, i'm so helpless when it comes to things like this i freak out XD but i really want to become a better artist, and i think getting a much better program that allows you to have more than 4 layers will be a good step ( ；?Д｀)
> Ot of curiousity, what size is your tablet sempai?


You got this!  LOL Oh yeah uhh more than 4 layers is great. Sometimes I have over 30! *A*
Hmm.. if I were to compare the drawing size I have.. I'd say.. maybe a manga cover size if not a bit smaller? xDD It's actually plenty of space!



LittleBeary said:


> I am so boredddddd ;-;
> I need ideas to draw


Draw.. hmm... something cute with an ice cream theme?! *A* -is craving ice cream-



Pom said:


> this thread is kawaii desu



Why thank you~! ^^


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 2, 2014)

-loves on everyone that stops by my thread-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 3, 2014)

Is it bad that i spent so much time trying to get a screenshot of her winking ヽ(；▽；)ノ


WHAT HAVE I BECOME OH GOD


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

XD silly mew


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Is it bad that i spent so much time trying to get a screenshot of her winking ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> View attachment 53996
> WHAT HAVE I BECOME OH GOD



LOL MEW. WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT LOL NOW YOU CAN SEE HOW MUCH I FAIL XD

also I made a cute reindeer character ; u; 


this is an anthro sketch of her 







and this is an actual reindeer version of her





I'm gonna make a human form for her too lol


CUTE THINGS HNNNG -dies-​


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

How do you make so many cute things and im over here dead without inspiration ;; gimme your talent


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> How do you make so many cute things and im over here dead without inspiration ;; gimme your talent



tbh today I spent four hours in bed feeling worthless. I didn't think I'd get out of bed at all but somehow I did and started drawing and that's what turned out? xD It was really weird. ; ___;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> tbh today I spent four hours in bed feeling worthless. I didn't think I'd get out of bed at all but somehow I did and started drawing and that's what turned out? xD It was really weird. ; ___;



Ahhh USAGIIIIII
STOP BEING SAD, ITLL MAKE ME SAD AND THEN ILL CRY AND SNIFFLE ALL OVER THE PLACE AND GLOMP PEOPLE AND THEN THEN THE NEIGHBORS ARE GOING TO COMPLAIN *glomp*
Also
ALEJFM SIDOJFM OSIDJMF IOJSDMFVIOJSRNFVOIJNSRGVLINSFGVIJNSFGOIBNSFOJIGNBIOSFJGNBOISRGB
ITS SO CUTEEEE （＾∇＾）
Oh and i ordered the intous wacom tablet yesterday! Thanks so much for telling me which one to get! I'm so excited its supposed to arrive tomorrow, i feel like i can improve even more with it!


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh USAGIIIIII
> STOP BEING SAD, ITLL MAKE ME SAD AND THEN ILL CRY AND SNIFFLE ALL OVER THE PLACE AND GLOMP PEOPLE AND THEN THEN THE NEIGHBORS ARE GOING TO COMPLAIN *glomp*
> Also
> ALEJFM SIDOJFM OSIDJMF IOJSDMFVIOJSRNFVOIJNSRGVLINSFGVIJNSFGOIBNSFOJIGNBIOSFJGNBOISRGB
> ...



I'm sorry Mewm ; n; I really don't know what caused it.. just like all the sudden I felt this gloominess come along and before I could stop it, it just sucked me in. T n T -hug-

;  u; YAY OMG <3 i really can't wait to see what beautiful things you can draw with it when you get it T UT show me all the arts okay? : D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL MEW. WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT LOL NOW YOU CAN SEE HOW MUCH I FAIL XD
> 
> also I made a cute reindeer character ; u;
> 
> ...



my other gf, tbh


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been so productive tonight *A* Working on a ref sheet for my reindeer <3 

Here are the pieces I have so far lol






and yes for her human form she wears a headband that has the ears/horns attached ; u;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm sorry Mewm ; n; I really don't know what caused it.. just like all the sudden I felt this gloominess come along and before I could stop it, it just sucked me in. T n T -hug-
> 
> ;  u; YAY OMG <3 i really can't wait to see what beautiful things you can draw with it when you get it T UT show me all the arts okay? : D


Wahhh they'll probably suck at first though ヽ(；▽；)ノ its a new program and everything so i'll have to get used to it. I'm so excited, we got first day shipping so every time i walk by the front door i'm like
ISHLFFNVILAURNGVJILARNGVJLINSFGHILBNSRTULINGSFIJLGNVSILFJGNVLIJSFNGBILJSFNGILVJSNFGVILJNSFGIB IS IT HERE ZOME MAILMAN YES NO MAYBE WHAT IF ITS HERE ALREADY OMG YESSS-
Oh.
*sulks in anticipation*
I'm so bad at waiting for packages ;7;/
I SHALL PROTECT YOU FROM THE GLOOM USAGIIIIIII
*holds up stick*
I WILL DEFEAT IT WITH THE POWER OF FRIENDSHIPPPPP
gahhh that OC is so cuteeee <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Wahhh they'll probably suck at first though ヽ(；▽；)ノ its a new program and everything so i'll have to get used to it. I'm so excited, we got first day shipping so every time i walk by the front door i'm like
> ISHLFFNVILAURNGVJILARNGVJLINSFGHILBNSRTULINGSFIJLGNVSILFJGNVLIJSFNGBILJSFNGILVJSNFGVILJNSFGIB IS IT HERE ZOME MAILMAN YES NO MAYBE WHAT IF ITS HERE ALREADY OMG YESSS-
> Oh.
> *sulks in anticipation*
> ...



TTuTT you'll get the hang of it fast, I just know it! <3 
*A* First day shipping is awesome. I'd just get a box and camp outside.. heh then when the mailman shows up! -tackle!-
XD
OMG I'M BAD AT WAITING FOR THEM TOO DX
LOL

Mewm rocks <3







finished da cheeb <3 aw yeee
gotta fix that bow outline though lmao forgot all about it XD -always forgetting something-


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

Awww she's so cute <3! I love her outfiit


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> TTuTT you'll get the hang of it fast, I just know it! <3
> *A* First day shipping is awesome. I'd just get a box and camp outside.. heh then when the mailman shows up! -tackle!-
> XD
> OMG I'M BAD AT WAITING FOR THEM TOO DX
> ...


I. . .
Rocks . .

. . .
THATS THE NICEST THING ANYONE HAS EVER SAID TO MEEEEE *glomp*
I remember one time i ordered a japanese video game online that was shipped from hong kong WAHHH I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO DIE WHILE I WAS WAITING FOR ITTTTTTT ヽ(；▽；)ノ
I think i'll set up a tent and put a sign on the outside that says AWAKEN WHEN PACKAGE IS HERE
Personally i'm hoping it comes in a cute little box with bubble wrap ( OωO ) or packaging peanuts~
And then i can make a pool of bubble wrap and packaging peanuts kukuku~♪ then i'll start to-
I MEAN WHAT
ahem*
FWUAHHHH THAT CHIBI IS LIKE PULLING AT MY HEART STRINGS OF CUTENESS RIGHT NOW I CANT EVEN. I love her design so much too! I wish i had the money to get fabric so i could sow an outfit like that~


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Awww she's so cute <3! I love her outfiit


TT uTT thank you so much, Wolfie! Our characters will rule the world <3



Mewmewmewm said:


> I. . .
> Rocks . .
> View attachment 54027
> . . .
> ...



Aw Mewm~ ^^ LOL OMG.. yeah I dislike ordering things that are from China/p much everywhere overseas because it seems like it takes FOREVER. QQ Yeah if you're able to do that why not~ Camping in the yard can be fun I guess OuO

;u; I'm glad you like my lil reindeer character~ It took me forever to decide what to make her wear DX<  You can sew outfits? O:


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> TTuTT you'll get the hang of it fast, I just know it! <3
> *A* First day shipping is awesome. I'd just get a box and camp outside.. heh then when the mailman shows up! -tackle!-
> XD
> OMG I'M BAD AT WAITING FOR THEM TOO DX
> ...


nice work totes kawaii


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> TTuTT you'll get the hang of it fast, I just know it! <3
> *A* First day shipping is awesome. I'd just get a box and camp outside.. heh then when the mailman shows up! -tackle!-
> XD
> OMG I'M BAD AT WAITING FOR THEM TOO DX
> ...



I'm gonna crei
SO CUTE JSBSISBSIDBSJS


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 3, 2014)

that's just so adorable just omg hOW


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Pom said:


> nice work totes kawaii


;u; Thank you <3



LittleBeary said:


> I'm gonna crei
> SO CUTE JSBSISBSIDBSJS


I'm gonna crei with you. -lays down on floor and sobs-



lynn105 said:


> that's just so adorable just omg hOW



fff thank you so much <3 ; u;
I dunno, like.. apparently my depression brings about cutesy things?! hoW DOES THAT WORK *A*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

ahhhhhhHHHH CUTIE BABY
the child, yes, -pets her-
aprils over here like "-quick glance, then looks away-" omfg
we really love her color scheme,,,,,,,


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 3, 2014)

USAGIII IT CAME TODAY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
except the package took me so long to open because there was so much tape i was like OPEN FASTERRRRRRR
but eeeeee


----------



## mob (Jul 3, 2014)

nice! ! mewm, tell me how it works out! i was thinking about getting one


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> USAGIII IT CAME TODAY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> except the package took me so long to open because there was so much tape i was like OPEN FASTERRRRRRR
> but eeeeee
> View attachment 54119



YEEEEE *glomp*


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhhhhHHHH CUTIE BABY
> the child, yes, -pets her-
> aprils over here like "-quick glance, then looks away-" omfg
> we really love her color scheme,,,,,,,


.//u//. eeee thank you <3 it is definitely one of my favorite color schemes *A*



Mewmewmewm said:


> USAGIII IT CAME TODAY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> except the package took me so long to open because there was so much tape i was like OPEN FASTERRRRRRR
> but eeeeee



CONGRATS MEWM omg i need to save up for that, wow that looks nice lol *U*


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

GUUUUUhhhhh
So now that I finished from a month break, I'm suddenly only good at drawing on paper and I suck at drawing on iPads
WHY


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey all, I'm going to be opening up another chibi slot! I'm really wanting to buy a few pokemon and maybe some collectibles ; w;

Buyout is the same as last time - 5k.



-is waiting for Wolfie to show up- o: I wonder if I'll get to draw her adorable OCs again > u<​


----------



## mob (Jul 3, 2014)

so? is this an auction  i've got 2k and what pokemon are you looking for?


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

gamzee said:


> so? is this an auction  i've got 2k and what pokemon are you looking for?



In a way it might be? XD At the moment I'm looking for a competitive Lapras and Heatran o: So beneficial natures and 5-6 ivs ^^


I guess I'll take offers for a couple of hours and then choose from there? xD;
I should have set up an auction but this will work


----------



## Aradai (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Hey all, I'm going to be opening up another chibi slot! I'm really wanting to buy a few pokemon and maybe some collectibles ; w;
> 
> Buyout is the same as last time - 5k.
> 
> ...


What kind of Pokemon? I mean, i can give you some, but I only have a few legendaries and one shiny Spinda .

Yeah, i should just leave gamzee for this slot.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> What kind of Pokemon? I mean, i can give you some, but I only have a few legendaries and one shiny Spinda .
> 
> Yeah, i should just leave gamzee for this slot.



I'm really just looking for competitive pokemon? As of right now it's Lapras and Heatran.
I've been trying to get more of them so I can build more teams and fail cough, try to play more competitively XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 3, 2014)

2.5k tbt? doubt I'll get the slot but it's worth a try haha

what collectibles might you  be looking for? O:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I'm really just looking for competitive pokemon? As of right now it's Lapras and Heatran.
> I've been trying to get more of them so I can build more teams and fail cough, try to play more competitively XD


Its confirmed, gamzee should have this slot. I gave away all my latest competative Pokemon. Besides, Destery is way more fab than my OC.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 2.5k tbt? doubt I'll get the slot but it's worth a try haha
> 
> what collectibles might you  be looking for? O:



; u; you never know! 

As for collectibles.. hm.. I've been wanting a chocolate cake for a while. ; u; but that alone is like.. 2k tbt or so? A blue feather is probably too much... someday I want to get it though because Harvest Moon and the candies are pretty cool, too.


So in short:

-chocolate cake
-blue feather
-any of the candies?

are acceptable collectibles. I'd be looking at Lassy's guide for pricing for those, too, and add it onto any offers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Its confirmed, gamzee should have this slot. I gave away all my latest competative Pokemon. Besides, Destery is way more fab than my OC.



Aww ; n; well hopefully I can draw for you sometime in the future, then <3


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 3, 2014)

what
I JUST TRADED AWAY THE COLLECTIBLES YOU WERE LOOKING
I
I need like 2 day notices or something


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Netflix said:


> what
> I JUST TRADED AWAY THE COLLECTIBLES YOU WERE LOOKING
> I
> I need like 2 day notices or something



-lays on floor and sobs- 


I suppose if it would be easier/more fair for everyone, I can just take offers until the weekend is over?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Aww ; n; well hopefully I can draw for you sometime in the future, then <3


Its fine  in the meantime, ill try breeding some for you. It takes me a while though.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

good luck you rich losers


----------



## pengutango (Jul 3, 2014)

3k work? Or do you want more? I can't post my ref at the moment, but I can later.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Its fine  in the meantime, ill try breeding some for you. It takes me a while though.


; u; alright <3



Shirohibiki said:


> good luck you rich losers


xD us poor folk must stick together..




pengutango said:


> 3k work? Or do you want more? I can't post my ref at the moment, but I can later.



I'm looking for as close to 5k as possible ; u; but there is still quite a bit of time for offers~ and it might be extended until the weekend is over


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 3, 2014)

RRRAAAAA OK my offer is chocolate cake + 2.5k tbt


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> RRRAAAAA OK my offer is chocolate cake + 2.5k tbt



WELL THEN LOL since that reaches the 5k mark as per the price guide, I'll go ahead and accept that, then! TT u TT I'll pm you! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

grats lynn


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Welp that went faster than expected lol


----------



## Aradai (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Welp that went faster than expected lol


Didnt even pass an hour.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Didnt even pass an hour.



lol that might have been a record for me, dang xD


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> RRRAAAAA OK my offer is chocolate cake + 2.5k tbt



WAS MY NOOT REQUEST NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU? </3 my heart goes noot noot for you you~


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

LOL Wolfie I have no idea what you are talking about OAO -is lost- XD


----------



## pengutango (Jul 3, 2014)

Figured my offer wouldn't be enough. XD I would have totally paid 5k like last time right off, but I'm trying to recoup bells as that yellow Japanese letter took a good chunk of my bells.. D: Btw, haven't heard back from ya in a while via PM~ just saying. XD


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> LOL Wolfie I have no idea what you are talking about OAO -is lost- XD



Go peak at lynn's page X3! And i've been secretly sending her noots on anon (DONT TELL HER) and she's my nooting buddy now


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Figured my offer wouldn't be enough. XD I would have totally paid 5k like last time right off, but I'm trying to recoup bells as that yellow Japanese letter took a good chunk of my bells.. D: Btw, haven't heard back from ya in a while via PM~ just saying. XD


aww lol no worries that's understandable. Wait, I didn't reply to the last one? Okay, I'm going to make a note and reply to those PMs tonight lol D:< I have the world's worst memory and I keep thinking I reply.
ff I'm so sorry, i feel like such a horrible person for always thinking I reply but don't 



Wolfie said:


> Go peak at lynn's page X3! And i've been secretly sending her noots on anon (DONT TELL HER) and she's my nooting buddy now



what is a noot? xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 3, 2014)

see good art dont miss it guise ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 



Wolfie said:


> WAS MY NOOT REQUEST NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU? </3 my heart goes noot noot for you you~



pls its beautiful bUT THIS IS TOO I CREI


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

That's a NOOT!


----------



## pengutango (Jul 3, 2014)

Usagii said:


> aww lol no worries that's understandable. Wait, I didn't reply to the last one? Okay, I'm going to make a note and reply to those PMs tonight lol D:< I have the world's worst memory and I keep thinking I reply.
> ff I'm so sorry, i feel like such a horrible person for always thinking I reply but don't



Yep, yep. :3 Would totally love to get another pic from you, as soon as you have a slot open and I have more bells. XD

Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think you replied to that last one. I do remember I hadn't heard from that other PM I sent like forever ago. XD No rush, but a lil reminder doesn't hurt. :3 I can be horrid with replying to people as well. Usually I'm pretty prompt though... usually.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> see good art dont miss it guise ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> 
> 
> pls its beautiful bUT THIS IS TOO I CREI


a dancing penguin thing is a noot? O:



Wolfie said:


> That's a NOOT!


I'm so dumb lol



pengutango said:


> Yep, yep. :3 Would totally love to get another pic from you, as soon as you have a slot open and I have more bells. XD
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think you replied to that last one. I do remember I hadn't heard from that other PM I sent like forever ago. XD No rush, but a lil reminder doesn't hurt. :3 I can be horrid with replying to people as well. Usually I'm pretty prompt though... usually.


Alright! Yup more than likely I'll get another slot open sometime <3 

I don't think I did, either lol I just had to clear out some of my inbox and didn't see the reply symbol so I'll get to them sometime tonight. (Currently testing out using a controller on my computer for games xD) Alright! ^^ I'm horrible about remembering to message back in general lol. I'm absolutely awful with even texting back lmfao i reeaaaally need to get better about that


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2014)

NUU pingu goes noot the penguin


----------



## mob (Jul 3, 2014)

2k + green candy

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah dang it ended lol


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

gamzee said:


> 2k + green candy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ah dang it ended lol



Don't worry I'll probably open another one soon, or I might just open a slot up just for you xD


----------



## TaliZorah (Jul 3, 2014)

Poppin' in to say I love you. <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 3, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Poppin' in to say I love you. <3



Aww <3 I love you too!


----------



## pengutango (Jul 4, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Alright! Yup more than likely I'll get another slot open sometime <3
> 
> I don't think I did, either lol I just had to clear out some of my inbox and didn't see the reply symbol so I'll get to them sometime tonight. (Currently testing out using a controller on my computer for games xD) Alright! ^^ I'm horrible about remembering to message back in general lol. I'm absolutely awful with even texting back lmfao i reeaaaally need to get better about that



Hee, hee. Can't wait!  Also, are there any other collectibles you're looking for? I do have a few extras of a few items I've been wanting to get rid of, but I've been uber lazy about making a thread for 'em.

No worries. :3 Just reply back when you can.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 4, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hee, hee. Can't wait!  Also, are there any other collectibles you're looking for? I do have a few extras of a few items I've been wanting to get rid of, but I've been uber lazy about making a thread for 'em.
> 
> No worries. :3 Just reply back when you can.



After I post this I'm gonna go to my PMs and get to replyin' xD

As for the extras.. I've also kind of been looking for Nov/Dec birthstone, togepi egg, or yoshi egg. The other ones I listed before were more of a priority though c:



and I have a sketch of Lynn's chibi, hopefully she'll like it ; w; 






i always get super nervous at this stage XD


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 4, 2014)

that reindeer is super cute!


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 4, 2014)

<3 thank you Jello


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 4, 2014)

Going to be gone for the weekend, staying over at my best friend's new house! ^^ So I will not be able to continue drawing until I am back Sunday night! I'll miss you all, but I'll still get on here with my phone xP


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Going to be gone for the weekend, staying over at my best friend's new house! ^^ So I will not be able to continue drawing until I am back Sunday night! I'll miss you all, but I'll still get on here with my phone xP



aaaa ill miss you bb q     q sorry ive been quiet ILU........../reaches for

have fun!!!!


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 5, 2014)

I miss you Shiro TuT -hug-


I hope everyone had a good 4th ^^ ~


----------



## Prisma (Jul 5, 2014)

I slept and did nothing for the 4th ;; wah


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 5, 2014)

Awww well sleep is glorious XD I stayed up past 6am lmao


----------



## Prisma (Jul 5, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Awww well sleep is glorious XD I stayed up past 6am lmao




Pssst~ did you watch the first airing of the new sailor moon? •^•


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 5, 2014)

I did actually ^^


----------



## Prisma (Jul 5, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I did actually ^^



How was it? THE TOAST -cries- i saw clips of it since i didn't know it aired and tuxedo mask is just causally wearing a tuxedo out waiii i crie


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> How was it? THE TOAST -cries- i saw clips of it since i didn't know it aired and tuxedo mask is just causally wearing a tuxedo out waiii i crie


It was okay. I'm still in the stage where I'm like...idk. I prefer the original more. I think it'll be something I'll get over though and I'll still watch it. And yeah I was wondering why he had a tuxedo on just...Instead of casual clothes too. Also I'm still disappoint in the transformation scene lol


----------



## Prisma (Jul 5, 2014)

Usagii said:


> It was okay. I'm still in the stage where I'm like...idk. I prefer the original more. I think it'll be something I'll get over though and I'll still watch it. And yeah I was wondering why he had a tuxedo on just...Instead of casual clothes too. Also I'm still disappoint in the transformation scene lol




It's so visually pretty i have nothing against it but just it tweeked a bit too much ;; and eww i shuddered at the transformation scene she has noodle arms


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 6, 2014)

XD yup


Going home later today so I can resume drawing. I've been having art withdrawals lol got used to drawing every day. So super exciting to go back and finish this chibi comm and draw lots ouo


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm back and I'm currently drawing <3 working on Lynn's chibi ~ woot


----------



## TaliZorah (Jul 7, 2014)

Your art is still my favorite. <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 7, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Your art is still my favorite. <3



You're still my favorite person in the entire world <3

also finished Lynn's chibi 9A9 why am I so tired lol it's like being back home just sucks the energy out of me


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello Usagii <33


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 7, 2014)

<3 Hai dere Beary~


----------



## TaliZorah (Jul 7, 2014)

Using my crappy graphics. D;


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 7, 2014)

It's not crappy <3 it's the best. ; u;


----------



## TaliZorah (Jul 7, 2014)

Usagii said:


> It's not crappy <3 it's the best. ; u;



You mean you and your art. ;D


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello!! I was browsing the forums and I came across this one, and I wanted to say that I really like your art! The style is incredibly cute. So I'd like to know, as a fellow artist, if you'd be up for an art trade? (I run the Paper Town Boutique thread, if you'd like to see examples of my own work.)


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 8, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> You mean you and your art. ;D


HAH.  Nice try!



Mayor Lark said:


> Hello!! I was browsing the forums and I came across this one, and I wanted to say that I really like your art! The style is incredibly cute. So I'd like to know, as a fellow artist, if you'd be up for an art trade? (I run the Paper Town Boutique thread, if you'd like to see examples of my own work.)



Hey there! <3 Thank you so much! ; u; I would be interested in a trade~ Feel free to pm me if you would like!





I drew a nsfw thing but I won't post it here lol. It's not -that- bad but. yeah.​


----------



## TaliZorah (Jul 8, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I drew a nsfw thing but I won't post it here lol. It's not -that- bad but. yeah.​



It's hot. <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 8, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> It's hot. <3


YOU'RE HOT.
_I mean wat_


lol Yeah it really is though 9u9 hnng


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 8, 2014)

I did another thing lol wow it's almost 8am here and I STILL HAVEN'T SLEPT ;O; -shot-

Anyway I'm going to put this one in a spoiler tag because I'm not sure about it. There isn't nips or anything but just in case I'm gonna spoiler tag it anyway xD (since it's like an anthro thing)



Spoiler












tis a gift for someone on another site. <3 I keep showering her with art because it's good practice since I'm used to just drawing humans! *^* 


okay i should get to bed now -rolls off-​


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 8, 2014)

So...tired...9.9


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 8, 2014)

Usagii said:


> So...tired...9.9



pretty slime lady *A*
but get some resttt  D:

and I really love my commission, thank you again <33


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> pretty slime lady *A*
> but get some resttt  D:
> 
> and I really love my commission, thank you again <33



I'm glad you like it! ;u; that was the result of not being able to sleep lol

I might have to pass out lol. I went to sleep past... 9:30am? now it's 3:30 6 hours isn't too bad but wow my eyes sure feel it

<3 you're very welcome lovely!~ I was happy to draw for you! ^u^


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all ^^ <3 does anyone here still play neopets? X3 I'd be willing to do some art for paint brushes like faerie and/or plushie~


----------



## TaliZorah (Jul 9, 2014)

I spy the most lovely girl in all of TBT. <3


----------



## Prisma (Jul 9, 2014)

NEOPETS! I remember that  i used to have a neopet plushy i brought everywhere X3 never really played the game though ;;


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 9, 2014)

OMGEEEEEEE I STILL PLAY NEOPETS IM NOT ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!! But I don't have the paint brushes ;_;


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 10, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> NEOPETS! I remember that  i used to have a neopet plushy i brought everywhere X3 never really played the game though ;;


aw that's really cute X3 it's so nostalgic and i'm glad to be back on there, even if it's just to draw my pets haha



TaliZorah said:


> I spy the most lovely girl in all of TBT. <3


;///v///; that can't be true!~ I asked a mirror and it said it was you <3



JellofishXD said:


> OMGEEEEEEE I STILL PLAY NEOPETS IM NOT ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!! But I don't have the paint brushes ;_;



XD yup! You're not alone <3 that's okay!~ I'm not really all that worried about the brushes lmao



And I'm doing some drawing but I'm not gonna post it here because I think I'd get in trouble XD


----------



## pengutango (Jul 10, 2014)

OMG! Nostalgia alert! XD I used to play a LOT back in the day, but my old accounts got deleted for inactivity in years. I made a new account for the hell of it recently, though I have nothing really worth selling/trading.

I also have an aisha plushie one of my friends got me. Still chills in my book shelve.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 29, 2014)

I have not posted here in forever 9__9

I'm still alive just.. not really active on TBT much. If anyone wants my Skype or something message me and I'll give it to you if you wanna chat (though I fail at keeping in touch so please be patient lol) other than that mostly I post on my DA/FA


for now though.
here have a bad pixel icon i just made for a character i'm purchasing today.





​


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## U s a g i (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, Jello~ xDD Since you bumped this I'll post some of my recent art!



Spoiler




















So what we had there was a Lineheart I bought, Dokidogs - a closed species of mine, Serapi - closed species made by my friend and I, and a demon girl design no one wants to buy yet xD​


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 10, 2014)

My least favourite art words (closed species lol)


----------



## U s a g i (Aug 10, 2014)

LOL Yeah I know. xDD But mine aren't too popular so when I do OTA they're pretty easy to nab. -sob-


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 10, 2014)

OTA?
And I'm surprised you think there not popular cause they are!


----------



## U s a g i (Aug 10, 2014)

Offer to adopt ;v; can be points, money, art, etc etc. You really think so? xD


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 10, 2014)

Umm me along with the worlds population!
Ooooh


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

Free Bump


----------



## U s a g i (Sep 12, 2014)

Woaahh it has been forever. Have a random art dump by yours truly ~ XD








Spoiler: more art here if you wanna see


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 12, 2014)

Ahhh your art has gotten so much prettier omg ;o; <333


----------



## U s a g i (Sep 12, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ahhh your art has gotten so much prettier omg ;o; <333


ahh thank you! ; // o//; <33

I pretty much try to draw every day if/when I can and I've noticed the improvements in that alone.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 12, 2014)

U s a g i said:


> Woaahh it has been forever. Have a random art dump by yours truly ~ XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HNNGGIUNUHBKJNDFGBUSAGGGGGIIIIIIIIIISENNNNPAIIIIIIIIIIIIII
USAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAI
Geeeeeeeeee~




I've been seeing your work on DA and i love it~! But i havent talked to you in FOREVERRRRR
O great usagi senpai, please have mercy on me for my sins (シ_ _)シ
*gross sobbing* ;;
BUT YOURRRR BACKKKKTDGJJJDHKFN


----------



## U s a g i (Sep 12, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> HNNGGIUNUHBKJNDFGBUSAGGGGGIIIIIIIIIISENNNNPAIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> USAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAIUSAGISENPAI
> Geeeeeeeeee~
> 
> ...



MEWM! <333
Yeah I'll probably still be pretty quiet here buut I'll try to post from time to time ; v; 

No worries silly you can message me any time. I still think of you as a dear friend <33


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 12, 2014)

Glad to see you back on TBT!  I always enjoy seeing your deviations, and thank you again for all you've done for me. <3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 12, 2014)

You have a fantastic style! Consider me your new big fan! >u<


----------



## U s a g i (Sep 12, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> Glad to see you back on TBT!  I always enjoy seeing your deviations, and thank you again for all you've done for me. <3


Aww hi there, Oblivia ; v; <33 I'm happy to hear that! You're very welcome~ You know how to reach me if ever you need or wanna chat!~




azukitan said:


> You have a fantastic style! Consider me your new big fan! >u<


Thank you! <33 Ahh that's so awesome ; o ;


----------



## U s a g i (Oct 12, 2014)

Gah I'm such trash, I keep forgetting about this place oTL

I just made an icon about an hour ago





time for me to go to sleEP​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

wow!! youve improved SO MUCH!!! this is incredible! its absolutely lovely to see your art! qvq keep up the fantastic work bb~~~


----------



## Beary (Oct 12, 2014)

QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?@#$%^&*()ASDFGHJKLQWERTYUIOP

USAGIIII


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 18, 2014)

fff I really need to check on this more! I really miss you guys~ Especially you, miss Shiro! >O -tackles everyone-

here is my monthly art post since I'm trash and forget to always log in







Whoops, also forgot to post this one here


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 18, 2014)

I MISS YOU TOO...SMOOCHES A LOT...

... HOW DO YOU IMPROVE SO MUCH EVERY MONTH WTF THIS IS RIDICULOUS


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I MISS YOU TOO...SMOOCHES A LOT...
> 
> ... HOW DO YOU IMPROVE SO MUCH EVERY MONTH WTF THIS IS RIDICULOUS



SMOOCHES <3  

AHH i'm not sure to be honest xD it doesn't really feel like I've improved until I look at my art now vs when I started my thread. 

Improvement is magical OnO ~


----------



## pengutango (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww, your stuff is lovely as always. Ugh, I FAIL at going on skype to chat with you... D: I need to do that more as it's been a while since we talked.


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 18, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Awww, your stuff is lovely as always. Ugh, I FAIL at going on skype to chat with you... D: I need to do that more as it's been a while since we talked.



Thank you! <33 Oh no worries! I was JUST thinking that I fail at getting on skype as well xD I can't figure out why since I'm usually on my computer lol~ Hopefully we can catch each other on there soon ; v;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 18, 2014)

Omgersh your art.

Please wake me up.

I'm not awake yet right.


----------



## pengutango (Nov 18, 2014)

U s a g i said:


> Thank you! <33 Oh no worries! I was JUST thinking that I fail at getting on skype as well xD I can't figure out why since I'm usually on my computer lol~ Hopefully we can catch each other on there soon ; v;



Anytime~ <3 I know for me, I tend to forget to log in since skype can eat a lot of my resources and since my laptop is a dinosaur... well, I sometimes have trouble running it at the same time as Photoshop or if I'm watching HD vids on Youtube.


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 18, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Omgersh your art.
> 
> Please wake me up.
> 
> I'm not awake yet right.


I don't think I'm awake either.
What if we're trapped in some sort of weird dream? dundundunn~




pengutango said:


> Anytime~ <3 I know for me, I tend to forget to log in since skype can eat a lot of my resources and since my laptop is a dinosaur... well, I sometimes have trouble running it at the same time as Photoshop or if I'm watching HD vids on Youtube.


<3 Ahh I see XD Pool old laptop! Well if all else fails maybe I can try to remember to log on here.
But I wouldn't hold your breath on that xD I seem to remember once a month lmao


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 18, 2014)

I did a thing for my dA page.


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 21, 2014)

I did another thing.

I overdid the brightness but mehh xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 21, 2014)

ahhh your art is too cute <333


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 30, 2014)

Ahh thank you so much, Shiro-bby <33

Maybe I should start a new thread! xD

My latest art:


----------



## U s a g i (Dec 3, 2014)

Dead thread is dead. 
I'll post this here anyway


----------



## roroselle (Dec 3, 2014)

gosh, those eyes<3 lovely art c:


----------



## Rococo (Dec 3, 2014)

How lovely!


----------



## U s a g i (Dec 3, 2014)

roroselle said:


> gosh, those eyes<3 lovely art c:





Rococo said:


> How lovely!



Thank you so much you two ; v; <33 that means a lot. 

I've improved so much since I first started this thread.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 3, 2014)

ahhhh adorable!!! lovely improvement <333


----------



## U s a g i (Dec 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhh adorable!!! lovely improvement <333



Ahh shirobby <3 you're my senpai though~ ; v;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 4, 2014)

U s a g i said:


> Ahh shirobby <3 you're my senpai though~ ; v;



NO YOu stop that nonsense now
youre MY senpai shhh


----------



## U s a g i (Aug 8, 2016)

o-oh my gosh.. I haven't been on here in over TWO years!?
probably no one remembers me -laugh- OH WELL Hello TBT people, again !~ 

Have some of my recent arts ~! from newest (literally tonight) to older.


Spoiler


----------



## Jint (Aug 8, 2016)

omg... I love the piece you did for OP! (first pic in spoiler (?)) it's adorable~
wb, I guess? :'D //wasn't on here 2 years ago lmao
​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2016)

I remember you aaaaaa ^^;; It's so wonderful to see this gorgeous stuff you did :') <3 These look amazing and im glad you resurrected this to show off, absolutely stunning work!! o/


----------



## himeki (Aug 8, 2016)

aaaa your art is so pretty!


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

OMG THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL GTG


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 9, 2016)

WELL YOUVE IMPROVED x_x

i love your art ♡


----------

